# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Retraites, les pistes du gouvernement

## pmithrandir

Hello

Je voulais ragir sur les pistes que le gouvernement semble priviligier ou bannir dans la rforme des retraites.

On ne touche pas : 
 - aux pensions
 - aux cotisations

Mais on touche  : 
 - augmentation de l'age de dpart
 - lger cornage des hauts revenus et du bouclier fiscal...

Je suis assez revolt car on nous dit d'un cot que le niveau de vie des retraits est globalement meilleur que celui des actifs un article interessant de terra nova l'autre jour sur le monde , mais c'est impossible de retablir la balance.

De plus, on ne se soucie pas non plus du fait que nombre des jeunes qui commencent maintenant ne pourront tout btement pas faire leurs annuits dans le temps impartis, la date de dbut de carrire tant de plus en plus tardive.(le sondage ici mme donnait une date globale de 65-66 ans avec 41 annuits... imaginez avec 43 ou 45...)

Quelques questions en vrac : 
 - Existe t'il des statuts ou l'on refuse d'adhrer  la retraite et de cotiser  ? entreprise ? auto entrepreneur ?) Ou du moins ou l'on limite au maximum ses cotisations ?
 - Pensez vous que ce systme va tenir plus de quelques annes ? voir quelques mois ?
 - Est ce que quelqu'un aurait des informations sur le plafond des retraites ? pour le chomage il est aux environs de 6000 euros, mais pour la retraite?

Vos avis sont les bienvenus

Pierre

----------


## ManusDei

Le systme tiendra aussi longtemps qu'il sera financ sur les caisses de l'tat (il y a 30 milliards d'euros de dficit sur les cotisations cette anne, a empche pas que les retraites soient payes non ?)

Sinon, l'autre problme du financement n'est pas le niveau de cotisation, ni le bouclier fiscal (mme si c'est une honte ce bouclier fiscal), mais un problme d'emploi. Avec 10% de chmage "officiel", a fait beaucoup d'argent qui part dans les indemnits chmage, le RSA, etc... et surtout beaucoup moins d'argent cotis pour les retraites.

Donc plutt que de parler du problme des retraites en terme de pensions, temps de cotisation, a serait bien plus utile de s'attaquer au problme du chmage (ce qu'a fait le gouvernement, mais dans le mauvais sens).

Il est vident que si on vit plus vieux (et on vit plus vieux), on doit cotiser plus longtemps. C'est  compenser avec les hausses de productivits, et les hausses de consommation, l'ge de dbut du travail, la pnibilit du travail, et probablement d'autres choses qui font que a va de toute faon tre le bordel, et que des gens vont hurler quoi qu'il arrive.

----------


## Rayek

Moi ce que je voudrais comprendre, c'est comment on fait pour tre en dficit au niveau des retraites alors qu'en 1960, il y avait 4 cotisants pour 1 retrait (Source 19h45 de M6 hier soir  ::P: ) et qu'aujourd'hui il y a 1,7 cotisants pour 1 retrait.
O sont passs les sous ?

----------


## ManusDei

Il ne s'agit que de suppositions de ma part, mais en 1960, on avait une population jeune, car on sortait d'une guerre. De plus, on a globalement augment l'esprance de vie des franais, donc l aussi, plus de retraits, plus longtemps. 

Et vouloir garder l'argent mis de ct en 1960 pour le donner maintenant ne tient pas, avec l'inflation cet argent ne vaut plus un clou  ::): 

En France on utilise un systme dit "par rpartition", c'est  dire que tes cotisations financent les retraites de ceux qui sont  la retraite aujourd'hui, et les gens demain financeront ta retraite.

----------


## Marco46

> - Pensez vous que ce systme va tenir plus de quelques annes ? voir quelques mois ?
> 
> Vos avis sont les bienvenus
> 
> Pierre


On est au dbut du plateau de production ptrolire qui selon  qui on s'adresse pourrait durer entre 5 et 15 ans. Donc une succession de priode de croissance -> crise conomique.

Aprs a c'est la descente aux enfers, tout explosera trs vite. Plus de retraite, plus de scurit sociale, plus d'assedics, plus rien. Disons 20 ans.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Je dirais que globalement, le plan du gouvernement, revient  ce qui a t fait ces 30 dernires annes pour tous les problmes de socit (chomage, scurit sociale, retraites, et scurit) : mettre un pansement de plus sur la jambe de bois !

Dans le cas prsent, le but est de faire vite, pour calmer les marchs financiers, obtenir dans l'anne 2011 et dbut 2012 un semblant de croissance, pour se faire rlire par le tas de veaux que reprsente une majorit de franais, et  nouveau s'en mettre plein les poches pendant 2/3 ans et recommencer.

Maintenant, j'aimerais que l'on m'explique pourquoi les syndicats et le PS sont contre le fait d'augmenter l'ge lgal de dpart  la retraite, mais pas contre l'augmentation du nombre d'annuits ? Je trouve cela particulirement mesquin.

Un truc aussi, qui m'interpelle, c'est que l'on n'entend plus du tout parler de la mthode de calcul des retraites trs avantageuse pour les fonctionnaires (le montant de la retraite est calcul sur les salaires des 6 derniers mois) et plutt dure pour le secteur priv (la base de calcul est faite sur les 20 dernires annes). On ne veut pas fcher les fonctionnaires, c'est a ?  ::calim2::

----------


## ManusDei

Tu oublies quand mme de noter que dans le priv les primes comptent pour la retraite, et pas dans le public  ::): 

Contre le fait d'augmenter l'ge lgal de dpart  la retraite, mais pas contre l'augmentation du nombre d'annuits ? 

Facile, commence  bosser  16 ans.
A 60ans, tu auras 44 ans de cotisations dans le pif. a devrait suffire non ? (je parle en comparaison du gars qui a commenc plus tard, mais aura ses 41 annuits  60ans aussi)

En plus, si tu es une femme, que tu as fait des enfants, des annes de cotisation sont ajoutes.

----------


## juvamine

> Je dirais que globalement, le plan du gouvernement, revient  ce qui a t fait ces 30 dernires annes pour tous les problmes de socit (chomage, scurit sociale, retraites, et scurit) : mettre un pansement de plus sur la jambe de bois !


 ::ccool:: 

Ce qui se discute l, c'est en gros...la loi Fillon (de 2003 !). Ni + ni -

Faut mettre un coup de pied dans la fourmilire.
- changer le mode de rpartition (viter des retraites  6000  ou +). L'tat n'est pas l pour engraisser ses retraits.
- arrter les disparits avec nos amis fonctionnaires (histoire des 6 derniers mois notamment). Et mme a la limite, leur faire une complmentaire si besoin.

Ce que je dcris pour la retraite devrait tre valable pour le reste (chomage, allocations diverses): l'tat n'est pas l pour engraisser ses administrs.


Le topic prcdent sur les retraites avait amen quelque chose de trs intressant, avec des points de vus des autres pays. Dommage que l'on en ai plus de traces.

Aprs:
- je trouve normal qu'une femme ayant eut des enfants "gagne" sur sa retraite
- je trouve normal qu'une certaine forme de pnibilit soit prise en compte (je trouve plus discutable pour un controleur de train par exemple)

Mais encore une fois s'occuper de l'intrt gnral du pays.
Et ne pas vouloir faire plaisir au syndicat parce que "leur chef" a une ide bien prcise...dans 5 ans ce sera autrement.
Ne pas vouloir faire plaisir au patronnat pour les mmes raison.

"Ils" ont t lus, sur un programme "de droite": qu'ils mettent en place une rforme "de droite" (pas comme les autres)...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tu oublies quand mme de noter que dans le priv les primes comptent pour la retraite, et pas dans le public


Non, non, je n'oublie pas, mais je trouve bizarre que l'on en parle plus. Si je me souviens bien de la campagne de Sarko,  propos des rgimes spciaux de retraite, tout le monde devrait tre  la mme enseigne depuis au moins 2 ans. Mais qu'en est-il ? Un ou deux avantages supprims pour la SNCF et c'est tout !  ::calim2:: 




> Contre le fait d'augmenter l'ge lgal de dpart  la retraite, mais pas contre l'augmentation du nombre d'annuits ?
> 
> Facile, commence  bosser  16 ans.
> A 60ans, tu auras 44 ans de cotisations dans le pif. a devrait suffire non ? (je parle en comparaison du gars qui a commenc plus tard, mais aura ses 41 annuits  60ans aussi)


Effectivement, vu sous cet angle.  ::ccool:: 




> En plus, si tu es une femme, que tu as fait des enfants, des annes de cotisation sont ajoutes.


Ouais, c'est vrai. 
Faut pas oublier l'galit Homme/Femme !  :;): 




> Ce qui se discute l, c'est en gros...la loi Fillon (de 2003 !). Ni + ni -


+1




> Faut mettre un coup de pied dans la fourmilire.
> - changer le mode de rpartition (viter des retraites  6000  ou +). L'tat n'est pas l pour engraisser ses retraits.
> - arrter les disparits avec nos amis fonctionnaires (histoire des 6 derniers mois notamment). Et mme a la limite, leur faire une complmentaire si besoin.
> 
> Ce que je dcris pour la retraite devrait tre valable pour le reste (chomage, allocations diverses): l'tat n'est pas l pour engraisser ses administrs.


D'accord aussi.




> Le topic prcdent sur les retraites avait amen quelque chose de trs intressant, avec des points de vus des autres pays. Dommage que l'on en ai plus de traces.


C'est une mode assez courante, a de dire que faudrait faire comme les autres, et je suppose que "les autres", se disent la mme chose ! 
Est-il si difficile que cela, en politique, de penser par soi mme, sans tre oblig de copier gnralement plutt mal, des systmes trangers, pas forcment mieux ?




> Aprs:
> - je trouve normal qu'une femme ayant eut des enfants "gagne" sur sa retraite
> - je trouve normal qu'une certaine forme de pnibilit soit prise en compte (je trouve plus discutable pour un controleur de train par exemple)


D'accord encore




> Mais encore une fois s'occuper de l'intrt gnral du pays.
> Et ne pas vouloir faire plaisir au syndicat parce que "leur chef" a une ide bien prcise...dans 5 ans ce sera autrement.
> Ne pas vouloir faire plaisir au patronnat pour les mmes raison.


Le principe de la dmocratie rpublicaine. Pendant 5 ans, je cherche des arguments pour me faire lire. Et cetera...




> "Ils" ont t lus, sur un programme "de droite": qu'ils mettent en place une rforme "de droite" (pas comme les autres)...


Ou plutt, qu'ils dmissionnent, puisqu'ils ne sont pas capables de faire quelque chose de bon !  ::ccool::

----------


## ManusDei

> C'est une mode assez courante, a de dire que faudrait faire comme les autres, et je suppose que "les autres", se disent la mme chose ! 
> Est-il si difficile que cela, en politique, de penser par soi mme, sans tre oblig de copier gnralement plutt mal, des systmes trangers, pas forcment mieux ?


Un peu comme le systme de soins aux USA  ::D: 

Eviter les retraites  +6000 ? Pourquoi ? La retraite est calcule en fonction du salaire, non ? Qu'on prvoie une dcote sur la retraite car un haut salaire permet d'en capitaliser une partie, pourquoi pas, mais de l  mettre une limite sur la retraite, y a quand mme un monde.

----------


## juvamine

on me dira ce qu'on voudra

mais un artisan qui aura 600  de retraite, on trouvera a normal car il aura gagner beaucoup d'argent durant sa vie (admettons)...malgr qu'il cotise, lui aussi, au pourcentage de son salaire.

Un dir. de service de l'tat qui touche 6000 , ou un cadre suprieur qui touche 6000 .
=> On va lui donner 5000  de retraite !

Y'a pas un truc qui va pas l ?
Perso a me choque !

Pour faire simple: tout le monde devrait toucher 1000  (ce qu'il faut pour vivre), ceux qui ont pu mettre de cot pendant leur vie active...tant mieux pour eux !
Merci de ne pas dbattre sur les "1000 " qui ne sont pas le centre de mon propos !

----------


## dams78

> on me dira ce qu'on voudra
> 
> mais un artisan qui aura 600  de retraite, on trouvera a normal car il aura gagner beaucoup d'argent durant sa vie (admettons)...malgr qu'il cotise, lui aussi, au pourcentage de son salaire.
> 
> Un dir. de service de l'tat qui touche 6000 , ou un cadre suprieur qui touche 6000 .
> => On va lui donner 5000  de retraite !
> 
> Y'a pas un truc qui va pas l ?
> Perso a me choque !
> ...


Ca se tient mais attention  ne pas couler la classe modeste qui payera trop d'impts et autres charges pour pouvoir mettre de l'argent de ct.

----------


## ManusDei

Tu veux mettre un "minimum vieillesse" pour tout le monde quoi.

Moi a me semble pas normal. Si on cotise diffremment, on devrait rcuprer quelque chose de diffrent.

----------


## dams78

D'un autre ct il existe bien un SMIC...
Ma mre touche 600 de retraite, le minimum je crois, donc a veut dire qu'on peut vivre avec 600 par mois?

----------


## juvamine

> Tu veux mettre un "minimum vieillesse" pour tout le monde quoi.
> 
> Moi a me semble pas normal. Si on cotise diffremment, on devrait rcuprer quelque chose de diffrent.


Ce que je veux ? c'est exploser ce systme par rpartition de m**.
Ce que je veux ? c'est que l'tat ne soit plus le garant du bien vivre de M. Toutlemonde.
Mais entre ce que je veux, et ce qu'il est possible de faire  l'heure actuelle, et surtout ce que veut "le peuple", il y a un gouffre. (au moins j'en suis conscient)




> D'un autre ct il existe bien un SMIC...
> Ma mre touche 600 de retraite, le minimum je crois, donc a veut dire qu'on peut vivre avec 600 par mois?


La mienne touche moins de 300  (elle a trs peu cotis (2 ans), et a seulement eut des enfants  ::aie:: )

----------


## Lyche

> Ce que je veux ? c'est exploser ce systme par rpartition de m**.
> Ce que je veux ? c'est que l'tat ne soit plus le garant du bien vivre de M. Toutlemonde.
> Mais entre ce que je veux, et ce qu'il est possible de faire  l'heure actuelle, et surtout ce que veut "le peuple", il y a un gouffre. (au moins j'en suis conscient)


Je suis globalement de ton avis. Le systme actuel n'est plus fait pour ce que l'on vit de nos jours. Il y a eu une volution du monde, de l'conomie sous toutes ses formes. Mais nous sommes rests  un systme prvoyant qu'il y ai plus de travailleurs que de retraits qui plus est qui vivent beaucoup plus longtemps (de l'ordre de 10ans de plus qu'en 1980).

Non seulement le systme n'est plus d'actualit, mais en plus il est vrol de l'intrieur grce  notre fabuleux systme administratif Franais qui prvois, lorsqu'il y a un nouveau dispositif mis en place, qu'un certain nombre d'exceptions seront par dfaut pris en compte et qui complique encore plus l'histoire.

Pour en revenir sur les retraites et le citoyens Franais Lambda, je comprend tout  fait que l'on puisse avoir envie de toucher ce pourquoi l'on a ctis, cependant, on se retrouve devant une incapacit  financer le systme et une impossiblit de le bouger entirement sous peine de voir 20Millions de mcontents dscendre dans la rue car "on leur aboli leur privilges" et qu'on se retrouve "au XIXme sicle". (Je me le suis fais entendre dire sur ce forum)

Personnellement je pense qu'il faudra que chaque Franais mette la main  la patte et accpte des concession sous peine de voir la France en grand danger d'ici  5ans et une refonte totale du systme des retraites, qui reprsente quand mme un trou assez conscquent dans le budget (http://www.retraites2010.fr/le-defic...me-de-retraite)
32Milliards, c'est loin d'tre ngligeable et je trouve qu'il est inconcevable d'accpter a.




> La mienne touche moins de 300  (elle a trs peu cotis (2 ans), et a seulement eut des enfants )


La mienne n'est pas encore  la retraite alors je peux pas vous dire  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> Personnellement je pense qu'il faudra que chaque Franais mette la main  la patte et accpte des concession sous peine de voir la France en grand danger d'ici  5ans et une refonte totale du systme des retraites, qui reprsente quand mme un trou assez conscquent dans le budget (http://www.retraites2010.fr/le-defic...me-de-retraite)
> 32Milliards, c'est loin d'tre ngligeable et je trouve qu'il est inconcevable d'accpter a.


Je pense que certains vont tomber de haut le jour o (si) ce systme va se casser la gueule, je pense  toutes ces cigales qui n'ont pas juger bon mettre un peu d'argent de ct, ou qui n'ont pas pu (il faut aussi le reconnatre).

--
Sinon au dbut du post il y avait une question je crois : peut on ne pas cotiser? Il me semble que oui pour les professions librales (taxi, docteur, etc), par contre pour les salaris je ne crois pas.

----------


## juvamine

> Sinon au dbut du post il y avait une question je crois : peut on ne pas cotiser? Il me semble que oui pour les professions librales (taxi, docteur, etc), par contre pour les salaris je ne crois pas.


mon pre tait artisan (donc profession librale), il devait cotiser a la caisse de retraite Agricole...d'aprs moi c'tait obligatoire. Surtout que a sert aussi a payer la retraite des employs du secteur !
Je ne pense pas qu'il soit ais de passer  travers les mailles du filet.

Le problme de notre systme c'est qu'on cotise pour payer la gnration d'avant. Donc quelqu'un qui s'en affranchit, ne se puni pas directement, mais punit "le rgime global".

On parlait aussi des fonctionnaires: ils reprsentent 12% des retraits, et viennent pomper 31% de l'assiette...vraiment..a, a doit changer !
Un fonctionnaire peut s'arrter aprs 15 ans de "cotisation" et touche 40% de son salaire (contre 10% dans le priv). Bon nombre de gens profitent de a.

----------


## pmithrandir

Dans les autres systmes voqus, il y avait : 
le canada : 
Tout le monde touche en gros la mme chose si il a assez travaill et le reste dpend de sa capitatlisation
Les USA : 
On touche ce qu'on a capitalis(d'ou les fond de retraites ultra puissant sur les marchs financiers)

N'oublions pas que capitatlisation ca peut vouloir dire, avoir 2 ou 3 maisons et avoir des loyers qui tombent tous les mois.

Je serais pour une limite galement, par exemple un systme qui donne : 
retraite = 50% de ton salaire, mais born entre 60% du smic et 150% du smic.

De toute facon, les cadres ont largement de quoi avoir des retraites par capitalisation, de l'immobilier, etc... donc leur maintenir le niveau de vie par la retraite me semble deplac.(les 5000 euros voqus plus haut...)

Changer le truc des fonctionnaires pour viter les promotions de complaisance  6 mois de la retraites (on a peu d'amiraux, sauf chez les retraits). Comme Juvamine, quitte a leur donner une compensation pour changer leur statut, ils ont signs pour des avantages, il est normal de compenser les changements.

Et pour information, les 20 dernires annes, c'est pas pour nous, les personnes nes aprs 58 sont assujeties sur leurs 25 meilleurs annes.

----------


## DoubleU

Le problme des retraites (comme pour beaucoup d'autres sujets d'ailleurs), c'est qu'aucun homme politique n'a les cojones pour agir, alors qu'il y aurait beaucoup de dcisions de bon sens qui devraient tre prises pour au moins rduire le dficit, sans parler de le combler. 

Alors on se contente de faire des mesurettes annonces en grande pompe  la tl comme tant LA rforme qui va tout rsoudre, alors que les gens qui les votent savent trs bien qu'elles ne changeront rien, mais leur permettront peut tre de se faire rlire l'anne suivante. Et de rejouer la mme comdie trois ou quatre ans plus tard. Rsultat, on traine les mmes problmes depuis 20 ans.  

Tout ca pour dire qu' mon avis, ajout au fait que les franais sont hermtiques aux rformes qui les touchent directement (jveux bien que mon voisin fasse des efforts, mais hors de question de les faire moi mme), c'est un dficit qui n'est pas prs d'tre combl.

----------


## ManusDei

> Je serais pour une limite galement, par exemple un systme qui donne : 
> retraite = 50% de ton salaire, mais born entre 60% du smic et 150% du smic.


Pour moi c'est carrment pas quitable.
Par contre, un systme bas sur un pourcentage du salaire (un peu comme celui qu'on utilise maintenant), mais dans lequel on n'a pas les salaires hallucinants qu'on peut voir maintenant, comme par exemple le salaire d'Henri Proglio (et oui, je sais qu'il y a mieux pay).

----------


## stardeath

> Le problme des retraites (comme pour beaucoup d'autres sujets d'ailleurs), c'est qu'aucun homme politique n'a les cojones pour agir, alors qu'il y aurait beaucoup de dcisions de bon sens qui devraient tre prises pour au moins rduire le dficit, sans parler de le combler. 
> 
> Alors on se contente de faire des mesurettes annonces en grande pompe  la tl comme tant LA rforme qui va tout rsoudre, alors que les gens qui les votent savent trs bien qu'elles ne changeront rien, mais leur permettront peut tre de se faire rlire l'anne suivante. Et de rejouer la mme comdie trois ou quatre ans plus tard. Rsultat, on traine les mmes problmes depuis 20 ans.  
> 
> Tout ca pour dire qu' mon avis, ajout au fait que les franais sont hermtiques aux rformes qui les touchent directement (jveux bien que mon voisin fasse des efforts, mais hors de question de les faire moi mme), c'est un dficit qui n'est pas prs d'tre combl.


le problme de la France c'est que :
un Homme politique qui a des cojones = des millions de gens dans les rues

comme tu le mentionnes, on veut que a s'amliore mais on veut pas que a touche notre statut, que faire dans ce cas?
une dictature, histoire de rappeler aux gens qu'ils ont lu quelqu'un pour qu'il puisse appliquer son programme correctement?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour moi c'est carrment pas quitable.
> Par contre, un systme bas sur un pourcentage du salaire (un peu comme celui qu'on utilise maintenant), mais dans lequel on n'a pas les salaires hallucinants qu'on peut voir maintenant, comme par exemple le salaire d'Henri Proglio (et oui, je sais qu'il y a mieux pay).


Problmes si tu mets un pourcentage des salaires sans bornes : 
 - les femmes(ou hommes) au foyers sont completement dfavoriss, pas de retraite minimum
 - On ne peut et je pense qu'on ne doit pas limiter les salaires, ca fat partie des facon d'attirer les bons. Qu'on les taxes pourquoi pas, mais pas qu'on les limitent

J'ai mis une limite a 1500 parce que je pense sincrement qu'une personne qui a gagner 3000 euros de moyenne sur les 25 dernires annes a eu largement le temps d'acheter un bien immobilier, voir mme plusieurs, qu'il a dans le mme temps souscris a des produits financiers pour son argent.(ou alors il a vcu au dessus de ses moyens en jouant  la cigale)

La socit ne lui apportera donc pas quelque chose pour vire, mais presque de l'argent de poche, ce qui n'est pas trs logique.

A vrai dire, j'aurais mme mis cette limite plus bas, aux alentours de 1300 voir 1200 euros pour les mmes raisons prcites.

Si on compare l'utilisations d'un salaire d'actif :
 - 30-40% dans le loyer(que ce soit en location ou en emprunt)
 - 2 enfants a charges en moyenne (avec ce que ca entraine, grosse voiture, cartes de bus, frais scolarit, habillement, nourriture, vacances, loisirs, grosse maison ou appart)
 - de multiples dplacements
 - des vacances dans les pics, donc trs chres.
 - repas rapidess donc cher
 - epargenee en cas de chomagee, coups dur, etc...

Un retrait maintenant : 
 - maison paye, voir maisonS
 - plus d'enfants  charge, juste les ftes comme nol
 - vacances en dehors des vacances scolaires, donc brades
 - dplacements limits
 - temps pour tout.
 - revenus garantis, donc pargne limite
...

On voit bien qu'un retrait s'en tire mieux parce qu'il a moins de charges, il est donc normal que la socit l'aide, dans la limite de ce qu'il a besoin pour vivre correctement. Le vivre confortablement dpend de ce que l'on a fait de sa vie...

----------


## david06600

> une dictature, histoire de rappeler aux gens qu'ils ont lu quelqu'un pour qu'il puisse appliquer son programme correctement?


Proposer plusieurs lois et les soumettre au vote du peuple non ?

----------


## Quatre_Couleurs

> Le problme des retraites (comme pour beaucoup d'autres sujets d'ailleurs), c'est qu'aucun homme politique n'a les cojones pour agir, alors qu'il y aurait beaucoup de dcisions de bon sens qui devraient tre prises pour au moins rduire le dficit, sans parler de le combler. 
> 
> Alors on se contente de faire des mesurettes annonces en grande pompe  la tl comme tant LA rforme qui va tout rsoudre, alors que les gens qui les votent savent trs bien qu'elles ne changeront rien, mais leur permettront peut tre de se faire rlire l'anne suivante. Et de rejouer la mme comdie trois ou quatre ans plus tard. Rsultat, on traine les mmes problmes depuis 20 ans.


+1

Par contre les franais hermtiques euh...non (enfin peut-tre aux conneries qu'on essait de leur faire gober), je pense juste qu'il y a des gens qui donnent et puis d'autres qui esquivent, par exemple: les niches fiscales: environ 10 Milliards  rcuprer en en supprimant certaines. Exemple: en s'installant en Nouvelle Caldonie on obtient des avantages normes parce qu'on aide la rgion  se dvelopper, o o o enfin c'est pas tout le monde qui a les moyens de faire construire en Nouvelle Caldonie...

----------


## juvamine

> Proposer plusieurs lois et les soumettre au vote du peuple non ?


Ce n'est pas au peuple  dcider ce genre de chose !
Nous ne sommes pas assez comptent pour prendre en compte tous les aspects dmographiques, conomiques, et prennes d'un tel systme !

Si on faisait un referendum pour chaque loi, on a pas finit. On a lu des reprsentant du peuple, laissons les travailler.

Pour les remarques de Quatre_Couleurs, tu vas un peu vite. Je prends un exemple. Le crdit d'impt sur des travaux que tu fais faire (pompe a chaleur, fenetres, etc.) : c'est une niche fiscale
Tu auras fait travailler des gens (donc de la cotisation, et de l'impot), dvelopp l'conomie de ta ville, donn de la tva  l'tat, etc etc etc
Aprs, je suis d'accord c'est malsain. Si tu ne fais pas tout a, tu payes quelque part les fentres de tes voisins.
Et si tu le fais, c'est passer de la poche droite  la poche gauche...ce qu'on te donne d'un ct on te le reprendra.
C'est moche.

----------


## juvamine

> On voit bien qu'un retrait s'en tire mieux parce qu'il a moins de charges, il est donc normal que la socit l'aide, dans la limite de ce qu'il a besoin pour vivre correctement. Le vivre confortablement dpend de ce que l'on a fait de sa vie...


a s'appelle quasiment retraite par capitalisation
Demain, c'est la rvolution !

----------


## pmithrandir

> a s'appelle quasiment retraite par capitalisation
> Demain, c'est la rvolution !


C'est volontairement  la frontiree entre rpartition et capitalisation.

Actuellement, nous attendons de l'tat qu'il nous assure non seulement la survie  la retraite, mais aussi une vie normale(maison, nourriture varie, ...) et mme souvent un budget pour partir en vacances, etc...

Je pense que la part de l'tat doit se limiter  une vie courante correcte, ce qui je pense se chiffre aux alentours de :
 - 600 par personne (en comtant large) pour un propritaire.(nouriture, bus voiture...)
 - 1000 euros pour quelqu'un qui loue un logement (je parle de retraits ayant un appart  taille adapte et non pas qui loue un logement de 4 chambres)

En province ca permet d'assurer une vie plus que correcte avec quelques conomies.
Tout le reste n'est que confort additionnel.

Je pense donc qu'il faudrait couper dans ce confort additionnel, en particulier pour relever le minimum vieillesse, dans les cotisations si possible, ou tout betement dans un premier temps pour rembourser les dettes et rquilibrer la balance des retraites.

Quelqu'un qui aura bien gr sa vie, en reflechissant  l'avenir aura un coussin confortable, en particulier parce qu'il est propritaire.
Une cigale aura de son cot de quoi vivre dignement, sans chichi ou voyages.

Aprs, je parle d'un point de vue pratique et j'carte volontairement les notions de conforts comme : garder son appartement immense au loyer cher, vivre dans les mmes conditions aprs la mort du conjoint, ...(souvenirs dans la plupart des cas)
Le confort relevant pour moi des responsabilits individuelles, je laisse les gens se dbrouiller avec ca.

----------


## david06600

> Ce n'est pas au peuple  dcider ce genre de chose !
> Nous ne sommes pas assez comptent pour prendre en compte tous les aspects dmographiques, conomiques, et prennes d'un tel systme !
> 
> Si on faisait un referendum pour chaque loi, on a pas finit. On a lu des reprsentant du peuple, laissons les travailler.


Le problme c'est que nous avons une bande d'incapables qui nous gouvernent depuis plusieurs annes, sauf pour leurs propres intrts, donc au point ou nous en sommes je prfrerai voir le peuple voter.  Cela viterai aussi peut tre les grves et manifestations.  Le peuple n'est pas rticient aux changements (mme les franais  ::): ), la preuve NS nous a convaincu avec ses promesses de changements et rformes.  Aprs entre NS et Sgolne le choix tait plutot dsesprant.  Je n'ai pas d'avis prcis sur les solutions au problme de la retraite ou autres, mais je sais dj que se que choisiront de faire les politiques sera dcevant, comme si c'tait crit  l'avance.  Ces gents ne reprsentent qu'eux mme et en rien l'esprit de la France.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pour les remarques de Quatre_Couleurs, tu vas un peu vite. Je prends un exemple. Le crdit d'impt sur des travaux que tu fais faire (pompe a chaleur, fenetres, etc.) : c'est une niche fiscale
> Tu auras fait travailler des gens (donc de la cotisation, et de l'impot), dvelopp l'conomie de ta ville, donn de la tva  l'tat, etc etc etc
> Aprs, je suis d'accord c'est malsain. Si tu ne fais pas tout a, tu payes quelque part les fentres de tes voisins.
> Et si tu le fais, c'est passer de la poche droite  la poche gauche...ce qu'on te donne d'un ct on te le reprendra.
> C'est moche.


Pourquoi ne pas pondr les remises fiscales aux revenus ? 
Si t'es ais, voir riches, tu as les moyens de te payer tes travaux d'amnagement, donc l'tat n'a pas  te les financer. Par contre, si tu as un salaire moyen, voire faible, h bien, l l'tat doit t'aider. 

Pour ce qui est des remarques sur les franais incapables d'accepter des rformes, faudrait-il encore, qu'il y ait de rformes de proposer, et non des cataplasmes sur une jambe de bois.

Aujourd'hui, je suis prt  me battre pour que le projet de loi sur les retraites ne passe pas, juste parce que je sais qu'il ne sert  rien, si ce n'est encore favoriser certains aux dtriments d'autres !

----------


## Lyche

> Pourquoi ne pas pondr les remises fiscales aux revenus ? 
> Si t'es ais, voir riches, tu as les moyens de te payer tes travaux d'amnagement, donc l'tat n'a pas  te les financer. Par contre, si tu as un salaire moyen, voire faible, h bien, l l'tat doit t'aider.


C'est sympa comme ide, mais je trouve a un peu injuste. Dans le sens ou certains se cassent la tte pour arriver  avoir un salaire correcte et d'autres pourront avoir pratiquement le mme train de vie avec de moindres revenus. Ce systme d'aides aux plus dmunis me dranges parce que cela cre un sentiment d'ingalit, qui est le mme quand les moins fortuns voient leur voisin se payer la dernire Porsche,  la diffrence c'est que l'un s'est boug les fesses. Et ne me dites pas qu'on ne peut pas avoir une vie descente en se bougeant les fesses c'est  une hrsie.
Comment motiver les uns sans dgouter les autres c'est une bien grande questions pratiquement insoluble..




> Pour ce qui est des remarques sur les franais incapables d'accepter des rformes, faudrait-il encore, qu'il y ait de rformes de proposer, et non des cataplasmes sur une jambe de bois.


Disons qu'il y a des faons de faire qui ne sont pas forcment acceptes par tous. En 1991 il y a eu une trs grande rforme de la poste mene par Michel Rocard et il n'y a pas eu de grve  ce moment l. Pourquoi? simplement parce qu'il y a eu un trs gros effort de communication et d'explication des tenants et aboutissants de la rforme.
C'est possible de rformer la France, mais
1 - il faut une trs grosse communication
2 - il va falloir accepter de baisser un peu les acquis sociaux sous peine de finir comme la Grce..




> Aujourd'hui, je suis prt  me battre pour que le projet de loi sur les retraites ne passe pas, juste parce que je sais qu'il ne sert  rien, si ce n'est encore favoriser certains aux dtriments d'autres !


Je suis d'accord avec toi, cette rustine ne servira strictement  rien  long terme et il faut arrter de pondre des rformes qui ne voient pas les choses plus loins que dans 2ans..

----------


## dams78

> le problme de la France c'est que :
> un Homme politique qui a des cojones = des millions de gens dans les rues


Pas des millions, juste ceux qui peuvent suffisamment emmerder le monde pour se faire entendre...




> Pourquoi ne pas pondr les remises fiscales aux revenus ? 
> Si t'es ais, voir riches, tu as les moyens de te payer tes travaux d'amnagement, donc l'tat n'a pas  te les financer. Par contre, si tu as un salaire moyen, voire faible, h bien, l l'tat doit t'aider.


Donc taxer "les riches" et mme "les aiss" avec aucune compensation? D'ailleurs  partir de combien (niveau salaire) on considre que l'tat doit t'aider?

A force de taper sur les riches et les entreprises (je pense aux ides du PS que j'ai lu ce matin pour les retraites justement) n'avez vous pas peur qu'ils dsertent la France?

----------


## juvamine

> Pourquoi ne pas pondr les remises fiscales aux revenus ? 
> Si t'es ais, voir riches, tu as les moyens de te payer tes travaux d'amnagement, donc l'tat n'a pas  te les financer. Par contre, si tu as un salaire moyen, voire faible, h bien, l l'tat doit t'aider.


Je sais que nous ne sommes pas du tout d'accord sur ces points. Je trouve anormale que l'un touche 1000 et son voisin (qui touche peut tre a peine quelques  de +) touche 0.
Pour moi la seule aide "juste" c'est les allocs familiales. Que tu sois riches ou pauvre elles sont les mmes !




> Pour ce qui est des remarques sur les franais incapables d'accepter des rformes, faudrait-il encore, qu'il y ait de rformes de proposer, et non des cataplasmes sur une jambe de bois.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, je suis prt  me battre pour que le projet de loi sur les retraites ne passe pas, juste parce que je sais qu'il ne sert  rien, si ce n'est encore favoriser certains aux dtriments d'autres !


Prt  te battre ? A user les pavs de la bastille ? c'est tout ?  faire quoi ? je suis curieux de savoir.
Y'a un dfi norme  l'heure actuel (qui ne sera surement pas rsolu cette fois ci encore): c'est que notre gnration devra surement payer deux fois (pour elle et pour les retraits actuels). La on recule pour mieux sauter.

----------


## ManusDei

> Aujourd'hui, je suis prt  me battre pour que le projet de loi sur les retraites ne passe pas, juste parce que je sais qu'il ne sert  rien, si ce n'est encore favoriser certains aux dtriments d'autres !


Y a pas encore de texte du projet de loi, et tu veux dj te battre ?
Et aprs on s'tonne que les franais aient une rputation de grvistes (alors qu'on en fait pas plus que les autres, voire moins).

----------


## Quatre_Couleurs

> Y a pas encore de texte du projet de loi, et tu veux dj te battre ?
> Et aprs on s'tonne que les franais aient une rputation de grvistes (alors qu'on en fait pas plus que les autres, voire moins).


Si si on connait dj le contenu puisqu'il y a le fameux "document d'orientation".

----------


## juvamine

Mdr
La France est un dmocratie avec un systme bicamriste etc etc. il y a des parlementaires qui sont la pour dbattre, et trouver les meilleurs solutions.
Le document d'orientation n'est qu'un support qui servira  entamer le dbat.

----------


## Invit

Pour en revenir au sujet principal, il ne faut pas oublier que la France est l'un des seuls pays europens  avoir un indice de fcondit fort depuis prs de 15 ans. Ce qui veut dire que notre systme par rpartition  de beaux jours devant lui.

En ce moment, le systme est en panne car la dmographie n'est pas dans le bon sens  cause du papy boom. Cela dure depuis bientt 15 ans, ce qui veut dire que cela va tre difficile encore pendant une 15aine d'annes.

Mais ensuite, le systme par rpartition repartira sur de bonnes rails. C'est pour cela qu'il faut trouver une solution autre que la capitalisation. L'allongement de la dure de cotisation ainsi que celui de l'aĝe de dpart  la retraite devront srement tre mis en place, mais seulement de 1 ou 2 ans.

Quand on parle des autres pays, on dit qu'ils travaillent jusqu' 65 ans mais l'Allemagne par exemple  un indice de fcondit de 1.4 (2007), ce qui veut dire que sa population en se renouvelle pas, nous ne sommes pas dans ce contexte en france avec un indice de fcondit de 2.00 (2007).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est sympa comme ide, mais je trouve a un peu injuste. Dans le sens ou certains se cassent la tte pour arriver  avoir un salaire correcte et d'autres pourront avoir pratiquement le mme train de vie avec de moindres revenus. Ce systme d'aides aux plus dmunis me dranges parce que cela cre un sentiment d'ingalit, qui est le mme quand les moins fortuns voient leur voisin se payer la dernire Porsche,  la diffrence c'est que l'un s'est boug les fesses. Et ne me dites pas qu'on ne peut pas avoir une vie descente en se bougeant les fesses c'est  une hrsie.
> Comment motiver les uns sans dgouter les autres c'est une bien grande questions pratiquement insoluble..


Dj va dire aux mecs payer  peine le smic qui bossent  la chaine dans des usines qu'ils ne se bougent pas les fesses. Ensuite, ce type l, demande lui de changer ses fentres pour mettre du double vitrage, sachant qu'il sera rembours de moiti par conomie d'impts ! Dj qu'il a du mal  boucler ses fins de mois ( partir du 2) !  ::roll:: 




> Donc taxer "les riches" et mme "les aiss" avec aucune compensation? D'ailleurs  partir de combien (niveau salaire) on considre que l'tat doit t'aider?


Pourquoi parler de tranche ? On vous a jamais parl de prorata  l'cole ?



> A force de taper sur les riches et les entreprises (je pense aux ides du PS que j'ai lu ce matin pour les retraites justement) n'avez vous pas peur qu'ils dsertent la France?


Bon, ben qu'ils se cassent, hein ! De toutes faons ce qu'ils veulent c'est ne pas payer d'impts et toucher des sommes indcentes ! S'ils ne veulent pas participer  la vie sociale du pays, qu'ont-ils  y faire ?




> Je sais que nous ne sommes pas du tout d'accord sur ces points. Je trouve anormale que l'un touche 1000 et son voisin (qui touche peut tre a peine quelques  de +) touche 0.


Voir ma remarque ci-dessus  propos du prorata !




> Pour moi la seule aide "juste" c'est les allocs familiales. Que tu sois riches ou pauvre elles sont les mmes !


Je trouve les allocs nulles, d'abord parce qu'elles ne tiennent pas compte du revenus des parents, et surtout qu'elles sont faites  l'envers.
Il suffit d'avoir eu des enfants, pour savoir que c'est le premier qui coute le plus cher !  ::roll:: 




> Prt  te battre ? A user les pavs de la bastille ? c'est tout ?  faire quoi ? je suis curieux de savoir.
> Y'a un dfi norme  l'heure actuel (qui ne sera surement pas rsolu cette fois ci encore): c'est que notre gnration devra surement payer deux fois (pour elle et pour les retraits actuels). La on recule pour mieux sauter.


H bien, on verra la meilleure manire de faire. 




> Y a pas encore de texte du projet de loi, et tu veux dj te battre ?
> Et aprs on s'tonne que les franais aient une rputation de grvistes (alors qu'on en fait pas plus que les autres, voire moins).


Bof, le gouvernement a tabli un texte, et comme il n'est pas capable d'couter, ce texte est le texte dfinitif. Toutes les tables de ngociations ne sont l que pour flatter les gos des syndicats ! 




> Mdr
> La France est un dmocratie avec un systme bicamriste etc etc. il y a des parlementaires qui sont la pour dbattre, et trouver les meilleurs solutions.
> Le document d'orientation n'est qu'un support qui servira  entamer le dbat.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> Pourquoi parler de tranche ? On vous a jamais parl de prorata  l'cole ?


C'est  dire? Taxer tout le monde avec un pourcentage de son salaire? L on peut en discuter.




> Bon, ben qu'ils se cassent, hein ! De toutes faons ce qu'ils veulent c'est ne pas payer d'impts et toucher des sommes indcentes ! S'ils ne veulent pas participer  la vie sociale du pays, qu'ont-ils  y faire ?


Mais qui va payer aprs?
Tu parles de vie sociale mais  part les saigner, et l je parle plus vraiment des riches (eux ont les moyens de placer intelligemment leur argent) mais plutt des classes dites aises et moyenne, qu'est ce qu'elles ont en retour?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est  dire? Taxer tout le monde avec un pourcentage de son salaire? L on peut en discuter.


C'tait exactement le fond de ma pense...



> Mais qui va payer aprs?
> Tu parles de vie sociale mais  part les saigner, et l je parle plus vraiment des riches (eux ont les moyens de placer intelligemment leur argent) mais plutt des classes dites aises et moyenne, qu'est ce qu'elles ont en retour?


Attention, je parlais des riches, vraiment riches. Pas ceux qui gagnent correctement leur vie, ceux qui ont des salaires indcents et qui bien sr ne paient pas d'impts.

En France 10% de la population paie des impts.

Une grosse partie n'en paie pas parce qu'ils ont des revenus trop faibles, et l'autre partie de ceux qui n'en paie pas sont les plus riches qui bnficient de niches fiscales  tout va (avec un bon conseiller fiscal, c'est facile).

----------


## pmithrandir

Ne confondons pas tout dans les niches fiscales.

Les allocs familiale sont faites pour encourager la natalit. L'tat sait trs bien que les familles veulent avoir au moins un enfant dans la majorit des cas. Il n'a donc pas besoin de les encourager pour cela, elles le font toute seule.
En revanche, la question montaire se pose parfois au deuxime, mais surtout au bout de 3(voiture plus grosse, maison aussi, etc...)

Pour les travaux, le but n'est pas d'aider les pauvres ou les riches, mais de diminuer nos missions de gaz, ainsi que les nuisances sonores ou diminuer la consommation.
Il coute en effet souvent moins cher de payer de l'isolation  pleins de gens que de payer une nouvelle centrale nucleaire.
Riche ou pauvre, la on ne compte qu'en emission, donc on est a galit.

Je ne dis pas que des amnagements ne sont pas possible. On pourrait trs bien imaginer de laisser le choix entre des alloc plus fortes, ou l'utilisation des parts pour les impots par exemple.(ce qui fait que les riches ne les utiliseraient plus)
On peux aussi imaginer de les plafonner.

Je pense par exemple que l'conomie avec un enfant sur les impots est nettement plus interressante quand on a 10 000 euros par mois que quand on a 1000.(quid du super salaire  10M)

En gnral, je pense que la France manque de simplicit pour tout.
Feuille de salaire : 
on a invent des cotisations patronales, systme qui tombe sur la tete.
Au final, on donne toujours le salaire brut alors que celui qui interresse l'employ c'est le net, eet celui qui interresse le patron, c'est le brut + les charges.
Quand le patron dcide d'embaucher quelqu'un, il regarde ce dernier montant et dcide avec celui ci combien sera le salaire brut, dnc net de l'employ.

Pourquoi ne pas alors dire : 
Salaire Brut = cout employeur
Salaire net = brut moins cotisation.  Sans diffrencier salariale et patronales.

Une fiche de salaire au canada, c'est : 
Salaire brut
retraite
secu
impots prelevs  la source
Total
Congs accumuls
6 lignes. La feuille de paye est dailleur souvent sur un papier format chque.

Impots : 
Les canadiens ont un systme que je trouve plus simple.
Tous les mois un pourcentage de ton salaire est prelev et envoy directement  l'tat.
En fvrier, tu envoies ta declaration en prcisant combien l'tat a dj prelev. En gnral ils te remboursent un trop percu, ce qui prend entre 15 jours et 3 mois
En dbut d'anne, (ou quand tu veux) tu peux remplir un papier ou tu fais varier ta contribution mensuelle, par exemple si tu fais des travaux et que tu sais que tu vas avoir un credit d'impots, tu baisses ta contribution mensuelle, mme chose si tu as des enfants ou une personne a charge.

Au final, jamais de mauvaises surprises(un mois de salaire a payer d'un coup)

Mais ce n'est pas les seuls exemples, rien n'est simple, donc a force on accumule de la bureaucratie pour grer toute cette complexit. (et on carte les gens non instruit des avantages qu'ils pourraient avoir)

----------


## juvamine

> C'tait exactement le fond de ma pense...
> 
> Attention, je parlais des riches, vraiment riches. Pas ceux qui gagnent correctement leur vie, ceux qui ont des salaires indcents et qui bien sr ne paient pas d'impts.
> 
> En France 10% de la population paie des impts.
> 
> Une grosse partie n'en paie pas parce qu'ils ont des revenus trop faibles, et l'autre partie de ceux qui n'en paie pas sont les plus riches qui bnficient de niches fiscales  tout va (avec un bon conseiller fiscal, c'est facile).


J'aimerais bien voir des sources de ce que tu avances (concernant les impots des riches).
Les personnes qui gagnent beaucoup d'argent, payent beaucoup d'impts.
Attention, je ne dfend pas un salaire  30 ou 40 k mensuel, mais cette propagande gauchiste est dlirante et irraliste.
Faut arrter les conneries.

Quand les riches seront pauvres, les pauvres seront morts !
Les riches, c'est eux qui consomment le + (donc cr de l'emploi), c'est aussi souvent eux qui ont les entreprises (donc embauchent), ils paient des impts (contrairement  ce que tu dis), paient beaucoup d'impts fonciers (s'ils sont propritaires) et participent  l'conomie locale. 

Alors oui, l'tat peut grer tout a.
Bien venu dans "le nouvel empire bolchvique" de Louis Griffont

Dsol de ce post politico-politicien qui ne fait pas avancer le dbat. Mais je ne peux pas laisser passer de telles choses.
Si  25 ans, je vois le monde aussi noir que ne le voit Louis Griffont, je vais pas tarder de me suicider.

----------


## juvamine

> Impots : 
> Les canadiens ont un systme que je trouve plus simple.
> Tous les mois un pourcentage de ton salaire est prelev et envoy directement  l'tat.
> En fvrier, tu envoies ta declaration en prcisant combien l'tat a dj prelev. En gnral ils te remboursent un trop percu, ce qui prend entre 15 jours et 3 mois
> En dbut d'anne, (ou quand tu veux) tu peux remplir un papier ou tu fais varier ta contribution mensuelle, par exemple si tu fais des travaux et que tu sais que tu vas avoir un credit d'impots, tu baisses ta contribution mensuelle, mme chose si tu as des enfants ou une personne a charge.
> 
> Au final, jamais de mauvaises surprises(un mois de salaire a payer d'un coup)


Juste une raction rapide, quand cela a t propos il y a quelques annes, un peu moins de la moiti des agents des impots n'auraient plus t occups...l'opposition (PS) s'est clairement oppos  cela pour ne pas perdre d'emplois (j'ai pas retrouv de source, mais de mmoire c'tait au moment des Rgionales de 2004). Du coup, pas de prlvement  la source, et on reste au mme point..
Le Canada est bien plus libral que nous, et beaucoup moins coinc sur le fait que le march de l'emploi se renouvelle sans intervention de l'tat...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Juste une raction rapide, quand cela a t propos il y a quelques annes, un peu moins de la moiti des agents des impots n'auraient plus t occups...l'opposition (PS) s'est clairement oppos  cela pour ne pas perdre d'emplois (j'ai pas retrouv de source, mais de mmoire c'tait au moment des Rgionales de 2004). Du coup, pas de prlvement  la source, et on reste au mme point..
> Le Canada est bien plus libral que nous, et beaucoup moins coinc sur le fait que le march de l'emploi se renouvelle sans intervention de l'tat...


Moi je me souvenais d'une oposition de la droite qui disait que l'on "perdait une anne fiscale".
En effet, on ne pouvait pas demander aux gens de payer pour l'anne passe, ainsi que pour l'anne suivante les impots... (me souviens plus trop des details...)

Bref, je pense que le rsum serait : ni l'un ni l'autre n'avait vraiment envie de changer ca... ca serait fait depuis longtemps autrement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'aimerais bien voir des sources de ce que tu avances (concernant les impots des riches).
> Les personnes qui gagnent beaucoup d'argent, payent beaucoup d'impts.
> Attention, je ne dfend pas un salaire  30 ou 40 k mensuel, mais cette propagande gauchiste est dlirante et irraliste.
> Faut arrter les conneries.


Sources : Cabinet d'experts comptables, spcialiss dans la fiscalit (je ne peux videmment pas de donner le nom, tu comprendras pourquoi).
Mais, tu as le droit de penser que nous vivons dans un monde parfait.




> Quand les riches seront pauvres, les pauvres seront morts !
> Les riches, c'est eux qui consomment le + (donc cr de l'emploi), c'est aussi souvent eux qui ont les entreprises (donc embauchent), ils paient des impts (contrairement  ce que tu dis), paient beaucoup d'impts fonciers (s'ils sont propritaires) et participent  l'conomie locale.


Bien sr... L'conomie locale... Suisse ou Mongasque !  ::mouarf:: 




> Alors oui, l'tat peut grer tout a.
> Bien venu dans "le nouvel empire bolchvique" de Louis Griffont


Si tu savais, tu ne dirais pas cela !  Mais, bon parler sans savoir, c'est monnaie courante, par ici !  ::ccool:: 



> Dsol de ce post politico-politicien qui ne fait pas avancer le dbat. Mais je ne peux pas laisser passer de telles choses.
> Si  25 ans, je vois le monde aussi noir que ne le voit Louis Griffont, je vais pas tarder de me suicider.


Tu veux une corde ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> C'tait exactement le fond de ma pense...
> 
> Attention, je parlais des riches, vraiment riches. Pas ceux qui gagnent correctement leur vie, ceux qui ont des salaires indcents et qui bien sr ne paient pas d'impts.


Ne paie pas d'impts? Je croyais que les riches taient imposs  50% de leur revenu (ce qui ne semble pas assez aux vues des contestations du bouclier fiscal).
Aprs je suis d'accord qu'ils placent leur argent pour en payer moins, mais qui ne le fait pas? Personnellement je pense me pacser avec ma copine tudiante juste pour faire baisser mes deux mois d'impts et j'assume  ::):  .




> En France 10% de la population paie des impts.


Comme ont dit en France c'est surtout galit qui prime  ::aie:: .




> Une grosse partie n'en paie pas parce qu'ils ont des revenus trop faibles, et l'autre partie de ceux qui n'en paie pas sont les plus riches qui bnficient de niches fiscales  tout va (avec un bon conseiller fiscal, c'est facile).


Baisser ces impts ok, ne pas en payer j'ai un doute, ou alors je veux bien l'astuce  :;): 




> Bien sr... L'conomie locale... Suisse ou Mongasque !


Il est l le problme, ceux qu'on les moyens quittent la France. Il serait intressant d'ailleurs de savoir le manque  gagner que cela reprsente.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ne paie pas d'impts? Je croyais que les riches taient imposs  50% de leur revenu (ce qui ne semble pas assez aux vues des contestations du bouclier fiscal).
> Aprs je suis d'accord qu'ils placent leur argent pour en payer moins, mais qui ne le fait pas? Personnellement je pense me pacser avec ma copine tudiante juste pour faire baisser mes deux mois d'impts et j'assume  .


Les plus riches sont imposs  50% de leur revenu, mais c'est avant tout un fatras de dduction fiscales (les niches en question). Donc a baisse, et au final les plus riches se retrouvent  payer moins que les 50%.

Ensuite 10%... venant d'un soi-disant cabinet d'experts-comptables non nomms, dsol pour moi c'est pas crdible.

----------


## henderson

> Moi ce que je voudrais comprendre, c'est comment on fait pour tre en dficit au niveau des retraites alors qu'en 1960, il y avait 4 cotisants pour 1 retrait (Source 19h45 de M6 hier soir ) et qu'aujourd'hui il y a 1,7 cotisants pour 1 retrait.
> O sont passs les sous ?


Je dirais plutt : o sont passs les emplois !

----------


## dams78

D'ailleurs rien ne dit qu'en 1960 on cotisait autant que maintenant...
Je sais pas si c'est vraiment comparable.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Les plus riches sont imposs  50% de leur revenu, mais c'est avant tout un fatras de dduction fiscales (les niches en question). Donc a baisse, et au final les plus riches se retrouvent  payer moins que les 50%.
> 
> Ensuite 10%... venant d'un soi-disant cabinet d'experts-comptables non nomms, dsol pour moi c'est pas crdible.


Bisounours land, quand tu nous tiens... 
Merci  TF1, et continuer  rver, eux ils continuent de vous bouffer la laine sur le dos !  ::mouarf::

----------


## henderson

> D'ailleurs rien ne dit qu'en 1960 on cotisait autant que maintenant...
> Je sais pas si c'est vraiment comparable.


A l'poque, le systme tait bnficaire (cas des mutuelles qui auront pas mal investi dans l'immobilier et autres...).
Donc on pourrait effectivement s'interroger sur ce qu'est devenu l'argent.
Mais ... depuis le temps ... a a fondu commme neige au soleil !
Et puis l'argent des annes 60 n'a pas la mme valeur que l'argent des annes 80 ni des annes 0 !

La r'traite par rpartition... dpend de l'activit conomique d'une part et d'autre part de la pyramide des ages !
Le discours des "politiques" qui tend  mettre en avant la pyramide des ages n'est l que pour masquer le problme conomique.

On peut dire que c'est un problme de rpartition des richesses, au sens du "bien fond"  rpartir.
N'oubliez jamais que vous devez votre niveau de vie  ceux qui sont en retraite aujourd'hui !

Plus globalement, on ne mrite ses "droits" que si on les dfend !

----------


## dams78

> N'oubliez jamais que vous devez votre niveau de vie  ceux qui sont en retraite aujourd'hui !


Justement quand on voit ce qu'on nous laisse : un trou de scu norme, des retraites incertaines, un monde pollu, des terres ravages, etc
Super l'hritage  ::cry::

----------


## Lyche

> Justement quand on voit ce qu'on nous laisse : un trou de scu norme, des retraites incertaines, un monde pollu, des terres ravages, etc
> Super l'hritage





> La terre n'appartiens pas  nos anctres, ce sont nos enfants qui nous la prtent

----------


## juvamine

> Sources : Cabinet d'experts comptables, spcialiss dans la fiscalit (je ne peux videmment pas de donner le nom, tu comprendras pourquoi).
> Mais, tu as le droit de penser que nous vivons dans un monde parfait.


Ok, donc pas du tout reprsentatif de ce qui peut se passer. Merci pour cette non-prcision




> Bien sr... L'conomie locale... Suisse ou Mongasque !


Faux, je suis bien placer pour le savoir.
Les gens qui ont beaucoup de terres et de proprits crachent au bassinet (impots fonciers), et a on ne peut pas passer outre.
Les entreprises qui sont profitable crachent au bassinet (ex-Taxe pro), juste pour info, le village dont je suis lu, touchera + de Taxe pro aprs, qu'avant la rforme... ::D:  (juste pour contredire les dtracteurs qui disent que les collectivits sont largement perdantes)
etc. etc. etc.




> Si tu savais, tu ne dirais pas cela !  Mais, bon parler sans savoir, c'est monnaie courante, par ici !


Pardon, mais ce que tu dcris, a y ressemble...a fait froid dans le dos.




> Tu veux une corde ?


Je me porte bien, merci

----------


## henderson

> Justement quand on voit ce qu'on nous laisse : un trou de scu norme, des retraites incertaines, un monde pollu, des terres ravages, etc
> Super l'hritage



En ce moment on construit des logements sociaux sur des terres  bl, comme on l'aura fait pour des villes entires !
Donc en ce moment, on participe  l'hritage qu'on laissera  nos enfants (et en ce qui me concerne, aux enfants de mes enfants) !
Vos propres enfants jetteront sur vous le mme regard que vous jettez sur vos propres parents ou vos propres grand-parents (ceux des autres bien sr).

----------


## dams78

> En ce moment on construit des logements sociaux sur des terres  bl, comme on l'aura fait pour des villes entires !
> Donc en ce moment, on participe  l'hritage qu'on laissera  nos enfants (et en ce qui me concerne, aux enfants de mes enfants) !
> Vos propres enfants jetteront sur vous le mme regard que vous jettez sur vos propres parents ou vos propres grand-parents (ceux des autres bien sr).


Je me considre(ais) encore comme enfant, c'est pour a  ::aie:: .

----------


## Quatre_Couleurs

> Justement quand on voit ce qu'on nous laisse : un trou de scu norme, des retraites incertaines, un monde pollu, des terres ravages, etc
> Super l'hritage


O et le niveau de vie qui t'as permis d'acheter ton PC, payer ta connexion Internet pour que tu crives ce message?

----------


## dams78

> O et le niveau de vie qui t'as permis d'acheter ton PC, payer ta connexion Internet pour que tu crives ce message?


Attention je suis pas ingrat, disons que je pense que beaucoup de chose ont t dcid (et le sont toujours un peu) sans pens  plus tard. Quand tu vois qu'aujourd'hui on en vient  payer plus cher pour bouffer des trucs sans pesticide, je me dis qu'il y a un problme, etc. Mais bon a dpasse le sujet.
Enfin sauf quand on te dis que a fait 30 ans que le problme des retraites existe et que toi tu arrives sur le march du travail en te disant de toute faon je vais devoir cotiser mais arriver mon tour je l'aurai dans l'os.

----------


## juvamine

> O et le niveau de vie qui t'as permis d'acheter ton PC, payer ta connexion Internet pour que tu crives ce message?


Mais  quel prix.......

----------


## pmithrandir

Je me souviens d'un dbat  l'assemble ou certains dputs(jean marc ayrault) dnoncait le fait que tout a fait lgalement, il passait de 6000 euros d'impots du a la france  1000 euros de retour de la part du fisc, juste en profitant des niches fiscales.

A coup de bois achets, d'oeuvre d'art, d'investissment dans la maison, etc... et d'amortissement sur plusieurs annes on peut parfois echaper a la contribution nationale.

Dans smon cas par exemple, en 2 ans j'ai pay 250 euros d'impots sur le revenu, et 450 de locaux.

Dans le mme temps, j'ai touch 25 000 euros...

J'avoue que je pensais en payer plus... Au canada, je paye 18% de mon salaire en impots environ tous les mois.

----------


## juvamine

> Quand tu vois qu'aujourd'hui on en vient  payer plus cher pour bouffer des trucs sans pesticide, je me dis qu'il y a un problme, etc. Mais bon a dpasse le sujet.


Je reste en dehors du sujet

une parcelle qui produit 1000 units, et qui rapporte 100 

Si on ne met pas de pesticide, elle n'en produira que 500 units. pour qu'elle rapporte toujours 100  on est oblig de vendre 2 fois plus cher
Moi perso, a me choque pas.

----------


## dams78

> Je me souviens d'un dbat  l'assemble ou certains dputs(jean marc ayrault) dnoncait le fait que tout a fait lgalement, il passait de 6000 euros d'impots du a la france  1000 euros de retour de la part du fisc, juste en profitant des niches fiscales.
> 
> A coup de bois achets, d'oeuvre d'art, d'investissment dans la maison, etc... et d'amortissement sur plusieurs annes on peut parfois echaper a la contribution nationale.
> 
> Dans smon cas par exemple, en 2 ans j'ai pay 250 euros d'impots sur le revenu, et 450 de locaux.
> 
> Dans le mme temps, j'ai touch 25 000 euros...
> 
> J'avoue que je pensais en payer plus... Au canada, je paye 18% de mon salaire en impots environ tous les mois.


Aprs ya niches fiscales et niches fisales... Effectivement placer son argent dans des toiles a n'apporte rien  la socit aprs profiter du crdit d'impt pour changer une fentre (ce que je suis entrain de faire) permet d'une de crer un peu d'emploi et aussi de faire une action cologique.

Ya certainement des choses  faire mais crier au scandale en dnonant les niches fiscales comme le fautif de tous les maux (ce que font certains  la recherche d'lectorat), je trouve a vraiment dommage.

----------


## Invit

Le problme des niches fiscales est qu'elles sont quelque peu injuste.

Je m'explique :

Il existe une niche fiscale si je construis une maison secondaire (pas rsidence secondaire) et que je la loue en dessous d'un certains loyer. De plus, je vais russir  toucher des dductions d'impts si je fais un prt.

Par la suite, j'ai un loyer qui tombe tous les mois. Donc j'ai de l'argent, je peux me permettre d'investir dans une maison que je vais louer  un foyer qui n'a pas les moyens de s'acheter un logement (Ce qui est la norme pour des jeunes de 20  30 ans dans les principales villes de France).

Quand j'entendais Sarkozy qui voulait que tout le monde soit propritaire, je rigole, c'est exactement l'inverse qui se passe : ceux qui taient propritaires le sont rester (pour la plupart) et ceux qui n'y taient pas ont encore moins les moyens de le faire.

Plutt que de donner des niches fiscales  certains, pourquoi ne pas aider les gens qui n'ont pas les moyens d'acheter une rsidence principale ? Mme avec le prt  taux zro, ce n'est pas possible pour moi qui ne suit pas dans la misre non plus (~3 000 de revenu par mois dans le foyer) alors pour un couple avec une seule personne au SMIC, je n'en parle mme pas. Le problme vient galement des 33% d'endettement que les banques ne veulent plus transgresser.

Quand j'entends que l'Etat va devoir diminuer son train de vie, j'attends de voir les ministres, dputs et autres snateurs utiliser les transports en commun pour venir  l'AN ou au Snat  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ya certainement des choses  faire mais crier au scandale en dnonant les niches fiscales comme le fautif de tous les maux (ce que font certains  la recherche d'lectorat), je trouve a vraiment dommage.


Tout a fait daccord avec ca.

je crois savoir que la premire niche fiscale est l'exoneration d'impots(ou la diminution) grace aux enfants... et personne ne songe a la supprimer non plus.

Nous ne sommes pas tous celibataire avec revenu fixe, donc forcement l'impot doit en tenir compte.

----------


## dams78

> Nous ne sommes pas tous celibataire avec revenu fixe, donc forcement l'impot doit en tenir compte.


Ou enfin un mois et demie  deux mois dans salaire dans les impts, je trouve que a fait mal au cul quand mme...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ou enfin un mois et demie  deux mois dans salaire dans les impts, je trouve que a fait mal au cul quand mme...


Bien sur, mais bon, caa faait surtout mal au cul parce que ca tombe en une seule fois, tal sur l'anne, ca se fait mieux deja... c'est pour ca que j'aime le systme canadien de prelevement  la source. Quand tu touches ton salaire, tu sais que tu peux tout dpenser, tu n'aura pas de mauvaise surprise en fin d'anne...


Et les 18% , ca fait 1 mois et demi de salaire...

----------


## Billette

Et pour les gens qui n'aiment pas les surprises,il y a la mensualisation...  :;):

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Ok, donc pas du tout reprsentatif de ce qui peut se passer. Merci pour cette non-prcision


Pas reprsentatif...  ::mouarf::  Je suppose que ceux qui font appel  ce cabinet et qui, malgr leurs revenus dignes d'mirs arabes, ne paient pas d'impts (ou presque pas), le trouve justement assez reprsentatifs !  :;): 




> Faux, je suis bien placer pour le savoir.


 Je comprend mieux ton acharnement  dfendre les riches...  :8-): 



> Les gens qui ont beaucoup de terres et de proprits crachent au bassinet (impots fonciers), et a on ne peut pas passer outre.


a je n'en sais rien. Mais, si c'est exact, c'est encore heureux.



> Les entreprises qui sont profitable crachent au bassinet (ex-Taxe pro), juste pour info, le village dont je suis lu, touchera + de Taxe pro aprs, qu'avant la rforme... (juste pour contredire les dtracteurs qui disent que les collectivits sont largement perdantes)


Quelle taxe pro ? Sarko l'a supprime. Et tant mieux pour ton village, qui en profitera...1ans ou 2 je crois, avant que a ne disparaisse compltement.
Je ne parlerai pas de la suppression de la Taxe Pro, car c'est hors sujet, mais c'est quand mme une honte !




> Pardon, mais ce que tu dcris, a y ressemble...a fait froid dans le dos.


Chacun interprte. Si la solidarit te fait froid dans le dos... Remarque, tu as dis que tu tais capitaliste, alors a parait normal (et en plus riche capitaliste, alors...  ::roll:: )




> Je me porte bien, merci


Tant mieux.




> une parcelle qui produit 1000 units, et qui rapporte 100 
> 
> Si on ne met pas de pesticide, elle n'en produira que 500 units. pour qu'elle rapporte toujours 100  on est oblig de vendre 2 fois plus cher
> Moi perso, a me choque pas.


Heu, non ! a ne marche pas comme a ! Il existe des moyens de produire autant en respectant la nature, le seul truc, c'est que a n'engraisse pas les labo chimiques alors...  ::aie:: 




> Aprs ya niches fiscales et niches fisales... Effectivement placer son argent dans des toiles a n'apporte rien  la socit aprs profiter du crdit d'impt pour changer une fentre (ce que je suis entrain de faire) permet d'une de crer un peu d'emploi et aussi de faire une action cologique.
> 
> Ya certainement des choses  faire mais crier au scandale en dnonant les niches fiscales comme le fautif de tous les maux (ce que font certains  la recherche d'lectorat), je trouve a vraiment dommage.


Ce serait un dbut, pour aller vers l'galit !




> Plutt que de donner des niches fiscales  certains, pourquoi ne pas aider les gens qui n'ont pas les moyens d'acheter une rsidence principale ? Mme avec le prt  taux zro, ce n'est pas possible pour moi qui ne suit pas dans la misre non plus (~3 000 de revenu par mois dans le foyer) alors pour un couple avec une seule personne au SMIC, je n'en parle mme pas.


Justement, dtrompes-toi. Le systme marche sur la tte, et toi (ou moi d'ailleurs) avec nos revenus genre (3000/3500 mensuels) on ne peut pas devenir propritaire, alors que les personnes avec le SMIC ou moins, eux bnficient d'aide et de la possibilit d'acheter un logement social. Alors, tant mieux pour eux... et tant pis pour nous !  ::aie:: 



> Quand j'entends que l'Etat va devoir diminuer son train de vie, j'attends de voir les ministres, dputs et autres snateurs utiliser les transports en commun pour venir  l'AN ou au Snat


Non, t'inquites pas. C'est de notre train de vie qu'il est question de baisser, et srieusement encore !  ::calim2::

----------


## dams78

> Et pour les gens qui n'aiment pas les surprises,il y a la mensualisation...


J'ai pens  a aussi




> Justement, dtrompes-toi. Le systme marche sur la tte, et toi (ou moi d'ailleurs) avec nos revenus genre (3000/3500 mensuels) on ne peut pas devenir propritaire, alors que les personnes avec le SMIC ou moins, eux bnficient d'aide et de la possibilit d'acheter un logement social. Alors, tant mieux pour eux... et tant pis pour nous !


Heu quand mme...
En plus entre mettre de l'argent dans un loyer ou dans un crdit, j'ai du mal  voire la diffrence (sauf que d'un ct tu ne balances pas ton argent par la fentre).

----------


## ManusDei

> Pas reprsentatif...  Je suppose que ceux qui font appel  ce cabinet et qui, malgr leurs revenus dignes d'mirs arabes, ne paient pas d'impts (ou presque pas), le trouve justement assez reprsentatifs !


De la population franaise ?  :8O:

----------


## juvamine

> Bien sur, mais bon, caa faait surtout mal au cul parce que ca tombe en une seule fois, tal sur l'anne, ca se fait mieux deja... c'est pour ca que j'aime le systme canadien de prelevement  la source. Quand tu touches ton salaire, tu sais que tu peux tout dpenser, tu n'aura pas de mauvaise surprise en fin d'anne...
> 
> 
> Et les 18% , ca fait 1 mois et demi de salaire...


Euh...y'a un truc qui m'chappe...tu es capable de payer 12 x 100 , mais pas une fois 1200  ?? a s'appelle de la responsabilit...Enfin je pense.




> Je comprend mieux ton acharnement  dfendre les riches...


Tu ne m'as pas compris: les recettes d'une commune sont amenes par les taxes locales. Nous sommes assez facilement en mesure de savoir qui paye quoi...




> a je n'en sais rien. Mais, si c'est exact, c'est encore heureux.


Donc tu admets que les (mchants) riches propritaires, payent + que les petits propritaires, et + que les non-priopritaires (qui ne payent rien en foncier)
Ouf...on avance.
A moins que les riches propritaires profitent d'abattements fiscaux..arfffff les coquinoux...




> Quelle taxe pro ? Sarko l'a supprime. Et tant mieux pour ton village, qui en profitera...1ans ou 2 je crois, avant que a ne disparaisse compltement.
> Je ne parlerai pas de la suppression de la Taxe Pro, car c'est hors sujet, mais c'est quand mme une honte !.


1) Elle tait dnue de tout sens
2) elle est remplace: plus tu gagnes...plus tu payes...a devrait te plaire pourtant. C'est devenu une taxe sur la valeur ajoute. Donc un dpot logistique qui prend beaucoup de place et peu de personnel va casquer.
Une socit de service qui n'a pas de frais hors personnel, va payer. Etc. etc. etc.




> Chacun interprte. Si la solidarit te fait froid dans le dos... Remarque, tu as dis que tu tais capitaliste, alors a parait normal (et en plus riche capitaliste, alors... )


pour la n-ime fois je ne suis pas capitaliste, mais libral. On ne va pas ENCORE parler de la diffrence...




> Heu, non ! a ne marche pas comme a ! Il existe des moyens de produire autant en respectant la nature, le seul truc, c'est que a n'engraisse pas les labo chimiques alors...


C'est trop hors sujet pour en parler. Mais issu d'une rgion hautement agricole/viticole, et d'une famille de paysans: je m'intresse beaucoup au sujet.




> Justement, dtrompes-toi. Le systme marche sur la tte, et toi (ou moi d'ailleurs) avec nos revenus genre (3000/3500 mensuels) on ne peut pas devenir propritaire, alors que les personnes avec le SMIC ou moins, eux bnficient d'aide et de la possibilit d'acheter un logement social. Alors, tant mieux pour eux... et tant pis pour nous !


Et c'est moi le riche propritaire... :8O: 
Passons...




> Non, t'inquites pas. C'est de notre train de vie qu'il est question de baisser, et srieusement encore !


Il est temps...l'tat ne va pas continuer de nous engraisser  vie.

----------


## juvamine

> En plus entre mettre de l'argent dans un loyer ou dans un crdit, j'ai du mal  voire la diffrence (sauf que d'un ct tu ne balances pas ton argent par la fentre).


 ::ccool::

----------


## Quatre_Couleurs

> Je me souviens d'un dbat  l'assemble ou certains dputs(jean marc ayrault) dnoncait le fait que tout a fait lgalement, il passait de 6000 euros d'impots du a la france  1000 euros de retour de la part du fisc, juste en profitant des niches fiscales.
> 
> A coup de bois achets, d'oeuvre d'art, d'investissment dans la maison, etc... et d'amortissement sur plusieurs annes on peut parfois echaper a la contribution nationale.


+1 C'est exactement  cet exemple l que je faisais rfrence plus tt en parlant des niches fiscales.

----------


## Invit

> Justement, dtrompes-toi. Le systme marche sur la tte, et toi (ou moi d'ailleurs) avec nos revenus genre (3000/3500 mensuels) on ne peut pas devenir propritaire, alors que les personnes avec le SMIC ou moins, eux bnficient d'aide et de la possibilit d'acheter un logement social. Alors, tant mieux pour eux... et tant pis pour nous ! :


Les personnes au SMIC ont des loyers rduits, ont galement des aides pour l'achat d'un logement, mais ce n'est pas si norme que cela.

De plus, avec un revenu du foyer de 3 000 par mois, nous faisons partie de la majorit des franais, donc c'est l qu'il y a le plus de monde sur qui puiser sans que ceux-ci ait les moyens de s'exiler fiscalement.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Euh...y'a un truc qui m'chappe...tu es capable de payer 12 x 100 , mais pas une fois 1200  ?? a s'appelle de la responsabilit...Enfin je pense.


Je ne parle pas obligatoirement pour moi.

Je pense mme que le systme francais est meilleur pour mon cas parce que je sais economiser, donc pendant 1 an, je touche les interets sur les impots que je n'ai pas encore donn a l'tat.

En revanche je vois plusieurs avantages : 
 - niveau moral, les gens sont dprim en septembre et novembre quand d'un seul coup on leur enleve plein d'argent. ici tout lee monde s'en fout, c'est juste une charge comme une autre.
 - la mensualisation est base sur les revenus de l'anne prcdente je crois, donc si on a des revenus variables ce n'est pas valable, alors que le prelevement  la source, ca s'adapte en direct a ton revenu.
 - Ca vite de nombreuses fausses declarations de revenus.
 - Dans le cas d'un tranger venu travailler pour une priode courte, il aura quand mme pay ses impots.

pour le debat sur la politique en gnrale de sarko, je ne suis pas sur que ca soit pertinent ici mme, on est senc parl des retraitees et de leurr financement, je vois mal ce que la taxe pro, locale, vient faire dans un financement national...

J'aimerais autant que l'on ne diverge pas trop sur ce poste, quitte a en crer un nouveau. Je n'aimerais pas que ce post disparaisse lui aussi parce que l'on aborde des sujets polmiques.(vitons donc de parler des immigrs, ...)

----------


## Louis Griffont

> ...issu... d'une famille de paysans
> 
> Il est temps...l'tat ne va pas continuer de nous engraisser  vie.


 ::mouarf::  C'est marrant ce discours venant d'une personne dont la famille a comme revenus principaux les aides de l'Etat et de la CE !  ::ccool::

----------


## juvamine

> C'est marrant ce discours venant d'une personne dont la famille a comme revenus principaux les aides de l'Etat et de la CE !


Comme tu m'as dit plus haut..
On ne parle de choses que l'on ne connait pas...
Toute la profession ne vit pas avec les aides de l'UE  ::):

----------


## juvamine

> pour le debat sur la politique en gnrale de sarko, je ne suis pas sur que ca soit pertinent ici mme, on est senc parl des retraitees et de leurr financement, je vois mal ce que la taxe pro, locale, vient faire dans un financement national...
> 
> J'aimerais autant que l'on ne diverge pas trop sur ce poste, quitte a en crer un nouveau. Je n'aimerais pas que ce post disparaisse lui aussi parce que l'on aborde des sujets polmiques.(vitons donc de parler des immigrs, ...)


Dsol. J'arrte l  ::): 
 ::ccool::

----------


## methylene

Bref, pour revenir sur le sujet de base, ne trouvez-vous pas trange que, tout en vivant de plus en plus longtemps, les gens ne veulent pas travailler plus ???

Deuximement, en occident (contrairement au Japon par exemple) les salaires ne peuvent que augmenter (ou stagner au pire). Pourquoi ne serait-on pas pay moins au fur et  mesure que nos performances diminuent ? Au moins les patrons ne seraient pas tents d'embaucher des jeunes (qui sont pays moins cher et ont une plus grande facult d'adaptation)  la place !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Bref, pour revenir sur le sujet de base, ne trouvez-vous pas trange que, tout en vivant de plus en plus longtemps, les gens ne veulent pas travailler plus ???
> 
> Deuximement, en occident (contrairement au Japon par exemple) les salaires ne peuvent que augmenter (ou stagner au pire). Pourquoi ne serait-on pas pay moins au fur et  mesure que nos performances diminuent ? Au moins les patrons ne seraient pas tents d'embaucher des jeunes (qui sont pays moins cher et ont une plus grande facult d'adaptation)  la place !


Tu dis a parce que tu as 26 ans, pas d'enfants, etc... Reviens vers 45/50 ans et tu nous diras ce que tu en penses  ce moment ?
Dans ton quation, tu as oubli la capitalisation de l'exprience.  :;):

----------


## henderson

> Bref, pour revenir sur le sujet de base, ne trouvez-vous pas trange que, tout en vivant de plus en plus longtemps, les gens ne veulent pas travailler plus ???


Make room, make room ! (ou Soylent Green)

----------


## souviron34

> Pour moi c'est carrment pas quitable.
> Par contre, un systme bas sur un pourcentage du salaire (un peu comme celui qu'on utilise maintenant), mais dans lequel on n'a pas les salaires hallucinants qu'on peut voir maintenant, comme par exemple le salaire d'Henri Proglio (et oui, je sais qu'il y a mieux pay).


lol

alors comment fait-on ?

On interdit les hauts salaires ?


Si on fait (et je me suis exprim l-dessus ailleurs), un systme  base de %, alors il faut poser une limite, mais cette limite doit tre haute, pour distinguer entre salaris (mme trs bien pays) et le reste...

A priori, pour Proglio, par exemple, ce n'est pas le salaire qui est en cause (900000 uros), mais la prime...

Tant qu'il est salari, il est soumis (et c'est normal) aux mmes conditions que les autres salaris (congs pays, CSG, retraite, mutuelle, etc etc)...

C'est pour a qu'il serait juste  mon avis que ce soit un % dgressif, mais pas comme aujourdhui un % fixe (ou quasi-fixe  + ou - 7%). 






> Pourquoi ne pas pondr les remises fiscales aux revenus ? 
> Si t'es ais, voir riches, tu as les moyens de te payer tes travaux d'amnagement, donc l'tat n'a pas  te les financer. Par contre, si tu as un salaire moyen, voire faible, h bien, l l'tat doit t'aider.


a je suis entirement d'accord, comme pour les AF..

Que l'Etat finance (et c'est la raison historique) la natalit, soit...

Mais que le couple Proglio (puisqu'on en parlait) touche les allocs familiales au nom de la justice et de l'galit me rvolte profondment.... 

Je pense que l aussi un pourcentage dgressif devrait tre appliqu....






> Tu dis a parce que tu as 26 ans, pas d'enfants, etc... Reviens vers 45/50 ans et tu nous diras ce que tu en penses  ce moment ?
> Dans ton quation, tu as oubli la capitalisation de l'exprience.


Vi, mais pour ma part j'ai toujours considr que c'est la COURBE d'augmentation qui est inverse..

C'est quand tu es jeune (relativement) que tu veux acheter pour ta famille... Une fois que tu es plus ag, tes enfants partent du domicile, et ils ne jouent plus dans la cour... Et tes besoins ont (normalement) d se stabiliser...

J'ai toujours pens qu'une augmentation style logarithmique serait plus approprie que l'augmentation style epxonentielle que nous avons (ou souhaitons).

----------


## juvamine

> lol
> Que l'Etat finance (et c'est la raison historique) la natalit, soit...
> 
> Mais que le couple Proglio (puisqu'on en parlait) touche les allocs familiales au nom de la justice et de l'galit me rvolte profondment....


Moi je suis pas d'accord. "Au nom de la justice et de l'galit" justement. L'tat considre qu'il participe  "l'ducation" (mon terme n'est pas trs appropri) des enfants franais  hauteur de X . Que tu sois fils d'ouvrier ou de grand patron...perso je vois pas la diffrence.

Concernant les retraites, je reste assez d'accord avec toi sur le fond, pour cette valuation logarithmique de la pension.

J'avais personnellement une autre conception qui se rapproche de mon ide sur les AF.
Quelqu'un qui a cotis suffisament, etc etc etc, touche un fixe, le mme pour tout le monde (1000  par exemple). Ceux qui on eut des salaires levs ayant eut l'opportunit de prparer leur retraite pendant leurs annes d'activit.
Encore une fois, l'tat, soucieux de l'intret gnral, considre qu'un retrait a besoin de X  pour vivre. Tant mieux pour ceux qui auront bien gagn leur vie; mais cela, ce n'est pas ses affaires (ils auront assez profit d'eux pendant leurs annes de travail :p)

----------


## ManusDei

> alors comment fait-on ?
> 
> On interdit les hauts salaires ?


Dans la fonction publique, oui. Enfin on ne les interdit pas, mais on les indexe tous.
Pour prendre un chiffre au hasard, admettons que le patron d'une entreprise publique soit pay 25 fois le salaire de base dans cette entreprise.

A chaque fois qu'il veut s'augmenter, il devra augmenter tous les salaris. a marche galement dans l'autre sens.

----------


## juvamine

> Dans la fonction publique, oui. Enfin on ne les interdit pas, mais on les indexe tous.
> Pour prendre un chiffre au hasard, admettons que le patron d'une entreprise publique soit pay 25 fois le salaire de base dans cette entreprise.
> 
> A chaque fois qu'il veut s'augmenter, il devra augmenter tous les salaris. a marche galement dans l'autre sens.


 ::mouarf:: 
C'est vachement intelligent...
C'est a dire qu'un agent de la fonction qui est nul, ne fout rien, etc. on va l'augmenter comme les autres... ::bravo:: 
a va motiver les troupes a.

----------


## ManusDei

J'ai l'impression que chercher la petite bte c'est un sport national ici.

Je parlais uniquement des revalorisations gnrales, au lieu de critiquer directement, tu aurais pu rflchir avant de poster.

----------


## Erwy

> Dans la fonction publique, oui. Enfin on ne les interdit pas, mais on les indexe tous.


La diffrence de salaire entre public et priv ce fait surtout  partir des cadres, + on monte - c'est intressant de rester dans le public .
Tu veux quoi, des cadre sup payer au SMIC ?  C'est dj assez dur de motiver des gens  prendre des responsabilit vu que la moiti du temps il n'y a rien  y gagner  part des emmerdes en plus...  ::roll:: .

----------


## ManusDei

Non, en fait ce que je veux c'est que les grilles de salaires soient toutes calcules en fonction d'un salaire de base (le SMIC par exemple).

Donc supposons qu'un ingnieur gagne 2,5 fois le salaire de base selon la grille des salaires, et qu'un technicien gagne 1,3 fois le salaire de base, et le patron tout en haut 30 fois le salaire de base.

Si le patron veut s'augmenter, au lieu d'augmenter son salaire, il ne peut qu'augmenter le salaire de base, et donc augmente tout le monde.

Je me base sur un constat, les salaires ont augments de manire diffrente en fonction du niveau de l'emploi, et l o le salaire d'un ouvrier a stagn, le salaire des plus riches a augment de 30% sur les 10 dernires annes.

Avec un systme o les salaires sont indexs (sans prendre en compte l'avancement personnel), on ne peut plus augmenter les plus hauts salaires de 30% sans en faire autant avec les bas salaires.

----------


## Louis Griffont

D'aprs X. Bertrand, on va directement vers une augmentation de l'ge lgal de la retraite. C'est la fin des 60 ans.

----------


## ManusDei

C'est bien pourri pour ceux qui ont commenc  16ans.

----------


## souviron34

D'une part, il faut quand mme remettre les choses en place..

La retraite  60 ans est une chose rcente (1982), tablie sous Mitterrand, dont la majorit des lecteurs, ayant travaill sous les 30 Glorieuses, taient (hasard, hasard !!) juste en ge  l'poque..  :;): 

Ce n'est que notre gnration, Louis, et les 2 suivantes, qui ont connu "la retraite  60 ans". 

Celle de nos parents ne l'a connu que quand ils arrivaient  l'ge de la retraite, sinon toute leur vie cela a t la retraite  65 ans...


Et dj en 1982 c'tait une aberration (_j'ai les documents d'poque o mme les reprsentants de la CGT l'admettaient, tout en cherchant un moyen de faire autrement_).

Seulement c'tait dmagogique.. Et comme la politique, c'est devenu de la dmagogie, ben, on l'a fait.. Et maintenant on revient .... Sauf que pour nous la chute est rude, personne n'ayant eu les c.uilles lors des 25 dernires annes de s'attaquer rellement au problme...

----------


## juvamine

Je reste d'avis qu'on avance  rien en ne faisant qu'augmenter l'age de la retraite (mme si je trouve cela invitable  cause de l'volution dmographique).
Je rencontre quelques pointures ce soir pour parler du sujet, j'aurais "peut-tre" deux trois choses  dire l dessus demain...mais j'ai bien peur que a reste sans effet car ils manqueront de courage politique. wait & see.

----------


## juvamine

> Seulement c'tait dmagogique.. Et comme la politique, c'est devenu de la dmagogie, ben, on l'a fait.. Et maintenant on revient .... Sauf que pour nous la chute est rude, personne n'ayant eu les c.uilles lors des 25 dernires annes de s'attaquer rellement au problme...


Tu as malheureusement raison. Et vue la manire dont la rforme dmarre, c'est pas en 2010 qu'on rglera le problme.

----------


## dams78

> Je reste d'avis qu'on avance  rien en ne faisant qu'augmenter l'age de la retraite (mme si je trouve cela invitable  cause de l'volution dmographique).
> Je rencontre quelques pointures ce soir pour parler du sujet, j'aurais "peut-tre" deux trois choses  dire l dessus demain...mais j'ai bien peur que a reste sans effet car ils manqueront de courage politique. wait & see.


Tiens nous au courant de nouvelles ides, parce que honntement je crois que personne n'est surpris de devoir travailler plus tout simplement parce qu'il ne semble pas y avoir d'autre alternative propose (et surtout ralisable).

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tiens nous au courant de nouvelles ides, parce que honntement je crois que personne n'est surpris de devoir travailler plus tout simplement parce qu'il ne semble pas y avoir d'autre alternative propose (et surtout ralisable).


Sans remettre en cause les revenus du capital, tu veux dire ?

----------


## dams78

> Sans remettre en cause les revenus du capital, tu veux dire ?


Tout dpend  quelle chelle, si c'est pour faire ce que j'ai cru entendre :
-Taxer la participation, les assurances vie, etc. Je trouve a totalement dbile. En France ds que tu veux t'en sortir un peu par toi mme : mettre de l'argent de ct, t'acheter ta propre maison, on te met dans la case "A taxer jusqu' la moelle".

----------


## juvamine

Moi je dis qu'avant de rflchir au financement, on devrait rflchir  "combien on veut donner"
- soit on change rien, et dans ce cas, y'aura une augmentation "automatique" des impots et des cotisations
- soit on change la rpartition: arreter de donner quasi 100% du salaire des 6 derniers mois aux fonctionnaires, arreter de donner des pensions de 5000 . Etc. etc. etc. 
Et  ce compte l, on sera cens donner moins...donc la question du financement est pose autrement. Vu comme c'est parti: j'ai l'impression que la question de la rpartition n'est pas pose, et que l'on passe direct au financement : dommage.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Tout dpend  quelle chelle, si c'est pour faire ce que j'ai cru entendre :
> -Taxer la participation, les assurances vie, etc. Je trouve a totalement dbile. En France ds que tu veux t'en sortir un peu par toi mme : mettre de l'argent de ct, t'acheter ta propre maison, on te met dans la case "A taxer jusqu' la moelle".


Je parle des revenus qu'engendre (et c'est pas des petites sommes) les spculations et autres mouvements boursiers, qui ne sont soumis  aucune charge. On soumet les revenus du travail  de lourdes charges, alors que les revenus du capital, eux ne sont pas taxs ! Est-ce normal ?

----------


## juvamine

> Je parle des revenus qu'engendre (et c'est pas des petites sommes) les spculations et autres mouvements boursiers, qui ne sont soumis  aucune charge. On soumet les revenus du travail  de lourdes charges, alors que les revenus du capital, eux ne sont pas taxs ! Est-ce normal ?


 ::whistle:: 
"Merci Fabius....Merci Fabius...Merci Fabius....Merci Fabius...
Quel bonheur de vous avoir eut comme ministre..."
 ::whistle2::

----------


## Invit

> Bref, pour revenir sur le sujet de base, ne trouvez-vous pas trange que, tout en vivant de plus en plus longtemps, les gens ne veulent pas travailler plus ???





> Tu dis a parce que tu as 26 ans, pas d'enfants, etc... Reviens vers 45/50 ans et tu nous diras ce que tu en penses  ce moment ?


C'est mme pire que a. A 50 tu voudras continuer  travailler, et tu pourras pas parce que tu seras mis au placard. Trop vieux.

Le gouvernement parle de trois pistes : 
- allongement de la dure de cotisation
- recul de l'ge du dpart
- recul de l'ge du dpart effectif (i.e. viter ce dont je parle au dessus sur l'emploi des + de 55 ans).

Ils parlent d'tudier les trois pistes en parallle. Avant d'en arriver l, j'aimerai tre sr que si on se concentre uniquement sur la troisime, les deux premires sont encore ncessaires.
Et ils auraient pu rajouter un quatrime point, la baisse globale du chmage.

----------


## souviron34

> Je parle des revenus qu'engendre (et c'est pas des petites sommes) les spculations et autres mouvements boursiers, qui ne sont soumis  aucune charge. On soumet les revenus du travail  de lourdes charges, alors que *les revenus du capital, eux ne sont pas taxs ! Est-ce normal ?*


non  :;):  :;): 

et c'est une raison pour laquelle j'ai une dent longue comme mon bras - et jusqu'au coeur - contre LO, LCR, et consorts (comme le NPA).. 

La Taxe Tobin, qui pourtant ne concernait que 0.1 % des mouvements financiers, n'a pas t vote au Parlement Europen  cause de leur refus... (_voir plus bas_)

Alors, qu'ils arrtent de nous faire iech avec "Le Grand Capital" et toutes ses fautes...  ::roll::  

Quand ils pouvaient, ils ne l'ont pas fait

apres le vote sur la taxe tobin, merci aux deputes lo et lcr (Lib)

tobin: le faux pas des rouges (Nouvel Obs)

www.alter-actif.com/taxe_tobin

----------


## juvamine

hm
Sarkozy a remis une taxe sur les stock option (11 % de mmoire), qu'avait enlev Fabius sous Jospin.
et y'en a surement d'autres qui existe sur les revenus du capital mais j'ai pas en tte l tout de suite...

Je ferai un topo un peu plus complet ce soir pour faire un compte rendu de ma runion d'hier soir (pas super constructive mais dans laquelle j'ai pu apprendre deux trois choses quand mme)

[Edit] 
L'age de la retraite sera bel et bien repouss, la majorit  l'air d'accord l dessus,  moins de changements lors des dbats  l'assemble.

Je rencontre demain aprs midi Arnaud Robinet, Prsident de la commission nationale d'information sur les retraites...Je pourrait peut tre encore donner des nouvelles[/Edit]

----------


## Invit

> L'age de la retraite sera bel et bien repouss,* la majorit  l'air d'accord l dessus*,  moins de changements lors des dbats  l'assemble.


Et on nous parle de concertations avec les syndicats  ::mouarf:: 

Je n'arrive toujours pas  comprendre la classe politique franaise (j'inclus les syndicats dans cette classe politique !) : Quand l'un dit blanc, l'autre doit obligatoirement dire noir et vice-versa.

Dans le dbat sur les retraites, je doute que le gouvernement ait cout les syndicats. De toute faon, personne ne veut ngocier en France.

Le gouvernement dit qu'il va faire passer sa rforme et les syndicats disent qu'ils iront dans la rue pour dire qu'ils ne sont pas contents. Rsultat : on va attendre de voir le nombre de personnes dans la rue. Si on dpasse un certain nombre, on va retirer la proposition de loi sur les retraites et on va recommencer, et ainsi de suite. Cela fait 20 ans que a dure sur les retraites.

Quand la classe politique aura compris que chacun doit faire des concessions pour arriver  un consensus gnral, la France ira srement mieux et les franais retrouveront peut-tre le got des urnes et du syndicalisme.

----------


## juvamine

l'opposition (politique cette fois) n'est pas d'accord sur le sujet
Les puriste sont contre (parce que les 60 ans c'est un dogme idologique), les strauskaniens disent que rester  60 ans n'est pas raliste.
Tous les syndicats ne sont pas contre.
Malgr ce qui se dit, si la pnibilit est prise en compte correctement, chrque pliera sur les 60 ans.


Et aussi,  quoi servirai une majorit, si elle n'applique pas la politique sur laquelle elle a t lue...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> "Merci Fabius....Merci Fabius...Merci Fabius....Merci Fabius...
> Quel bonheur de vous avoir eut comme ministre..."


L, on voit que tu es engag en politique, dans les rangs de l'UMP.

C'est ce qui m'nerve le plus chez vous, les politiques. Tout ce qui arrive, et tous les problmes sont dus uniquement aux dcisions prises 20/30 ans plus tt par un adversaire alors au pouvoir. Et cette dnonciation, suffit videmment  expliquer pourquoi, il n'a rien t fait pendant les 10/20 annes qui ont suivies alors que le pouvoir avait justement chang de camp !

L'explication est toujours : "C'est pas nous, c'est eux qui ont fait a !" Bien videmment la dfense est de 2 ordres possibles : 1) Si on a fait a  l'poque, c'est parce que ILS avaient fait ceci avant - ou 2) Et depuis vous avez eu X annes de pouvoir et vous n'avez rien chang.

Bref, on se croirait dans une cour de maternelle ! C'est pas moi, c'est lui !  ::roll::  Et aprs, tous ces beaux messieurs viennent s'tonner que le taux d'abstention ne cesse d'augmenter !  ::?:  

Si on prend le cas des retraites. Tout les camps disent la mme chose. Si on est dans la m***e, c'est qu'aucune dcision n'a t prise depuis 30 ans. Et bien entendu, chacun de citer l'autre camp comme tant responsable. Mais si on regarde les 30 dernires annes, les 2 camps ont t au pouvoir, non ? Et, si, au lieu de passer leurs temps  dfaire ce qui est fait par l'autre, ils se mettaient tous autour d'une table proposaient des solutions et les soumettaient au jugement des franais ? Ha, oui, mais, faudrait-il encore tre en dmocratie !  ::aie::

----------


## juvamine

Mdr
Mon intervention tait ponctue d'ironie.

Ceci dit, ceux qui critiquent (les socialistes) le fait que les revenus du capital ne sont pas assez tax aujojurd'hui, les ont supprim il y a 10 ans. 
Sarkozy (que certains dcrivent comme libral...bien que ce ne soit pas mon avis) a retax ces revenus...

Je suis trs loin de soutenir la droite (celle qui est et a t au pouvoir) sur beaucoup de rformes....

Pour ta dernire remarque (celle des espces de referendum), je suis formellement contre les "votes populaires" ou les referendum.
NOUS (le peuple) avons lu des reprsentants pour grer ce genre de choses.
Une rforme comme les retraites a beaucoup trop de variables (dmographie, conomie, solidarit, justice, quit...) pour qu'un citoyen ait un point de vue objectif...

----------


## dams78

> Je parle des revenus qu'engendre (et c'est pas des petites sommes) les spculations et autres mouvements boursiers, qui ne sont soumis  aucune charge. On soumet les revenus du travail  de lourdes charges, alors que les revenus du capital, eux ne sont pas taxs ! Est-ce normal ?


Depuis "la crise" ya pas eu une lois de pass justement pour taxer ces transitions?




> Et on nous parle de concertations avec les syndicats 
> 
> Je n'arrive toujours pas  comprendre la classe politique franaise (j'inclus les syndicats dans cette classe politique !) : Quand l'un dit blanc, l'autre doit obligatoirement dire noir et vice-versa.
> 
> Dans le dbat sur les retraites, je doute que le gouvernement ait cout les syndicats. De toute faon, personne ne veut ngocier en France.
> 
> Le gouvernement dit qu'il va faire passer sa rforme et les syndicats disent qu'ils iront dans la rue pour dire qu'ils ne sont pas contents. Rsultat : on va attendre de voir le nombre de personnes dans la rue. Si on dpasse un certain nombre, on va retirer la proposition de loi sur les retraites et on va recommencer, et ainsi de suite. Cela fait 20 ans que a dure sur les retraites.
> 
> Quand la classe politique aura compris que chacun doit faire des concessions pour arriver  un consensus gnral, la France ira srement mieux et les franais retrouveront peut-tre le got des urnes et du syndicalisme.


Vla les syndicats Franais aussi...
Ds qu'on essaye de faire bouger les choses, bien que tout le monde est conscient qu'il va falloir faire des concessions tu les retrouves dans la rue  gueuler toujours les mmes slogans : patrons escrocs et dpouillons les riches.
Je sais pas pour vous mais je me sens pas du tout reprsent en France entant qu'employ, et a c'est bien dommage.




> Si on prend le cas des retraites. Tout les camps disent la mme chose. Si on est dans la m***e, c'est qu'aucune dcision n'a t prise depuis 30 ans. Et bien entendu, chacun de citer l'autre camp comme tant responsable. Mais si on regarde les 30 dernires annes, les 2 camps ont t au pouvoir, non ? Et, si, au lieu de passer leurs temps  dfaire ce qui est fait par l'autre, ils se mettaient tous autour d'une table proposaient des solutions et les soumettaient au jugement des franais ? Ha, oui, mais, faudrait-il encore tre en dmocratie !


Je suis d'accord, sauf que la majorit a t lue.
Par contre pour proposer aux Franais, a serait bien, parce que voila comment a va se passer : demains les fonctionnaires font grves parce que eux la crise de l'emploi ils ne connaissent pas, donc ils vont continuer  jouir de leurs privilges durement acquis. Et toi et moi on va aller bosser et cotiser jusqu' 63, 65 ans. Mais bon c'est a l'galit...

----------


## Quatre_Couleurs

> Mdr
> NOUS (le peuple) avons lu des reprsentants pour grer ce genre de choses.


Genre trait de Lisbonne?  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> demains les fonctionnaires font grves parce que eux la crise de l'emploi ils ne connaissent pas, donc ils vont continuer  jouir de leurs privilges durement acquis. Et toi et moi on va aller bosser et cotiser jusqu' 63, 65 ans. Mais bon c'est a l'galit...


Tu sais, fonctionnaire c'est pas une caste dans laquelle on tombe par le hasard de la naissance ou autre. C'est accessible  tout le monde, donc si leurs "privilges" te font envie, n'hsite pas. On peux mme tre dveloppeur dans la fonction publique.

----------


## Erwy

> Et toi et moi on va aller bosser et cotiser jusqu' 63, 65 ans. Mais bon c'est a l'galit...


H le comique, avec 40 annes d'annuitit et les tudes la plupart des dveloppeurs du public sont dj  oblig de travailler  jusqu' 65 ans, quand on les y autorise  ::roll:: .
Ce que tu as l'air d'ignorer c'est que normalement tu ne prends pas ta retraite  60 ans dans la fonctions publique, on te l'impose.Si tu n'as pas ton quota d'annuitit tu dois demander une drogation pour pouvoir travailler jusqu' 65 ans.
Si les dispositions ne changent pas, et  le sujet n'est pas abord alors que le problme se pose dj, et que les cotisations sont rallong en dure, il sera impossible pour une bonne part des cadres fonctionnaires d'accder  une retraite  taux plein.

----------


## dams78

> Tu sais, fonctionnaire c'est pas une caste dans laquelle on tombe par le hasard de la naissance ou autre. C'est accessible  tout le monde, donc si leurs "privilges" te font envie, n'hsite pas. On peux mme tre dveloppeur dans la fonction publique.


J'ai pas dit que je les enviaient (d'ailleurs  les entendre a a l'aire tellement pnible comme situation) mais plutt que j'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi une majorit devrait "se serrer la ceinture" et d'autre non (ou moins). Alors dsol je suis peut tre con mais moi je suis pour une vrai galit autant au niveau du temps de travail que du calcul de la retraite. Pour moi c'est dj a qu'on aurai du rformer.




> H le comique, avec 40 annes d'annuitit et les tudes la plupart des dveloppeurs du public sont dj  oblig de travailler  jusqu' 65 ans, quand on les y autorise .
> Ce que tu as l'air d'ignorer c'est que normalement tu ne prends pas ta retraite  60 ans dans la fonctions publique, on te l'impose.Si tu n'as pas ton quota d'annuitit tu dois demander une drogation pour pouvoir travailler jusqu' 65 ans.
> Si les dispositions ne changent pas, et  le sujet n'est pas abord alors que le problme se pose dj, et que les cotisations sont rallong en dure, il sera impossible pour une bonne part des cadres fonctionnaires d'accder  une retraite  taux plein.


Ah c'est pour a qu'ils sont en grve demain, pour pouvoir travailler plus longtemps, j'avais pas compris a comme a, merci de tes claircissements.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'ai pas dit que je les enviaient (d'ailleurs  les entendre a a l'aire tellement pnible comme situation) mais plutt que j'ai du mal  comprendre pourquoi une majorit devrait "se serrer la ceinture" et d'autre non (ou moins). Alors dsol je suis peut tre con mais moi je suis pour une vrai galit autant au niveau du temps de travail que du calcul de la retraite. Pour moi c'est dj a qu'on aurai du rformer.


+1 Entirement d'accord. Dj remettons tout le monde sur un pied d'galit, aprs on pourra discuter !




> Ah c'est pour a qu'ils sont en grve demain, pour pouvoir travailler plus longtemps, j'avais pas compris a comme a, merci de tes claircissements.


 ::mouarf::

----------


## Erwy

> Ah c'est pour a qu'ils sont en grve demain, pour pouvoir travailler plus longtemps, j'avais pas compris a comme a, merci de tes claircissements.


Et ceux du priv qui seront en grve c'est des frustrs n'ayant pas pu rentrer dans la fonction publique ?
Tu crois pouvoir camoufler ce qu'on peut , au mieux, appeler de "navrantes imprcisions" en changeant de sujet ?
Je suis fonctionnaires et je vais devoir travailler autant de temps que toi pour avoir ma retraite, si j'en ai une et si on ne me vire pas parce qu'on aura dcid de supprimer mon poste (ce qui est de - en - inenvisageable et qui se profile fortement dans les 20 prochaines annnes, bien avant que j'ai l'espoir d'tre en retraite)... alors si tu veux pleurnicher sur ton sort libre  toi, mais vite de cracher sur ceux dont tu ne connais visiblement rien.

----------


## dams78

> Et ceux du priv qui seront en grve c'est des frustrs n'ayant pas pu rentrer dans la fonction publique ?
> Tu crois pouvoir camoufler ce qu'on peut , au mieux, appeler de "navrantes imprcisions" en changeant de sujet ?
> Je suis fonctionnaires et je vais devoir travailler autant de temps que toi pour avoir ma retraite, si j'en ai une et si on ne me vire pas parce qu'on aura dcid de supprimer mon poste (ce qui est de - en - inenvisageable et qui se profile fortement dans les 20 prochaines annnes, bien avant que j'ai l'espoir d'tre en retraite)... alors si tu veux pleurnicher sur ton sort libre  toi, mais vite de cracher sur ceux dont tu ne connais visiblement rien.


Je pleurniche pas sur mon sort, d'ailleurs tu sais je ne demande rien  personne. T'as du remarqu mon age et tu sais je ne me fais pas d'illusion sur ma retraite, c'est pourquoi vu la situation je prfre imaginer le pire des scnario et essayer de me faire une retraite par capitalisation.
En revanche si ya une chose sur laquelle j'aimerai qu'on fasse quelque chose c'est soit qu'on continue comme a, mais que les caisses de retraites du publique et du priv soit spares, soit que tout le monde soit log  la mme enseigne.

--
Au passage j'en profite quand mme pour te signaler (pour ma dfense) que tu es bien le premier fonctionnaire que je rencontre qui me dit qu'il va travailler autant que moi, alors sur ce point on est effectivement d'accord : je ne connais pas sur le bout des doigts le sujet (d'un autre ct ce n'est pas mon mtier), donc je t'aurai bien remercier pour tes renseignements mais cela n'avait pas l'aire trs amical mais bon...

----------


## Erwy

> En revanche si ya une chose sur laquelle j'aimerai qu'on fasse quelque chose c'est soit qu'on continue comme a, mais que les caisses de retraites du publique et du priv soit spares, soit que tout le monde soit log  la mme enseigne.


1) C'est dj  moiti  le cas , il n'y a pas vraiment de caisse de retraite des fonctionnaires, c'est une ligne budgtaire, par contre leur cotisation sont revers au pot communs
2)Cela aurait t un sacr problme pour le priv puisque ce sont les fonctionnaires qui n'tait pas dficitaire _jusqu'ici_.Pour caricaturer ce sont les fonctionnaires qui ont pay les retraites du priv...

Si je ne me trompe pas ce phnomne est dut au fait que l'accroissement important du nombre de fonctionnaire remonte au mileu des  annes 70.
Donc du milieu des annes 70  notre poque, il y a eu beaucoup plus de fonctionnaires  travailler que de fonctionnaires en retraite(et c'tait de + petites retraites, moins de cadre),ce qui est par contre est train de changer (je crois...).Les cotisations de fonctionnaires taient donc "excdentaire" jusqu' rcemment.
Donc jusqu' rcemment le priv n'a pas payer les retraites du public .




> Au passage j'en profite quand mme pour te signaler (pour ma dfense) que tu es bien le premier fonctionnaire que je rencontre qui me dit qu'il va travailler autant que moi, alors sur ce point on est effectivement d'accord : je ne connais pas sur le bout des doigts le sujet (d'un autre ct ce n'est pas mon mtier), donc je t'aurai bien remercier pour tes renseignements mais cela n'avait pas l'aire trs amical mais bon...


Non ce n'tait pas amical, en rgle gnral j'essaye d'tre neutre mais relis toi




> demains les fonctionnaires font grves parce que eux la crise de l'emploi ils ne connaissent pas, donc ils vont continuer  jouir de leurs privilges durement acquis. Et toi et moi on va aller bosser et cotiser jusqu' 63, 65 ans. Mais bon c'est a l'galit...


Tu n'es pas vraiment amical non plus.Il y a une limite  mon "endurance" (et elle est plus que mis  mal ces derniers temps)  et pour ta malchance tu as t la goutte d'eau, rien de personnel.
Comme la plupart des fonctionnaires de ma gnration (rentr dans la fonction publique aprs 2000, au moment de la rforme des retraites) les problmatiques sont  peu prs les mme que le priv , avec la perte de la scurit de l'emploi qui se profile de + en +

Et pour infos, je ne fais pas grve ....

----------


## juvamine

En effet la dure de cotisation des fonctionnaires a t aligne sur celle du priv (ouf) il y a quelques annes (2003 avec la rforme fillon je crois)
Cependant, la retraite est toujours calcule sur les 6 derniers mois de salaires, et nous connaissons tous, les drives que cela entraine.

Visiblement, pas mal sont d'accord pour que nous remettions tout le monde au mme niveau.
Remettre tout le monde au mme niveau c'est:
- Les pensions calcules sur l'ensemble de la carrire (et pas sur une promotion chapeau de dernire minute), et de la mme faon
- Une complmentaire pour tout le monde (fonction publique d'tat, car je crois que cela existe dj en fonction publique territoriale)
- La fin des retraites au bout de 15 ans de service
- des cotisations quivalentes pour tout le monde...

Un autre gros poste: les rgimes spciaux...Faut y aller au rabot, et redfinir la pnibilit (les rgimes spciaux taient un peu l pour a) avec des critres raisonnable
mais je pense pas que Saint Dicat soit d'accord avec tout a...

----------


## Louis Griffont

D'abord, le mot fonctionnaire est assez inappropri, car tous les fonctionnaires ne sont pas logs  la mme enseigne. Ensuite, certains ne sont pas des fonctionnaires au sens propre, mais des assimils (la scu par exemple).

Il est donc quasiment impossible de parler des "avantages des fonctionnaires" puisque ces avantages sont aussi divers et varis que le type de fonctionnaires.

Pour revenir au sujet des retraites, ce qui est dommage dans le plan du gouvernement, c'est qu'en aucun cas, on ne parle d'galit de traitement. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut mettre le public au niveau du priv, ni l'inverse d'ailleurs. Toutefois, il serait bon de raliser des amnagements progressifs afin que tous les franais soient mis,  terme, sur un pied d'galit vis  vis de la retraite, ce qui est trs loin d'tre le cas.

----------


## Erwy

> Remettre tout le monde au mme niveau c'est:
> - Les pensions calcules sur l'ensemble de la carrire (et pas sur une promotion chapeau de dernire minute), et de la mme faon


Je ne peux parler que pour les fonctionnaires "jeunes" que je connais mais on est  peu prs tous d'accord la dessus .
Par contre hors de question que ce soit les 25 meilleures annes *sans primes* et vu comment se sont pass les dernires rformes censes "amliorer" les choses (promoton au mrit,mutation facilit...) o ils ont russi  tourner ces "amliorations" d'une telle faon que le systme est encore plus fig qu'avant (et je ne croyais pas a possible  l'poque  ::?: ), on est assez sceptique sur le sujet.

----------


## ManusDei

> - La fin des retraites au bout de 15 ans de service


a sert  rien d'avoir une retraite si c'est pour la toucher un temps dfini.

Pour moi la retraite, c'est la socit qui estime que tu as suffisamment uvr pour elle (enfin l cotis pour ceux qui taient  la retraite pendant que tu bossais), et que donc tu peux finir ta vie tranquillement. Donc je vois pas pourquoi on couperait la retraite au bout d'un moment.

Sinon, on doit reverser aux hritiers ce qu'il reste de la retraite, voire reverser les prlvements pour ceux qui sont morts avant de toucher leur retraite (au conjoint, aux parents, etc...).

----------


## Tofalu

> a sert  rien d'avoir une retraite si c'est pour la toucher un temps dfini.
> 
> Pour moi la retraite, c'est la socit qui estime que tu as suffisamment uvr pour elle (enfin l cotis pour ceux qui taient  la retraite pendant que tu bossais), et que donc tu peux finir ta vie tranquillement. Donc je vois pas pourquoi on couperait la retraite au bout d'un moment.
> 
> Sinon, on doit reverser aux hritiers ce qu'il reste de la retraite, voire reverser les prlvements pour ceux qui sont morts avant de toucher leur retraite (au conjoint, aux parents, etc...).


A mon avis, tu as mal compris.

C'tait  mon avis dans le sens :

Stop aux personnes privilgies qui ont la possibilit de prendre leur retraite aprs 15 ans de services.

----------


## Erwy

Non, il parle des cas ou au bout de quinze d'activit tu as droit de toucher une retraite (trs minor quand mme).
Enfin, c'est comme a que je l'ai compris

----------


## dams78

> Je ne dis pas qu'il faut mettre le public au niveau du priv, ni l'inverse d'ailleurs. Toutefois, il serait bon de raliser des amnagements progressifs afin que tous les franais soient mis,  terme, sur un pied d'galit vis  vis de la retraite, ce qui est trs loin d'tre le cas.


Ds l'instant o c'est le mme financement (mme caisse donc), je trouve qu'au contraire on devrait tout aligner.
Je peux comprendre qu'on parle de pnibilit de certains (tous  ::):  ) mtiers mais je vois pas en quoi le fait d'tre fonctionnaire ou cheminaux amne  tre trait diffremment, surtout qu'au final c'est les contribuables qui payent, a serait des fonds privs cela n'aurai pas les mme consquences.
Et ce qui m'amne  penser a c'est qu' chaque rforme et vous allez voire que cela va encore se passer de la mme manire, si on touche aux rgimes spciaux : hop un petit coup de blocage (habitant dans la rgion parisienne je sais de quoi je parle) et du coup on revient en arrire c'est  dire qu'on applique la rforme essentiellement pour le priv.

Un petit coup de Google actualit avec le mot SNCF par exemple :



> Les salaris de la SNCF ne sont pas concerns par la rforme des retraites avant longtemps. C'est ce qu'avance le quotidien les Echos dans son dition de ...


Elle est o l'galit l?

----------


## Louis Griffont

Tu as raison, et ce n'est que la SNCF, ne pas regarder l'EDF, ou l'arme, surtout pas !  :8-):

----------


## dams78

> Tu as raison, et ce n'est que la SNCF, ne pas regarder l'EDF, ou l'arme, surtout pas !


Oh si on peut regarder, j'ai dans ma famille un ancien fonctionnaire EDF qui est parti en pr retraire avant 55 ans, et ceci il y a quelques annes.

Je dois t'avouer en revanche que l'arme me choque moins, c'est quand mme un mtier o tu risques ta vie, si tu es sur le terrain tu te pourries bien le dos. Et puis surtout il faut recruter. 
Mais bon a va dans le mme sens, c'est aujourd'hui  tout le monde, je pense, de faire des efforts (concession).

----------


## Louis Griffont

Pour ce qui est de l'arme, ce qui me choque, c'est qu'aprs un certain nombres d'annes de service, ayant droit de prendre leur retraite militaire, ils aient le droit de reprendre un travail (souvent dans la fonction publique), et de cumuler le salaire et la retraite !  ::aie::

----------


## Lyche

La "retraite" de militaire c'est 700 par mois pour 15ans d'anciennet.. c'est pas ce qui fait vivre un homme.. par contre, c'est  vie.

Et franchement, faut aller au GIGN, 10 de travail, retraite paye grassement par l'tat.. Par contre tu as de trs forte chance de mourir au bout de 2ans de service  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> Pour ce qui est de l'arme, ce qui me choque, c'est qu'aprs un certain nombres d'annes de service, ayant droit de prendre leur retraite militaire, ils aient le droit de reprendre un travail (souvent dans la fonction publique), et de cumuler le salaire et la retraite !


Je crois que leur retraite de militaire n'est pas suffisante pour vivre, c'est vrai que a serai plus logique d'augmenter les soldes pendant qu'ils sont militaires et ensuite de les laisser continuer  travailler dans le civil. Enfin je pense.

----------


## ManusDei

Pour les militaires, c'est 27,5 annes de service pour avoir une retraite  taux plein.

Pour le reste de la discussion sur les militaires, je sais pas.

----------


## juvamine

Je parle d'un fonctionnaire, qui part aprs 15 ans de service, et qui a une retraite  un taux de 40 %
Cette personne a gagn 25 ans de cotisation, et on la paye...

(dans le priv, le taux n'est plus que de 10 % il me semble)

----------


## unknow0

le must des retraite c'est quand mme les ministre/snateur/..
toute les retraite de chaque manda se cumule ..
ils sont aussi tellement douer qu'ils peuvent faire plusieurs travaux a temps plein en mme temps ..

alors je veux bien remettre tous le monde sur un pied d'galit mais il faut voirs qu'il y a des rgimes encore plus spciaux.

de plus pour la sncf ils cotise plus (en %age) qu'un ouvrier du btiment par exemples les heure les dimanches et ftes ne sont presque pas majorer aussi ..

donc c'est bien les rgime spciaux mais il faut voir qu'il n'y a pas que des avantages aussi ..

----------


## Invit

> Je parle d'un fonctionnaire, qui part aprs 15 ans de service, et qui a une retraite  un taux de 40 %
> Cette personne a gagn 25 ans de cotisation, et on la paye...


Voyons un calcul  la louche : en commenant  bosser  25 ans, a fait qu'on part  40. Mettons qu'au bout de 15 ans de carrire ce fonctionnaire touche 3000 bruts (je pense que je tape haut). Donc 2250 nets,  40% a fait une retraite de 900. Pour le restant de tes jours. A 40 ans, en gnral ton prt n'est pas rembours, et tu as encore des enfants  charge.
Vous pensez que beaucoup de gens ont ce genre d'ambition ?

----------


## juvamine

> Voyons un calcul  la louche : en commenant  bosser  25 ans, a fait qu'on part  40. Mettons qu'au bout de 15 ans de carrire ce fonctionnaire touche 3000 bruts (je pense que je tape haut). Donc 2250 nets,  40% a fait une retraite de 900. Pour le restant de tes jours. A 40 ans, en gnral ton prt n'est pas rembours, et tu as encore des enfants  charge.
> Vous pensez que beaucoup de gens ont ce genre d'ambition ?


il y en a...
il est aberrant d'autoriser ce genre de chose....

et un brut a 3000  pour un fonctionnaire a ne fait par 2250 nets, mais plutt 2700 net...( moins que a aussi a ait chang)

----------


## juvamine

> le must des retraite c'est quand mme les ministre/snateur/..
> toute les retraite de chaque manda se cumule ..
> ils sont aussi tellement douer qu'ils peuvent faire plusieurs travaux a temps plein en mme temps ..
> 
> alors je veux bien remettre tous le monde sur un pied d'galit mais il faut voirs qu'il y a des rgimes encore plus spciaux.
> 
> de plus pour la sncf ils cotise plus (en %age) qu'un ouvrier du btiment par exemples les heure les dimanches et ftes ne sont presque pas majorer aussi ..
> 
> donc c'est bien les rgime spciaux mais il faut voir qu'il n'y a pas que des avantages aussi ..


Je suis compltement d'accord sur le principe, mme si la somme est ridicule (j'esserai de retrouver les chiffres). Sur le 32 milliards de dficit actuel du systme de retraite, ce n'est pas les lus qui tirent la palme  ::aie:: 
Il faut le faire, au moins pour montrer l'exemple

----------


## dams78

> Voyons un calcul  la louche : en commenant  bosser  25 ans, a fait qu'on part  40. Mettons qu'au bout de 15 ans de carrire ce fonctionnaire touche 3000 bruts (je pense que je tape haut). Donc 2250 nets,  40% a fait une retraite de 900. Pour le restant de tes jours. A 40 ans, en gnral ton prt n'est pas rembours, et tu as encore des enfants  charge.
> Vous pensez que beaucoup de gens ont ce genre d'ambition ?


J'en ai connue une qui l'avait fait pour lever ces enfants. Et  ct je crois que maintenant ils peuvent cumuler un emploi (a revient  ce qu'on disait sur les militaire).

+1 pour les lus, mais d'ailleurs  l'assembl nationale ils avaient pas dit qu'ils allaient faire "un effort"?

----------


## unknow0

> +1 pour les lus, mais d'ailleurs  l'assembl nationale ils avaient pas dit qu'ils allaient faire "un effort"?


ils se sont moins augmenter que prevu?  ::aie::

----------


## brassweb

Bonjour,
Voici une prsentation vido des trois axes suivis par le gouvernement pour rduire le dficit des dpenses publiques:
[video=youtube;bxJM3qmZNZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxJM3qmZNZE"]YouTube- Pourquoi ne pas imiter Sarah Ferguson?[/url][url="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bxJM3qmZNZE[/video]

----------


## souviron34

> Comme la plupart des fonctionnaires de ma gnration (rentr dans la fonction publique aprs 2000, au moment de la rforme des retraites) les problmatiques sont  peu prs les mme que le priv , *avec la perte de la scurit de l'emploi qui se profile de + en +*


Si tu parles de la "contractualisation" ou "annualisation" ou quivalent, c'est un point de vue trs franais de considrer que c'est une "perte de scurit d'emploi" et que c'est mauvais...

Que ce soit ma soeur (_prof dans un IUT en France, qui vient de prendre sa retraite cette anne_) et qui, syndicaliste et militante politique, a milit sur ces mots d'ordre pendant les 25 premires annes de carrire, pour avoir les 15 dernires annes un prof mal embouch faisant des procs  la Direction  tire-larigot, et tant nul en enseignement et qu'on ne pouvait pas virer,  son grand dsespoir (_il a par consquent bousill 15 gnrations d'lves minimum_), ou les mtorologues et personnels de la mto canadienne (_fonctionnaires fdraux_) avec qui j'ai travaill, et dont le "contrat" annuel tait renouvel par accord tacite (_comme un bail_), depuis 27 ans, et qui taient totalement satisfaits de leur statut, qui n'avait en rienc chang pour les bons, seulement pour les mauvais qu'on pouvait virer, tous ceux qui sont soit frustrs de l'inamovibilit des fonctionnaires (mauvais) en France ou satisfaits de leur statut de fonctionnaires  contrat renouvelable annuellement ne pensent pas du tout que c'est une "perte de scurit d'emploi"... Uniquement pour les mauvais..

Par contre, pour les bons, tu peux choisir de partir sans pour autant avoir le spectre de "_Arff. Tu te rends compte ? il a dmissionn de la focntion publique_" (et du coup il a perdu tous les avantages (voir la retraite calcule sur les 6 derniers mois))...







> D'abord, le mot fonctionnaire est assez inappropri, car tous les fonctionnaires ne sont pas logs  la mme enseigne. Ensuite, certains ne sont pas des fonctionnaires au sens propre, mais des assimils (la scu par exemple).
> 
> Il est donc quasiment impossible de parler des "avantages des fonctionnaires" puisque ces avantages sont aussi divers et varis que le type de fonctionnaires.


 ::ccool:: 






> Pour revenir au sujet des retraites, ce qui est dommage dans le plan du gouvernement, c'est qu'en aucun cas, on ne parle d'galit de traitement. Je ne dis pas qu'il faut mettre le public au niveau du priv, ni l'inverse d'ailleurs. Toutefois, il serait bon de raliser des amnagements progressifs afin que tous les franais soient mis,  terme, sur un pied d'galit vis  vis de la retraite, ce qui est trs loin d'tre le cas.


+1000






> Je ne peux parler que pour les fonctionnaires "jeunes" que je connais mais on est  peu prs tous d'accord la dessus .
> Par contre hors de question que ce soit les 25 meilleures annes *sans primes* et vu comment se sont pass les dernires rformes censes "amliorer" les choses (promoton au mrit,mutation facilit...) o ils ont russi  tourner ces "amliorations" d'une telle faon que le systme est encore plus fig qu'avant (et je ne croyais pas a possible  l'poque ), on est assez sceptique sur le sujet.


Mdrrr..

Alors l tu tombes dans le parfait panneau  ::D: 

Que crois-tu qu'il se passe, dans le priv ??

C'est simple : il n'y a PAS de primes....


Je me souviens (_c'tait il y a un certain temps..en 88_).. Je demande (_ou plutt on me propose_) un poste (haut plac) dans un organisme dpendant du CNRS . Comme je venais du priv, je passe toutes les entrevues, et la dernire avec le Directeur Financier, qui me demande les lments pour faire ce qu'ils appellent un "reconstituion de carrire"..

Le poste tait affich  12 000 F/mois, j'en gagnais (dans le priv) 15 000. OK. 

Quand il voit  ma feuille de paie et de dclaration annuelle (_15 000 * 12 = 180 000_), le Directeur me dit "_c'est tout ?_" .. Je lui rpond "_Ben oui.. Vous voudriez quoi en plus ?_".. Et l, la rponse qui m'tale.... "_Ah !! Ah bien chez nous pour ces postes-l on a 6 mois de prime_"..  :8O: 

Alors je lui avais rpondu .. "_Ben dans le priv ya pas de primes.. Mais vous, vous devriez mettre le salaire  18 000... C'est quand mme diffrent de se poser la question pour un boulot en diminuant de 20% de salaire, ou bien pour un boulot qui augmente de 20% le salaire"_..

Et en plus de ne l'apprendre qu'aprs 1 mois 1/2 d'entrevues, o tu franchis toutes les tapes, mais pendant lequel tu te poses toujours la question...


Alors pourrais-tu justifier pourquoi les pv salaris du public se verraient calculer leur retraite en comptant des primes que les salaris du priv ne peuvent pas soustraire, puisqu'ils n'en ont pas ???


PS: d'ailleurs, si je ne m'abuse, les primes ne sont pas imposables, si ?

----------


## pmithrandir

J'aime bien le systme d'accord tacite... j'imaginerais trs bien aussi une procdure de licenciement difficile, mais possible(avec des dlais plus long et un recasage dans un autre poste obligatoire par exemple avant de pouvoir licencier un fonctionnaire)

Pour les primes, dj, dans le priv il y a aussi des primes. Ca fait  partie de la ngociation salariale : je demande 25, tu me dit 24, je te dis : on, on fais 24 + 2 de primes en fonction d'une grille. Ca motive l'un et l'autre et le patron valorise ta motivation.

Le problme des fonctionnaires, c'est que lorsque les salaires du priv augmentait, l'tat s'est dit, nous on va pas augmenter(irrmdiable et galitaire, mme pour les nuls) on va donner des primes...

Celles ci sont bien sur imposable, mais on ne touche pas de retraite dessus.

----------


## Erwy

> Si tu parles de la "contractualisation" ou "annualisation" ou quivalent, c'est un point de vue trs franais de considrer que c'est une "perte de scurit d'emploi" et que c'est mauvais...
> Alors l tu tombes dans le parfait panneau


Je crois que tu ne sais vraiment pas ce dont tu parles; l n'est absolument pas la question  ::roll:: 
Et si tu crois que dans le public en France la diffrence se fait sur tes notations  ::mouarf::  dire que tu te crois "raliste"...  ::roll:: 



> C'est simple : il n'y a PAS de primes....
> [..]
> PS: d'ailleurs, si je ne m'abuse, les primes ne sont pas imposables, si ?


Ha donc les ptes que j'ai dans le priv me mentent quand ils me parlent de leurs primes ?
Mon pauvre t'es compltement  ct de la plaque ou alors soit tu ne sais pas lire une feuille de salaire, soit tu as pass trop de temps en dehors de la france pour savoir ce qu'est une prime dans le langage salariale  ::roll:: 
Comme le prouve le fait que tu puisse croire que c'est non imposable... ::roll:: 
Tu confonds avec le fait que certaines , public ou priv, sont exempte de cotisations pour l'employeur (ou de comptabilisation de retraite...), d'ou l'intrt pour lui, quand c'est possible (et c'est largement rglement, surtout dans le priv) d'en faire une partie d'un salaire.Dans le public les primes sont fixes, dans le priv elle peuvent prendre d'autre noms.

----------


## Erwy

> i
> 
> et un brut a 3000  pour un fonctionnaire a ne fait par 2250 nets, mais plutt 2700 net...( moins que a aussi a ait chang)


Oui a a dut changer et cela change certainement beacoup en proportion des primes .
avec presque 1/3 de primes (sur le net) :
2800 brut >> 2400 net

----------


## juvamine

> Oui a a dut changer et cela change certainement beacoup en proportion des primes .
> avec presque 1/3 de primes (sur le net) :
> 2800 brut >> 2400 net


on est donc pas  moins de 20% de charges...c'tait pour le principe.
et ce n'est pas le sujet du jour  ::):

----------


## Erwy

Pas sr...
Comme j'ai dit l'exemple que j'ai donn tait sur un salaire avec presque 1/3 de prime.
Hors la diffrence brut/net se fait essentiellement sur le fixe je crois.
Donc cela doit tre plus de 20% sur des salaires sans primes je pense.

----------


## ManusDei

> Ha donc les ptes que j'ai dans le priv me mentent quand ils me parlent de leurs primes ?


Idem, ma copine a eu une prime de 250 sur un salaire de 1300 (net) y a deux mois. Et elle n'est pas dans le public.

----------


## Louis Griffont

La grosse diffrence des primes du priv par rapport aux primes du public, c'est que les primes du priv sont lies (en gnral) aux rsultats (soit de l'entreprise, soit de l'intress) alors que les primes du public sont des revenus supplmentaires acquis.

----------


## Invit

En mme temps si la prime devait tre systmatique, je propose qu'on lui donne un nom : le salaire.

Et il y a bien des primes dans le priv, certaines sont d'ailleurs prvues dans la convention collective.

----------


## Erwy

> alors que les primes du public sont des revenus supplmentaires acquis.


Pas exactement, ce sont ce qu'on appelle des primes de fonctions.
On va essayer de faire simple pour ceux qui ont vraiement envie de comprendre.

La fonction publique est hierarchis en plus ou moins 4 grades (hors cas spcial des haut onctionnaires,enarques , ingnieurs des mines etc...)
A+,A,B et C
Les A+ sont les cadres suprieurs
Thoriquement les A sont les cadres (c'est un peu plus complexe dans la ralit).
Chaque catgorie  une grille de salaire en fonctions de l'anciennet.
Donc quelque soit la fonction que tu as dans ton grade, tu touche la mme paye *fixe*.
En gros que tu fasses de la paperasse, que tu ailles contrler des particuliers ou des entreprises ou que tu sois informaticien c'est pareil.
Le souci qui pointe trs vite c'est que ce sont des profils trs diffrent qui demande des formations et des qualits trs diffrentes et que personnes d'autres ne paye au mme salaire.
Les primes les plus importantes sont donc simplement des ajustements de salaires qui correspondent aux fonctions exerces (manager,comptable,dveloppeur, chef de projet...).Si tu change de fonctions tu perds les primes dut  ton ancienne fonction pour acqurir celle du nouveau poste (s'il y en a).
Comme dis avant tu en as aussi quelques unes qui ont t ajout pour augmenter les salaires mais l'intrt financier est beaucoup plus faible.
Et puis tu en as des extraordinaire, jamais ravalu et dont tu te demande si on ne se fout pas de ta g**** comme la prime pour le cot de la vie parisien qui permet quand mme de gagner 30 euros de + *par an*.

----------


## dams78

Bien sr que si il y a des primes dans le prive, cette anne j'ai touch 13 de participation  ::ccool:: .

Par contre un truc qui me surprend dans ce systme de salaires et de primes dans le publique, c'est qu'on ne prend pas du tout en compte la valeur du salarier. En gros tout le monde touche la mme chose que tu sois un gros glandeur ou un bosseur, j'ai pas vraiment l'impression qu'on rcompense le mrite... Je crois savoir que c'est pareil pour les changements de postes et cie.

Dans le genre comment faire super compliqu je trouve que nos administrations s'en sortent bien  ::aie:: .

----------


## Louis Griffont

> On va essayer de faire simple pour ceux qui ont vraiement envie de comprendre.
> 
> La fonction publique est hierarchis en plus ou moins 4 grades (hors cas spcial des haut onctionnaires,enarques , ingnieurs des mines etc...)
> A+,A,B et C
> Les A+ sont les cadres suprieurs
> Thoriquement les A sont les cadres (c'est un peu plus complexe dans la ralit).
> Chaque catgorie  une grille de salaire en fonctions de l'anciennet.
> Donc quelque soit la fonction que tu as dans ton grade, tu touche la mme paye *fixe*.
> En gros que tu fasses de la paperasse, que tu ailles contrler des particuliers ou des entreprises ou que tu sois informaticien c'est pareil.
> ...


Merci de ces prcisions
 ::ccool:: 




> Et puis tu en as des extraordinaire, jamais ravalu et dont tu te demande si on ne se fout pas de ta g**** comme la prime pour le cot de la vie parisien qui permet quand mme de gagner 30 euros de + *par an*.


Ouais, mon pre qui tait prof de Maonnerie avait une prime de salissure de craie, de ... 10 francs par mois, je crois !  ::mouarf:: 
Par contre rien sur le ciment, ...   ::roll::

----------


## Erwy

> Par contre un truc qui me surprend dans ce systme de salaires et de primes dans le publique, c'est qu'on ne prend pas du tout en compte la valeur du salarier. En gros tout le monde touche la mme chose que tu sois un gros glandeur ou un bosseur, j'ai pas vraiment l'impression qu'on rcompense le mrite... Je crois savoir que c'est pareil pour les changements de postes et cie.


Oui et non, tu peux gagner de l' "anciennet".
*Thoriquement,* tu peux gagner de 3  6 mois d'anciennet par an.



> Dans le genre comment faire super compliqu je trouve que nos administrations s'en sortent bien .


Si tu trouvais ce que j'ai dit compliquer, alors il va te falloir trouver un sacr adjectif pour le *thoriquement* qui prcde, parce qu'en comparaison c'est ultra-simple.Je prcise quand mme que c'est peut tre diffrent dans d'autres administrations...

Il y a la rgle, la thorie, mais comme comme une loi  son dcret d'application, la rgle  ses mesures d'applications et l a devient ... imaginatif (pas besoin de chercher ou Kafka  chercher son inspiration) .


1) Dj il y a un quota de bon points  distribuer proportionnel au nombre d'agent (l ca peu encore se justifier)
2) Mais ensuite, ce n'est pas parce que tu es  bon que tu va en avoir
des "points".
Les grilles de salaires sont fait par paliers de  dure:
- si tu es  la dernire anne d'un palier, tu ne peux pas avoir de point puisque tu vas de toute faon en changer (et avoir une augmentation)
- si tu es  la premire anne d'un palier, tu viens dj d'en avoir une.
- si ton palier est trs court (dbut de carrire) "cela n'a pas d'intrt"
- si tu en as dj eu une l'anne prcdente, ben il y en a d'autre qui attende alors tu reprends  la fin de la queue en attendant de n'tre dans aucun des cas qui prcde.



Si tu rajoute  a toutes les contraintes de lissage politique et managriaux...

----------


## dams78

Par curiosit, les augmentes et primes sont systmatiques?
Genre depuis les deux dernires annes, donc depuis "la crise", a donne quoi dans la fonction publique?

----------


## Erwy

> Par curiosit, les augmentes et primes sont systmatiques??


Tu peux expliciter ???
Pas compris  ::?: 
Et quand tu parles de primes tu parles des primes de fonctions ou des bonus d'anciennet ?

----------


## dams78

> Tu peux expliciter ???
> Pas compris 
> Et quand tu parles de primes tu parles des primes de fonctions ou des bonus d'anciennet ?


On va dire un peu les deux, je sais pas vraiment comment a se passe l'anciennet dans le priv (avant je n'tais qu'apprentis). Mais je sais qu'ici depuis 2, 3 ans ya plus vraiment d'augmentation (ou alors je strict minimum) et je me demandais si dans le publique c'tait pareil.

----------


## Erwy

C'est beaucoup plus complexe que a...
(si si c'est encore possible  ::aie:: )
Les grilles de salaires ne donnent pas une somme mais des indices.
Un point d'indice vaut tant d'euros.
Normalement le point d'indice doit tre rvalu rgulirement pour correspondre  l'inflation.
Cette partie cela fait longtemps qu'elle foncionne au ralenti voir qu'elle est gele.
L'avancement  l'anciennet est maintenu, mais il ne faut quand mme pas rv a part les 2-3 palier de debut de carrire qui dure 1  3 ans cela s'chelonne trs vite du vers du 5, 7, 9, 12 la dure d'un palier.
Tu n'as pas une augmentation par an  ::mouarf:: 

Pour les bonus d'anciennet aucune visibilit la dessus, mais ils n'ont pas l'obligation de tous les distribuer.

----------


## juvamine

Je fournis quelques cls de reflexion..en vrac. SUrtout grace a ma runion d'avant-hier.
J'ai une runion cet aprsm avec Arnaud Robinet

Bnficiaire:
- 12 %  des bnficiaires des retraites sont des ex-fonctionnaires, et ils peroivent 31 %  de l'assiette du rgime gnral (17,2% des cotisant sont fonctionnaire)
- 54 % des bnficiaires viennent du priv et ils percoivent 48 % de l'assiette du rgime gnral (68 % des cotisants sont dans le priv)
Ancodote:
- 19% des bnficiaires sont agriculteurs, et ils touchent 8 % de l'assiette...

Age moyen de dpart a la retraite dans l'UE:
Allemagne 67 ans ou +
Italie, Espagne, Belgique, UK : 63 ans
France : 60 ans

Ratio retrait / actif
2010 : 1,8 actif pour 1 retrait (32 Milliards de dficit)
2020 : 1,5 actif pour 1 retrait (45 Milliards de dficit)
2050 : 1,2 actif pour 1 retrait (100 Milliards de dficit)

Rgime public / priv (on en parle...)
priv : 50 %  de la moyenne des rmunration de 25 meilleures annes + rgimes complmentaires
public (et assimilis) : 75 %  de la rmunration des 6 derniers mois (hors primes)

Pnibilit:
on observe qu'un cadre vit en moyenne 7 ans de + qu'un ouvrier

Emploi des seniors:
40 % des seniors travaillent (70% en sude, 50% en allemagne)
=> pistes voques:
- il est observ que plus l'age lgale de la retraite est "vieux", plus les entreprises capitalisent sur ces seniors (l'embauche sera sur + de temps...+ perrenne)
- Quelqu'un qui a cotis suffisament mais qui voudra toujours travailler : il sera exonrer de charges (assedic + retraites : il aura "fait sa part de solidarit"), et l'employeur sera aussi exonr (carotte pour l'employeur). Sa retraite restera inchang (car il n'a pas cotis): et il ne touchera pas de retraite en attendant (sauf amnagement en cas de temps partiel !)


Voil, a refait quelques cls pour continuer  rflchir sur le sujet. J'aurai peut etre + d'infos ce soir...
Dsol pour le retard de ces chiffres, c'est surement incomplet, mais a fait une belle palette de rflexion je pense.

A+
juva

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je fournis quelques cls de reflexion..en vrac. SUrtout grace a ma runion d'avant-hier.
> J'ai une runion cet aprsm avec Arnaud Robinet


 Va y avoir des fuites ?  ::mouarf:: 




> Bnficiaire:
> - 12 %  des bnficiaires des retraites sont des ex-fonctionnaires, et ils peroivent 31 %  de l'assiette du rgime gnral (17,2% des cotisant sont fonctionnaire)
> - 54 % des bnficiaires viennent du priv et ils percoivent 48 % de l'assiette du rgime gnral (68 % des cotisants sont dans le priv)
> Ancodote:
> - 19% des bnficiaires sont agriculteurs, et ils touchent 8 % de l'assiette...


Qui sont les 15% restants ?
Et on voit que le priv est quand mme srieusement dsavantag par rapport au public ! 




> Age moyen de dpart a la retraite dans l'UE:
> Allemagne 67 ans ou +
> Italie, Espagne, Belgique, UK : 63 ans
> France : 60 ans


Et alors ? C'est parce que c'est pire ailleurs qu'il ne faut rien faire ? 
Moi, j'ai plutt tendance  regarder le mieux pour aller vers ce mieux, que le contraire.
Quand ma fille tait  l'cole et qu'elle ramenais une note de 12 par exemple, elle me disait toujours - trs contente d'elle : "Y en a plein qui ont eu moins que 10". A a je lui rpondait "Et y en a-t-il qui on eu mieux ? Oui ! Alors, c'est que tu peux encore faire mieux !". 
A trop regard vers le bas, on oublie qu'il y a mieux !  :;): 




> Ratio retrait / actif
> 2010 : 1,8 actif pour 1 retrait (32 Milliards de dficit)
> 2020 : 1,5 actif pour 1 retrait (45 Milliards de dficit)
> 2050 : 1,2 actif pour 1 retrait (100 Milliards de dficit)


a montre que le niveau de vie s'effondre, et que a ne s'amliorera pas !
Belle claque  ceux qui disent que le pouvoir d'achat augmente ou est stable !




> Rgime public / priv (on en parle...)
> priv : 50 %  de la moyenne des rmunration de 25 meilleures annes + rgimes complmentaires
> public (et assimilis) : 75 %  de la rmunration des 6 derniers mois (hors primes)


a c'est vraiment une honte ! 




> Pnibilit:
> on observe qu'un cadre vit en moyenne 7 ans de + qu'un ouvrier


Pas tonnant !




> Emploi des seniors:
> 40 % des seniors travaillent (70% en sude, 50% en allemagne)
> => pistes voques:
> - il est observ que plus l'age lgale de la retraite est "vieux", plus les entreprises capitalisent sur ces seniors (l'embauche sera sur + de temps...+ perrenne)
> - Quelqu'un qui a cotis suffisament mais qui voudra toujours travailler : il sera exonrer de charges (assedic + retraites : il aura "fait sa part de solidarit"), et l'employeur sera aussi exonr (carotte pour l'employeur). Sa retraite restera inchang (car il n'a pas cotis): et il ne touchera pas de retraite en attendant (sauf amnagement en cas de temps partiel !)


Encore des cadeaux aux entreprises qui ne donneront aucun rsultats  ::roll:: 




> Voil, a refait quelques cls pour continuer  rflchir sur le sujet. J'aurai peut etre + d'infos ce soir...
> Dsol pour le retard de ces chiffres, c'est surement incomplet, mais a fait une belle palette de rflexion je pense.
> 
> A+
> juva


Merci  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> Je fournis quelques cls de reflexion..en vrac. SUrtout grace a ma runion d'avant-hier.
> J'ai une runion cet aprsm avec Arnaud Robinet
> 
> Bnficiaire:
> - 12 %  des bnficiaires des retraites sont des ex-fonctionnaires, et ils peroivent 31 %  de l'assiette du rgime gnral (17,2% des cotisant sont fonctionnaire)
> - 54 % des bnficiaires viennent du priv et ils percoivent 48 % de l'assiette du rgime gnral (68 % des cotisants sont dans le priv)
> Ancodote:
> - 19% des bnficiaires sont agriculteurs, et ils touchent 8 % de l'assiette...
> 
> ...


En ce qui concerne l'Allemagne, peut-on avoir des chiffres du mme style pour faire une vraie comparaison. Parce qu'en ce moment, on parle des 67 ans en Allemagne, mais on ne dit pas quel est le niveau des pensions, quel est le ratio retrait/actif avec perspectives sur 40 ans. On ne sait pas non plus si avec la retraite  67 ans, leur rgime est bnficiaire, ou dficitaire.

Pour faire une vraie comparaison, merci de comparer la corrlation de plusieurs lments. Nous somme peut tre les europens qui partent le plus tt  la retraite, mais nous somme galement ceux qui cotisent le plus pour notre retraite ainsi que les plus productifs du monde.

La proposition du recul de l'ge lgal de dpart  la retraite est une demande du Medef. En contrepartie, on pourrait galement leur demander une plus grosse participation sur les charges patronales. Il faudrait du donnant-donnant pour que les choses soient justes.

----------


## dams78

> Pnibilit:
> on observe qu'un cadre vit en moyenne 7 ans de + qu'un ouvrier


Ce que je trouve bizarre dans ce genre de dclaration qu'on entends  tout va, c'est que personne ne se pose la question pourquoi? Est  100% dut aux conditions de travail, y a t il aussi un rythme de vie diffrent, etc ?




> Et alors ? C'est parce que c'est pire ailleurs qu'il ne faut rien faire ? 
> Moi, j'ai plutt tendance  regarder le mieux pour aller vers ce mieux, que le contraire.


Ya la Grce qui est mieux plac niveau dpart en retraite  ::aie:: .

Si au moins en France on s'en sortait avec ce systme on pourrai effectivement dire qu'on a le meilleur, mais c'est pas vraiment le cas. Donc regarder ce qu'il se passe chez nos voisins n'est pas si mal, je pense.

----------


## Erwy

C'est quoi l'assiette du rgime gnral ?

Chez moi l'assiette c'est une mthode de calcul pour calculer la base d'une valeur sur laquelle on peroit.
Je ne pense pas que ce soit la mme chose...

----------


## dams78

> En contrepartie, on pourrait galement leur demander une plus grosse participation sur les charges patronales. Il faudrait du donnant-donnant pour que les choses soient justes.


Et aprs on s'tonnera que les entreprise dlocalisent...

----------


## souviron34

> Ce que je trouve bizarre dans ce genre de dclaration qu'on entends  tout va, c'est que personne ne se pose la question pourquoi? Est  100% dut aux conditions de travail, y a t il aussi un rythme de vie diffrent, etc ?


Pour citer en vrac :

meilleure alimentation (_ben vi, quand t'as plus (+) de sous, tu peux te payer autre chose que des trucs de Lidl, plus nourrissants et avec moins de saloperies_)
meilleurs soins dentaires (_ben vi, les fausses dents et autres prothses/couronnes de qualit sont quasi pas rembourses par la Scu_)
meilleurs soins oculaires (_ben vi, les lunettes/lentilles de qualit sont quasi pas rembourses par la Scu_)
meilleurs soins en gnral (_ben vi, les consultations / soins priv(e)s dans un hpital, plus rapides, sont 2 fois plus chres que les consultations / soins publics avec le mme prof dans le mme hpital_)
meilleures vacances
en gnral travail moins pnible physiquement
...







> En contrepartie, on pourrait galement leur demander une plus grosse participation sur les charges patronales. Il faudrait du donnant-donnant pour que les choses soient justes.


Combin de fois faut-il rpter que le terme "charges patronales" n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une charge pour le salari !!!  ::roll:: 


Quand le patron sort 100 et que l'employ touche 40, que tu divises les 60 en 20-40, en 30-30, en 40-20, ou en autre chose,  part pour le calcul des impts, pour le reste c'est kifkif.. Le patron sort 100 et l'employ touche 40.

Il suffirait de changer le % d'imposition et d'avoir une seule cotisation et tu aurais exactement la mme chose..

Sauf que c'est plus dmagagique de parler de "charges patronales" et "charges salariales"..

Par exemple au Canada on te prlve 50% d'un seul coup.. Quand tu rponds  un poste  3000 dollars, tu sais que tu n'en toucheras que 1500, et que tout le reste (simplissime aussi pour l'employeur) part directement. C'est le service du gouvernement qui ventile suivant les diffrents programmes.

Ici on fait la mme chose (50%  peu prs, impts compris) mais on te le dcoupe en petites portions..  a a l'air de faire moins mal au c.l ...  ::roll::  Mais c'est exactement la mme chose...



Admettons qu'on ne compte pas les impts.

Si le patron sort 100, et que le salari touche 60. Si l'on augmente les charges patronales de 5%, cela revient  dire que le patron va maintenant sortir 105, et le salari toujours toucher 60. C'est donc un cot supplmentaire ET pour le patron ET pour le salari, puisque sa cotisation tout compris va passer de 40  45, par rapport au salaire brut vers.

Et si on raisonne  sommes fixes, que la part "du patron" passe de 20  25 nempchera en rien que le patron sortira toujours 100 et le salari touchera toujours 60. 

La rgle de base de cette division de somme est donc "pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu"..  ::aie:: 

Il suffirait d'avoir un seul versement, et d'ajuster le % des impts (pusique le "brut" dclar par le salari n'est pas le brut rel).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> mais on ne dit pas quel est le niveau des pensions, quel est le ratio retrait/actif avec perspectives sur 40 ans.


Avec un taux de fcondit  moins de 1.5 depuis les annes 80, je donnerai pas cher de la peau du ratio retrait / actif dans le pays...  ::mouarf::  Ils sont un peu dans la mouise mme...  ::mouarf:: 

D'ailleurs la retraite est  65 ans, mais va passer  67 en 2029.

Il faut voir aussi que les Allemands sont un peu lents  faire des tudes, donc faut pas imaginer qu'ils cotisent 50 ans non plus...




> Nous somme peut tre les europens qui partent le plus tt  la retraite,


Nan, y a les Grecs devant!  ::mouarf:: 




> mais nous somme galement ceux qui cotisent le plus pour notre retraite


Mmmh, l il faudrait des chiffres...




> Ainsi que les plus productifs du monde.


Ca dpend comment tu mesures la productivit...  ::mouarf::

----------


## dams78

> Il faut voir aussi que les Allemands sont un peu lents  faire des tudes, donc faut pas imaginer qu'ils cotisent 50 ans non plus...


Une solution toute bte : l'apprentissage, pour l'avoir fait je peux affirmer que a rsoudrait pas mal de problme : 
- on trouve du boulot plus facilement
- on est mieux payer par la mme occasion
- on cotise (retraite, scu) pendant notre formation.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Une solution toute bte : l'apprentissage, pour l'avoir fait je peux affirmer que a rsoudrait pas mal de problme : 
> - on trouve du boulot plus facilement
> - on est mieux payer par la mme occasion
> - on cotise (retraite, scu) pendant notre formation.


Ils en font plein en Allemagne justement, de l'apprentissage.
Mais pas vraiment apprentissage et enseignement sup' en mme temps. Et quand les gars commencent  bosser  27-28 ans, ils ont tout juste 40 ans pour cotiser.

----------


## dams78

> Ils en font plein en Allemagne justement, de l'apprentissage.
> Mais pas vraiment apprentissage et enseignement sup' en mme temps. Et quand les gars commencent  bosser  27-28 ans, ils ont tout juste 40 ans pour cotiser.


Du coup ils cotisent pas?
Parce que en France si, et a c'est tout bnef.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Du coup ils cotisent pas?
> Parce que en France si, et a c'est tout bnef.


Si-si, les apprentis cotisent.
Mais si tu fais des tudes suprieures, a dure pas mal de temps pendant lequel tu cotises pas.

----------


## dams78

> Si-si, les apprentis cotisent.
> Mais si tu fais des tudes suprieures, a dure pas mal de temps pendant lequel tu cotises pas.


Bah justement tu fais ces tudes suprieurs en apprentissage, c'est ce que j'ai fais.

----------


## pmithrandir

A savoir quand meme, je crois que l'on peut "racheter" certaines annes d'tudes pour la retraite.

Pour les charges, je te rejoins parfaitement souviron, c'est de la dmagogie. Le patron voit un cout global, il s'en fout de qui paye les cotisations, au final ca part de sa poche et le salari n'en voit pas la couleur, et la plupart du temps s'en moque completement.(vous en avez quelque chose a faire de votre brut vous ?)

Pour les pistes du gouvernement montres par juvamine(parce que bon, un dput de la majorit les relaient quand mme pas mal...) je ne suis pas sur qu'elles soient honnetes...

Est ce que notre age de la retraite moyen est bien de 60 ans ? est ce que l'on parle bien de moyenne, ou plutot de date de mise en retraite(je trouve bizarre que ca coincide). La limite est a 65 ans een France soit dis en passant... voir plus dans certaines fonctions.

Est ce que dans les autres pays, quand on dis 67 ans c'est une limite ou une moyenne ?

En fait, plus on parle des retraites, plus on s'aperrcoit selon moi que c'est tout le systme de remunration qui est a revoir, aussi bien en priv qu'en public.

pour le priv : 
une feuille de paye simplifie avec salaire brut, charges chomage, retraite et secu, salaire net, point final.

Pour le public, une vritable rforme des fonctionnaires pour les rendre jectable et pouvoir changer les salaires vritablement. On peut imaginer de dleguer des enveloppes pour les augmentations, en fonction de la productivit d'un service par exemple ou ce genre de choses.

Surtout, enlever ce systme de prime au lieu d'un salaire. Je pense que le truc des 75% des 6 derniers mois est due a ce problme de primes entre autre, il faudrait peut etre y penser.

Bref, une vritable rforme passerait par une remise  zero de certaines choses, sans que cela change veritablement la vie des fracais normalement, juste le fait que l'on reduirait les charges inutiles(comptable pour une fiche de paye, fonctionnaire glandeurs(une petite proportion qui dtruit l'imagee de la fonction publique et entraine les autres vers la mediocrit). Peut etre sanctionner les abus pluss severement aussi. Dans le priv, tu es vir. Dans le public il t'arrive rarement quelque chose. On peut imaginer des amendes, ou des reteenus de salaires.(ex : j'en connais qui prennent des congs maladies pour rien,  la premire inspection d'un medecin on pourrait avertir, et  la seconde dduire du salaire tous les jours de maladies pris dans l'anne. pui passser en conseil de discipline si ca se reproduit avant quelques annes d'oublis)

Mais l'ide a mon avis n'est pas de diviser la france en allant crier contre les autres(bouh les mchant fonctionnaire, bouh les aiss du priv...) Si on fait ca on arriveera a rien du tout...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Bah justement tu fais ces tudes suprieurs en apprentissage, c'est ce que j'ai fais.


On parle pas de la mme chose l. C'est hors sujet du thread mais bon:

Le systme ducatif allemand trie (ou triait, parce que c'est en train de foutre le camp comme partout  ::(:  ) les lves ds l'age de 12 ans et les oriente dans en gros 3 voies diffrentes: 
 - l'quivalent d'un CAP/BEP, puis une alternance de 3 ans dans une entreprise.
 - La Realschule (un mix bizarre d'un diplome de lyce mais qui te donne pas accs  une universit).
 - Le Gymnasium, qui te permet de passer ton Abitur et entrer  la fac.

Ben une fois que tu es  la fac, et ben tu tudies (enfin en pratique, tu picoles, mais il faut pas le dire  ::mouarf::  ). Mais le point c'est que tu ne fais pas d'alternance. A partir de l, tu ne cotises qu' partir du moment ou tu sors de la fac. Sachant que les Teutons sont en plus des fanas de la thse, ils commencent  bosser  27-28 ans.

----------


## unknow0

> Pour le public, une vritable rforme des fonctionnaires pour les rendre jectable et pouvoir changer les salaires vritablement. On peut imaginer de dleguer des enveloppes pour les augmentations, en fonction de la productivit d'un service par exemple ou ce genre de choses.


c'est vrai qu'un conducteur de train c'est tres productif ou un agent de circulation  ::aie:: 
et pourtant si on les enleve ca marche pu trop bien xD
idem le postier qui livre les lettre comment tu compte sa productiviter? en nombre de ltre livrer? pas posible spas lui qui les envoie c'est totalement independant de lui ..




> Dans le priv, tu es vir. Dans le public il t'arrive rarement quelque chose. On peut imaginer des amendes, ou des reteenus de salaires.(ex : j'en connais qui prennent des congs maladies pour rien,  la premire inspection d'un medecin on pourrait avertir, et  la seconde dduire du salaire tous les jours de maladies pris dans l'anne. pui passser en conseil de discipline si ca se reproduit avant quelques annes d'oublis)


il me semble que sa existe deja (je n'en suis pas sur par contre :s)

----------


## dams78

> Peut etre sanctionner les abus pluss severement aussi. Dans le priv, tu es vir. Dans le public il t'arrive rarement quelque chose.


Bah si tu te retrouves dans le nooooooord  ::mouarf:: .




> On parle pas de la mme chose l. C'est hors sujet du thread mais bon:
> 
> Le systme ducatif allemand trie (ou triait, parce que c'est en train de foutre le camp comme partout  ) les lves ds l'age de 12 ans et les oriente dans en gros 3 voies diffrentes: 
>  - l'quivalent d'un CAP/BEP, puis une alternance de 3 ans dans une entreprise.
>  - La Realschule (un mix bizarre d'un diplome de lyce mais qui te donne pas accs  une universit).
>  - Le Gymnasium, qui te permet de passer ton Abitur et entrer  la fac.
> 
> Ben une fois que tu es  la fac, et ben tu tudies (enfin en pratique, tu picoles, mais il faut pas le dire  ). Mais le point c'est que tu ne fais pas d'alternance. A partir de l, tu ne cotises qu' partir du moment ou tu sors de la fac. Sachant que les Teutons sont en plus des fanas de la thse, ils commencent  bosser  27-28 ans.


Moi je parlais de faire ces tudes quelles qu'elles soient en alternance, c'est ce qui se passe un peu en France, et a se dveloppe ( mon avis pas assez vite mais c'est certainement pas si facile que a).
Imagines, on parle de reculer l'ge de la retraite de 3 ans, si au lieu de a on pouvais cotiser en moyenne 3 ans plutt en intgrant l'alternance, a serrait dj pas mal.

----------


## pmithrandir

> c'est vrai qu'un conducteur de train c'est tres productif ou un agent de circulation 
> et pourtant si on les enleve ca marche pu trop bien xD
> idem le postier qui livre les lettre comment tu compte sa productiviter? en nombre de ltre livrer? pas posible spas lui qui les envoie c'est totalement independant de lui ..
> 
> 
> il me semble que sa existe deja (je n'en suis pas sur par contre :s)


Ce n'est pas parce que les grilles d'evaluation sont difficiles a faire qu'elle ne peuvent pas exister, c'est tout le pricipes des primes au mrites pour es dev aussi.

Exemple du facteur qui peut etre not sur : 
 - Son temps de tri le matin
 - Son heure de retour
 - les diffrents retour clients(il ne sonne jamais a la porte pour un recomand, il est trs gentil, bref, donne il une bonne image de la poste)
 - son taux de prsence, ses retards, sa tenue, son serieux(evaluation du chef)

Pour le conducteur : 
 - nombre de retards
 - ponctualit au travail
 - flexibilit(horaires de nuits, etc...)

Bref, on peut toujours trouver des ides pour noter les geens et leur donner des objectifs. 
Nous c'tait, tenue, ponctualit, prevenir quand on est en retard, capacit a rester plus tard si besoin, implication dans l'quipe, mise en avant d'ides, qualit du code, nombre de retour clients ou de reouverture de tickets, etc... nombre de plantage serveur ou application, ... 

Et oui, un fonctionnaire peut etre sanctionn, en thorie... en pratique, c'est assez difficile et irrealisable pour les chefs, qui ne gagnent rien a le faire.(ils ne sont pas valu non plus sur la productivit de leur service, ou du moins n'y gagne pas grand chose et ne risque rien en cas de problme).
Mon pre grait un bureau de poste et on l'a regard comme un tortionnaire parce qu'il osait envoyer de temps en temps un medecin vrifier les arrets maladie des employs. Et on lui a fait comprendre qu'il fallait que ce soit galitaire, ou il vrifiait tout, ou rien, parce que autrement ce n'tait pas quitable... comme si un chef ne connaissait pas les boulets de son services...

----------


## Erwy

> Ce n'est pas parce que les grilles d'evaluation sont difficiles a faire qu'elle ne peuvent pas exister, c'est tout le pricipes des primes au mrites pour es dev aussi.


C'est dj le cas, on appelle a des indicateurs, c'est valu par administration et c'est rparti sur tout le monde si suffisamment d'objectif sont remplis.
Le problme ce sont les "indicateurs"!
Vous en avez entendu parler ne serait ce que des gardes  vues pour la police et de leur etranges multiplications ces dernires annes.
Je vous rassure, la police n'est pas la seule  avoir hrit de ce type d'indicateurs super bien pens, sans aucun effets de bords  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est dj le cas, on appelle a des indicateurs, c'est valu par administration et c'est rparti sur tout le monde si suffisamment d'objectif sont remplis.
> Le problme ce sont les "indicateurs"!
> Vous en avez entendu parler ne serait ce que des gardes  vues pour la police et de leur etranges multiplications ces dernires annes.
> Je vous rassure, la police n'est pas la seule  avoir hrit de ce type d'indicateurs super bien pens, sans aucun effets de bords


Le problme, c'est le fait que tout soit centralis.

A mon avis, on gagnerait beaucoup avec des indicateurs locaux.
Un chef de service connait les personnes mritantes et celles qui sont des boulets, ou encore celle qui aurait besoin d'un encouragement.

De plus, certaines methodes marchent dans certains endroits, d'autres ailleurs, diffrences de managment.

----------


## juvamine

> Age moyen de dpart a la retraite dans l'UE:
> Allemagne 67 ans ou +
> Italie, Espagne, Belgique, UK : 63 ans
> France : 60 ans


Pardon !! Je me suis mal exprim !!
C'est l'age lgal de dpart  la retraite !! (60 ans en France depuis 82 ou 83)
Dsol...





> Qui sont les 15% restants ?
> Et on voit que le priv est quand mme srieusement dsavantag par rapport au public !


Il existe 38 rgimes de retraites diffrents...
Les 15 autres % sont donc les rgimes spciaux, les rgimes de non-salaris, etc etc etc.




> Et alors ? C'est parce que c'est pire ailleurs qu'il ne faut rien faire ? 
> Moi, j'ai plutt tendance  regarder le mieux pour aller vers ce mieux, que le contraire.
> Quand ma fille tait  l'cole et qu'elle ramenais une note de 12 par exemple, elle me disait toujours - trs contente d'elle : "Y en a plein qui ont eu moins que 10". A a je lui rpondait "Et y en a-t-il qui on eu mieux ? Oui ! Alors, c'est que tu peux encore faire mieux !". 
> A trop regard vers le bas, on oublie qu'il y a mieux !


Moi je pense que la ralit dmographique, il faut la prendre en compte.
Les 60 ans (je reprend les termes de beregovoy a l'poque) ont t instaur pour "remercier" les franais qui avait fait l'effort ncessaire "d'aprs guerre".
30 aprs, il serait pas mal de revenir dessus.




> a montre que le niveau de vie s'effondre, et que a ne s'amliorera pas !
> Belle claque  ceux qui disent que le pouvoir d'achat augmente ou est stable !


Je sais pas si on s'est bien compris finalement: ce qui est dit dans les dficit  long terme. C'est que si on ne change pas le systme (baisse des pensions, hausse des cotisation, ou allongement du temps de travail), le dficit continuera  se creuser.




> Encore des cadeaux aux entreprises qui ne donneront aucun rsultats


Nos divergences d'opinion de cesseront pas !




> Merci


 Derien...si a peut aider certains  comprendre des choses, et  se faire une opinion "moins fauss" par les diffrents mdias.




> C'est quoi l'assiette du rgime gnral ?
> 
> Chez moi l'assiette c'est une mthode de calcul pour calculer la base d'une valeur sur laquelle on peroit.
> Je ne pense pas que ce soit la mme chose...


Alors mon terme n'tait peut etre pas trs appropri, mais c'est l'ensemble des cotisations de tout le monde que j'appelle l'assiette.
l'tat reoit 100 pour les retraites, les fonctionnaires en prennent 31 % (alors qu'il ne sont que 12% de la population totale des retraits) pour l'exemple...


Quelques points voqus cette aprs midi:
- le cas particulier des mres, qui garderont leur bonus

- la pnibilit: je suis personnellement intervenu pour que la pnibilit soit gre tout au long de la vie du salari. L'Etat ne sera pas en mesure de la dfinir de manire crdible. Les syndicats professionels, sont en mesure d'valuer la pnibilit de leur branche, et de trouver ensuite des solutions pour amliorer les conditions de travail, et aussi compenser cette pnibilit. D'autres solutions ont t voqus comme la transmission du savoir (le charpentier qui,  60 ans, transmet son savoir  des jeunes...sans pour autant passer ses journes sur les toitures. etc etc etc

- la hausse des cotisations. Le gouvernement est contre. Cependant je suis intervenu pour soumettre l'ide de revenir aux 39h (aux vrais ! pas aux 39h faon TEPA qui dfiscalisent les revenus...) 20h payes en + par mois pour un salari, et 20h cotises en + !!

- la baisse des pensions. Le gouvernement est contre. Plusieurs voix se sont levs contre les retraite levs que versent l'tat  ses pensionnaires...(cf ma proposition de quelques posts en arrire)

- la retraite des parlementaires : pour toucher une retraite de parlementaire  taux plein, un dput doit exercer pendant 41 ans (comme tout le monde), ce qui est trs rare, et il verse chaque mois 1200  de cotisation (sur ses 6000  : il cotise double en fait) Un parlementaire qui a vers pendant 41 ans, aurait une retraite de 1500  mensuel. C'est ce que j'ai retenu de l'explication en tout cas.

- la retraite par capitalisation : hors de question d'y passer en totalit, vous l'aurez compris. Cependant, ils compte mettre des choses en place pour favoriser ce type d'pargne, pour que les futurs retraits, aient des complments (des supplments) de retraite.

Un chiffre qui a retenu mon attention : 10 % des retraits vivent sous le seuil de pauvret. J'ai envie de dire seulement, car la moyenne nationale est au dessus des 13 %...les retraits ne sont donc en gnral pas aussi pauvre qu'on peut l'entendre dans les mdias.

J'espre ne pas avoir crit trop de boulettes.
A+
juva

----------


## Erwy

> Alors mon terme n'tait peut etre pas trs appropri, mais c'est l'ensemble des cotisations de tout le monde que j'appelle l'assiette.
> l'tat reoit 100 pour les retraites, les fonctionnaires en prennent 31 % (alors qu'il ne sont que 12% de la population totale des retraits) pour l'exemple...


Oui mais ils manquent une donnes : pour quel part ils cotisent ?
En mme temps je ne suis pas tonn, depuis quelques annes , avec la fin de la gnration baby-boom et les 40 ans couls du debut de l'augmentations du nombre de retraites, alors qu'en mme temps on en rduit le nombre, c'est normal que l'on cote + maintenant, mais si on regarde tes chiffres, on s'aperoit que malgr cela la proportions de fonctionnaires actifs/retraits restent lgremment plus fortes que celles du priv.
C'est pour cela que je serais intress de savoir pour quelle part ils cotisent, sachant que les salaires les plus faibles du public sont tout de mme plus lev que les plus faibles du priv, c'est surtout pour les "cadres" que la diffrence est invers...

----------


## juvamine

il y a quand meme 17% des cotisants qui sont fonctionnaires.

Je n'ai pas la donn qui te manque....dsol.

Autrement, les cotisations sont diffrentes entre le public et le priv :
pour les salaris du priv, de 8 % du total du salaire brut (toutes primes et bonus compris) pour les salaires les plus levs jusqu 10,5 % pour les salaires les moins levs (jusquau plafond de la scurit sociale, soit 2 325  bruts par mois)
pour la fonction public, taux unique de 7,85 % (sur la seule partie indiciaire
du traitement donc...sans les primes !)

----------


## pmithrandir

> il y a quand meme 17% des cotisants qui sont fonctionnaires.
> 
> Je n'ai pas la donn qui te manque....dsol.


Une chose qui peut expliquer cela.
Si a un moment tu as 10 M de fonctionnaires. (chiffre bidon, juste pour la demo)
Qquelques annes aprs tu dcide de n'en avoir plus que 5M

Tu as donc au final un moment ou tu aura 10M de retraits pour 5M de fonctionnaires. le rgime sera forcement en dficit et devra prendre de l'argent quelque part.(c'est l'effet pervers de la rpartition)
En thorie, ce que tu conomises en embauchant moins est donc dans un premier temps donn aux retraits, puis devient progressivement un gain au fur et a mesure que ceux ci meurent.(donc dans environ 20-30 ans)

Etant donn que le gouvernement veut diminuer le nombre de fonctionnaire, on va arriver  cette situation tot ou tard(si on y est pas dj)

Si c'est l'explication, c'est que cette situation est logique et que ca ne sert a rien de s'attarder dessue, c'est un faux problme.(je n'en sais rien, je pose juste une hypothse)

----------


## Invit

> Et aprs on s'tonnera que les entreprise dlocalisent...


Donc sous prtexte que les entreprises dlocalisent, il faut tout leur donner !!! Pourquoi ne pas travailler gratuitement, pour ne pas qu'elles dlocalisent.

On a dfiscalis les heures supplmentaire pour les entreprises, on fait pas mal d'exonrations de charges pour qu'elles crent de l'emploi et  la moindre occasion, elles dlocalisent.




> Combin de fois faut-il rpter que le terme "charges patronales" n'est ni plus ni moins qu'une charge pour le salari !!!
> 
> 
> Quand le patron sort 100 et que l'employ touche 40, que tu divises les 60 en 20-40, en 30-30, en 40-20, ou en autre chose,  part pour le calcul des impts, pour le reste c'est kifkif.. Le patron sort 100 et l'employ touche 40.


C'est deux chose diffrente. Les charges patronales peuvent tre augmente sans faire baisser le salaire brut donc ne pas faire baisser le fixe. Les charges salariales ne modifient pas le cot du salari par le patron, mais modifie le salaire brut, donc le salaire net.

Par exemple (sans polmiquer sur les diffrents chiffres qui sont faux) :
Si je cote 3000  mon patron, il me donne 1700 brut, et je touche 1400 net.

Si on lui demande de donner 5 de plus en charges patronales, je lui couterai 3005 mais mon brut et mon net ne changeront pas.

Si on augmente de 5 les charges salariales, je cote toujours 3000  mon patron, mais mon brut et de 1695 et donc mon salaire net va baisser.

Voil toute la diffrence. D'un ct on augmente mon cot sans baisser le salaire, de l'autre on laisse le mme cot  l'entreprise, mais on baisse le salaire de l'employ.

----------


## juvamine

Pourquoi toujours faire payer les entreprises ?

a fait 20 ans qu'on vit bien au dessus de nos moyen, faudrait peut tre juste changer un peu de mentalit et se raisonner...ou ne pas se plaindre !

Tu crois qu'un agriculteur est heureux, quand on luit dit  une Assemble gnral de leur assurance maladie (MSA) que le surplus de cotisation va directement dans la part des fonctionnaires ? Alors qu'ils touchent moins de 700  de retraite...Ce sont des entreprises...des vrais !

Quand en 1960 on a un retrait pour 4 actifs, le systme peut etre prenne
Quand en 2050 on aura 1 retrait pour 1,2 actifs..il faut trouver des solutions.
Si l'tat se ddouanait....il baisserait les pensions, et a simplifierait les choses.

----------


## ManusDei

Alors a c'est vu pour les 35H (payes 39), les salaires ont t gels, et les augmentations ont disparu du paysage pendant quelques annes (au moins pour mes parents, pourtant assimils fonctionnaires).

Donc si tu cote 5 de plus  ton patron, ta prochaine augmentation sera rduite de 5, histoire qu'il retrouve ses petits.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Pourquoi toujours faire payer les entreprises ?


Peut-tre parce qu'en France on a les patrons les mieux pays du monde, alors qu'on est au 14me rang mondial dans les salaires des employs, non ?




> a fait 20 ans qu'on vit bien au dessus de nos moyen, faudrait peut tre juste changer un peu de mentalit et se raisonner...ou ne pas se plaindre !


a fait surtout 20 ans que les patrons se goinfre sur notre dos ! Bien aid par les politiques de tout bord !




> Tu crois qu'un agriculteur est heureux, quand on luit dit  une Assemble gnral de leur assurance maladie (MSA) que le surplus de cotisation va directement dans la part des fonctionnaires ? Alors qu'ils touchent moins de 700  de retraite...Ce sont des entreprises...des vrais !


D'un autre cot, les agriculteurs ne cotisent pas ! ou peu !

----------


## juvamine

> Alors a c'est vu pour les 35H (payes 39), les salaires ont t gels, et les augmentations ont disparu du paysage pendant quelques annes (au moins pour mes parents, pourtant assimils fonctionnaires).
> 
> Donc si tu cote 5 de plus  ton patron, ta prochaine augmentation sera rduite de 5, histoire qu'il retrouve ses petits.


Non mais ce qu'il veut c'est taxer encore les entreprise
Aprs les charges
l'impt
l'impt sur l'impt (CSG, RDS)
...
Imaginez que vous soyez vous mme une entreprise. Comment greriez vous tout cela ?

----------


## juvamine

> Peut-tre parce qu'en France on a les patrons les mieux pays du monde, alors qu'on est au 14me rang mondial dans les salaires des employs, non ?


Sources ? Merci.
Et encore une fois, ce ne sont pas des patrons, mais des pdg salaris.




> a fait surtout 20 ans que les patrons se goinfre sur notre dos ! Bien aid par les politiques de tout bord !


No comment...




> D'un autre cot, les agriculteurs ne cotisent pas ! ou peu !


 ::mouarf::  Ils seraient content de l'entendre
Retraite : 18,6 % de leur revenu (aides comprises) : soit le double d'un salari, ou presque
CSG : 7,5 %
RDS : 0,5 %
Tout a pour une retraite inferieure  700 ...

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Sources ? Merci.
> Et encore une fois, ce ne sont pas des patrons, mais des pdg salaris.


Je l'ai dj donn sur ce forum, j'ai pas envie de refaire une recherche, fais-la ! 




> Ils seraient content de l'entendre
> Retraite : 18,6 % de leur revenu (aides comprises) : soit le double d'un salari, ou presque
> CSG : 7,5 %
> RDS : 0,5 %
> Tout a pour une retraite inferieure  700 ...


Ce que tu ne dis pas, c'est que dans l'agriculture, comme d'ailleurs souvent dans le commerce, seul un des membres du couple ne cotise, alors que les 2 y travaillent. Rsultat, la retraite est moindre ! Mais, bon, on ne peut pas gagner sur tous les plans, non plus !  :;):

----------


## juvamine

Mdr.
Tes ractions sont trs surprenantes.
1) Depuis plusieurs annes, il existe le statut de "conjoint collaborateur" > donc les deux cotisent ! Pour que les deux aient une retraite.
2) Si un seul a cotis (et il a cotis double, donc il n'a rien gagn): un seul touche 700 , le conjoint touchera aux alentours de 280  : aprs si moins de 1000  pour un couple c'est "gagner sur tous les tableaux"...pourquoi pas !

----------


## ManusDei

> Non mais ce qu'il veut c'est taxer encore les entreprise
> Aprs les charges
> l'impt
> l'impt sur l'impt (CSG, RDS)
> ...
> Imaginez que vous soyez vous mme une entreprise. Comment greriez vous tout cela ?


Attend, j'appelle Proglio je vais lui demander
oui, c'est petit, bas, et a n'apporte rien au dbat.

J'ai bien compris qu'il veut taxer les entreprises, directement ou indirectement, et justement, ce que je veux faire remarquer, c'est que quand on fait a, dans les grandes entreprises c'est uniquement l'employ qui trinque, pendant que le salaire du pdg salari est augment en consquence (plus 30% d'augmentation des salaires pour les cadres suprieurs et les pdg, en moyenne, entre 2000 et 2007).

Donc vouloir rajouter des taxes sur l'entreprise, a coule les petites et les grandes compensent avec la variable d'ajustement (les salaris).

----------


## juvamine

> Attend, j'appelle Proglio je vais lui demander
> oui, c'est petit, bas, et a n'apporte rien au dbat.


Juste pour relev, on pourrait mettre tout le patrimoine des 10 personnes les plus riches de France, que a ne rglerait pas le problme des retraites pour une anne.
Faut arrter de se focaliser sur ce faux problme, c'est comme la retraite des parlementaires, on a l'impression que c'est injuste, mais c'est une part infime du problme...une goutte d'eau. Aprs, pour la forme, il faut que l'effort soit fait par tout le monde.

----------


## dams78

> Donc sous prtexte que les entreprises dlocalisent, il faut tout leur donner !!! Pourquoi ne pas travailler gratuitement, pour ne pas qu'elles dlocalisent.
> 
> On a dfiscalis les heures supplmentaire pour les entreprises, on fait pas mal d'exonrations de charges pour qu'elles crent de l'emploi et  la moindre occasion, elles dlocalisent.


On est peut tre pas oblig de tomber dans l'extrme, mais il ne faut pas oublier que la dlocalisation de part la mondialisation est un fait, on en est suffisamment confront dans notre branche pour en connatre les enjeux. Donc forcment oui plus tu vas taxer les entreprises plus tu vas les inciter  dlocaliser. Je travaille dans l'automobile, est ce que tu peux me citer une usine nouvellement construite en France? Par contre je peux t'en donner pleins construite dans d'autre pays, alors oui ya aussi une question de marchs mais je pense que le cot de la main d'oeuvre y est pour beaucoup (cf la Logan).
Enfin il faut bien avoir conscience que l'employeur paye en ralit deux fois ton salaire, je trouve a dj norme, surtout si tu rajoutes les impts et autre taxes.




> Peut-tre parce qu'en France on a les patrons les mieux pays du monde, alors qu'on est au 14me rang mondial dans les salaires des employs, non ?
> 
> 
> a fait surtout 20 ans que les patrons se goinfre sur notre dos ! Bien aid par les politiques de tout bord !


Salauds de patrons  ::aie::  !!!

----------


## dams78

> Juste pour relev, on pourrait mettre tout le patrimoine des 10 personnes les plus riches de France, que a ne rglerait pas le problme des retraites pour une anne.
> Faut arrter de se focaliser sur ce faux problme, c'est comme la retraite des parlementaires, on a l'impression que c'est injuste, mais c'est une part infime du problme...une goutte d'eau. Aprs, pour la forme, il faut que l'effort soit fait par tout le monde.


Un peu, il me semble, comme ce que "cote" le bouclier fiscal?

Aprs on va dire, il n'y a pas de petites conomies, c'est vrai, a permet surtout de ne pas trouver de grandes solutions  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Mdr.
> Tes ractions sont trs surprenantes.
> 1) Depuis plusieurs annes, il existe le statut de "conjoint collaborateur" > donc les deux cotisent ! Pour que les deux aient une retraite.
> 2) Si un seul a cotis (et il a cotis double, donc il n'a rien gagn): un seul touche 700 , le conjoint touchera aux alentours de 280  : aprs si moins de 1000  pour un couple c'est "gagner sur tous les tableaux"...pourquoi pas !


Ce que je dis, c'est que moi et mon pouse on cotise tous les deux  taux plein ( et on aura surement pas beaucoup plus de retraite, mais c'est un autre dbat), alors que dans le cas des agriculteurs/commerants un seul cotise  taux plein. Rsultat, pendant la priode de travail, on gagne plus, mais  la retraite on a moins. Moi, a ne me parait si dure que cela, si ? Je crois que rien n'empche les femmes d'agriculteurs de prendre le statut de salari de l'entreprise, et donc de cotiser, et donc d'avoir une meilleure retraite. Seulement, voil, a fait un plus au niveau des impts, des charges ... bref, a coute. Alors, on prfre gagner pendant les annes travailles, et perdre  la retraite. C'est a que j'appelle ne pas gagner sur les 2 tableaux. Ce que l'on gagne avant, on ne l'a pas aprs, et a me parait assez normal !





> Juste pour relev, on pourrait mettre tout le patrimoine des 10 personnes les plus riches de France, que a ne rglerait pas le problme des retraites pour une anne.
> Faut arrter de se focaliser sur ce faux problme, c'est comme la retraite des parlementaires, on a l'impression que c'est injuste, mais c'est une part infime du problme...une goutte d'eau. Aprs, pour la forme, il faut que l'effort soit fait par tout le monde.


Tu sais, c'est avec des gouttes d'eau que sont faits les ocans !  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Juste pour relev, on pourrait mettre tout le patrimoine des 10 personnes les plus riches de France, que a ne rglerait pas le problme des retraites pour une anne.


C'est pas a que je voulais dire.
Je prend l'exemple du salaire du prsident, qui est globalement de 240 000 par an. C'est la plus haute fonction de l'tat, avec le plus de responsabilits. Je ne comprend pas comment le patron d'EDF peut tre mieux pay que a. Mais a ne fait pas partie du dbat des retraites (quoique, a reste des conomies pour l'tat si on baisse son salaire).

Absolument d'accord avec toi sur les retraites des parlementaires.




> a fait surtout 20 ans que les patrons se goinfre sur notre dos ! Bien aid par les politiques de tout bord !


Attention  ne pas mettre le pdg d'une grande entreprise et le patron d'une petite PME dans le mme sac.

----------


## juvamine

> Ce que je dis, c'est que moi et mon pouse on cotise tous les deux  taux plein ( et on aura surement pas beaucoup plus de retraite, mais c'est un autre dbat), alors que dans le cas des agriculteurs/commerants un seul cotise  taux plein. Rsultat, pendant la priode de travail, on gagne plus, mais  la retraite on a moins. Moi, a ne me parait si dure que cela, si ? Je crois que rien n'empche les femmes d'agriculteurs de prendre le statut de salari de l'entreprise, et donc de cotiser, et donc d'avoir une meilleure retraite. Seulement, voil, a fait un plus au niveau des impts, des charges ... bref, a coute. Alors, on prfre gagner pendant les annes travailles, et perdre  la retraite. C'est a que j'appelle ne pas gagner sur les 2 tableaux. Ce que l'on gagne avant, on ne l'a pas aprs, et a me parait assez normal !


Mais l'agriculteur cotise presque double !! 18,5 %, contre 10% en moyenne pour un salari du priv et 7,5 pour un salari du public...

----------


## dams78

> C'est pas a que je voulais dire.
> Je prend l'exemple du salaire du prsident, qui est globalement de 240 000 par an. C'est la plus haute fonction de l'tat, avec le plus de responsabilits. Je ne comprend pas comment le patron d'EDF peut tre mieux pay que a. Mais a ne fait pas partie du dbat des retraites (quoique, a reste des conomies pour l'tat si on baisse son salaire).


En gros faudrai augmenter le prsident alors  ::aie:: .

Autant je peut tre choquer par tout ce qui est parachutes dors, primes, etc alors que l'entreprise ne dgage pas de bnfices (voire licencie), autant un gros salaire pour un type qui fait du bon boulot et qui permet  des milliers d'employs de vivre, a ne me choque pas tant que a.
D'autant plus que c'est de l'hypocrisie, qui ne serait pas prt  changer de boulot pour un salaire plus lev?

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui m'amuse, c'est que ds que l'on parle de retraite, on en revient toujours au : 
lui il a ca et il cotise ca, c'est pas juste...

Comme si les francais n'taient pas tous logs a peu pres a la mme enseigne.
Que l'on se dise qu'il faut niveler les retraites pour avoir a peu pres le mme mode de calcul pour la retraite, ca peut se comprendre.
Mais croire que les gouvernemeents successifs auraient tous pargn une certaine classe de la population(je ne parle pas des lites financires qui ne sont de toute facon pas concerne par la retraite par capitalisation) dans le calcul des cotisationss, c'est assez illusoire.

A chaque cas, on a des avantages et des inconvenients qui permettent d'une : 
 - de choisir son mode de cotisation(plus maintenant et plus a la retraite ou presque rien maintenant, mais peu de retraite)
 - de compenser les diffrences de statuts et de revenus(par exemple le problme des primes au lieu des salaires, de revenus diffrents, etc...)

Pour un agriculteur, l'ide si je me souviens bien est qu'il revend son exploitation  la fin(pas toujours facile) et donc il a largement de quoi vivre en retraite. Mme principe pour les artisans et autres proffessions librales.

Maintenant, on pourrait essayer de se poser d'autres questions de fonctionnements : 
 - Existe t'il des pays qui russsissent l'emploi des seniors mieux que nous.
 - Pouvons nous simplifier notre systme de charge(avec suppression d'intermdiaires et de vrificateurs donc conomies assez importantes)
 - Est ce que l'on peut imaginer avoir un systme de retraite dans un monde mondialis ou nous nous battons contre des chinois et des indiens qui n'ont droit  rien ?(si on travaille 40 ans et que l'on vit 30 ans aprs, on coute 2 fois notre salaire d'actif  peu pres(inflation comprise)
 - Dans la mme ligne, est-ce plus interessant d'avoir 15% de sans emplois indemniss ou de rpartir le travail sur un ensemble de masse salariale, donc de diminuer les dpenses chomage et d'augmenter les cotisations retraites ? Au prix d'une diminution salariale anticipe sur plusieurs mois / annes(les gens avec des credits seraient autrement en grande difficults financires il faut les prparer  se serrer la ceinture)
 - Doit on favoriser la possibilit d'avoir des revenus annexes, par l'entreprenariat, la posssibilit de postuler  des mi temps sans limite, etc... ce qui donnerait des cotisations retraites en plus dans certains cas et surtout la posssibilit pour une personne de rembourser plus vite ses emprunts
 - Quel est le niveau de vie que l'on veut attribuer a nos retraits, veut on payer pour leur survie, leeur vie quotidienne ou leur confort ? Est ce plus rentable de mettre en place des solutions d'hbergements publiques pour casser les prix et donc diminuer les besoins financier des retraits ?
 - Doit on autoriser les retraits  travailler.

Bref, je vois bien plus de possibilit de reflexion que ce que veut nous donner le gouvernement et les politiques en gnral, elections presidentielles approchant.

----------


## samkiller

Le dbat des retraites montre l'immobilise de la population franaise. tout le monde sait que le systme actuel n'est viable  long terme. Mais sous pretete de preservatin d'acquis sociaux qui coutent tellement cher qu'ils plombent le futur conomique mme du pays, on voit tout le monde tergiverser ici et l  gauche  droite.
En ce qui me concerne droite et gauche sont dans le mme panier ici. C'est tabou( dpart  60 ans )  gauche et totem (imposition plus importante et bouclier idiot fiscal)  droite afin d'largir l'assiette des recettes. 
De toutes les faons ceux qui paieront le plus cher tout ce merdier ce sont les jeunes, car quoi qu'en dise ils devront cotiser bien plus longtemps, car les prvisions actuelles sont plus que fallacieuse. Si on ne rgle pas le problme de l'emploi des sniors on peut repousser l'age de la retraite  65 ans si on veut a ne changera rien, ils seront juste quelques annes de plus au chomage avant d'aller en retraite. 
Et tout ceci dpend bien sur de la croissance, car si il n' ya pas de croissance, pas d'emploi et pas d'emploi alors cotisations et autres retraites remis en cause.
alors la solution serait  mon avis un mix entre retraite par capitalisation individuel, et le systeme actuel un peu modifi en laissant avec une etraite  la carte.
Le projet en prparation par le gouvernement ne  rsoudra en rien le problme. et ce n'est pas son but. Le but rel est de rassurer les agences de notations pour viter une pression sur la note de crdit AAA de la france qui lui permet de s'endetter de faon maladive. Il s'agit plus d'un affichage qu'autre chose, car il faut envoyer un message aux marchs qu'on fait quelque chose. Car une vrai reforme des retraites serait un suicide politique pour n'importe quel parti. 
Pour qu'un jour on rforme rellement les problmes de ce pays, il va un jour falloir demander des sacrifices aux franais et un homme politique qui accepterait de perdre les lections pour faire avancer les choses, comme l'a fait l'ancien chancellier allemand Shroeder.

----------


## Invit

> Le dbat des retraites montre l'immobilise de la population franaise. tout le monde sait que le systme actuel n'est viable  long terme.


C'est marrant, tu dis que le systme actuel n'est pas viable  long terme, mais juste en dessous...



> Si on ne rgle pas le problme de l'emploi des sniors on peut repousser l'age de la retraite  65 ans si on veut a ne changera rien





> Et tout ceci dpend bien sur de la croissance, car si il n' ya pas de croissance, pas d'emploi


...tu donnes deux leviers qui permettraient d'augmenter le nombre de cotisants, et donc de prserver le systme sans avoir besoin de le modifier.

Ah oui, pour ceux qui rvent d'galit, je sais pas si vous avez entendu Dodo (le comparse de Frdo) ce matin, mais il a dit : 
- pas touche aux rgimes spciaux avant 2016 (soit-disant que a a dj t fait dans la prcdente rforme)
- pas d'alignement public-priv au programme.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est marrant, tu dis que le systme actuel n'est pas viable  long terme, mais juste en dessous...
> ...tu donnes deux leviers qui permettraient d'augmenter le nombre de cotisants, et donc de prserver le systme sans avoir besoin de le modifier.


A savoir quand mme que monter l'age a 65 ans a pour premiree consquence de : (dans le systme et la conjoncture actuelle)
 - rajouter 5 ans de chomage pour les seniors
 - diminuer leur retraites de 20 trimetres si on impose les 5 ans en plus comme annuits.

C'est bien beau de parler de l'age ou l'on a le doit de partir a la retraite, mais vous semblez oublier que l'etat a interet a ce que les gens partent tot, mais avec des retraites incompletes.

5 ans en moins, c'est 20 trimestres de moins, soit environ 50% de la retraite en moins.
Pour faire simple, pour quelqu'un qui vit jusqu'a 85 ans : 
 - si il part a 60 ans sans ses 20 trimestres il gagnera 800 par mois(exemple) soir 25*800*12 = 240 000 euros
 - si il part a 65 ans avec sa retraite complete, il gagnera 1600 par mois, soit : 20*1600*12 = 384 000 euros

Le montant des retraites n'est la que pour illustrer le calcul et n'est pas representatifs de ce que pourrait toucher les gens.

Donc, augmenter l'age minimum ne changera pas grand chose au problme, a moin d'augmenter le nombre d'annuits, cee qui generera du chomage pour les jeunes, donc des cotisations plus tardives, une entre sur le march de l'emploi plus tardive et donc... des cotisations retraites plus faible a terme.

Le soucis, c'est qu'on peut faire ce que l'on veut, si il n y a du travail que pour 30M de personnes, on ne pourra jamais avoir 40M de personnes a travailler.(donc augmenter l'age de depart est stupide puisque de toute facon, quad le march de l'emploi est comme cela, les entreprises ont les moyens de trier plus, ce qui donne : pas de jeunes, pas de vieux et si possible pas de femme entre 25 et 40 ans.

----------


## juvamine

> Ce qui m'amuse, c'est que ds que l'on parle de retraite, on en revient toujours au : 
> lui il a ca et il cotise ca, c'est pas juste...
> 
> Comme si les francais n'taient pas tous logs a peu pres a la mme enseigne.


Nous avons dmontrer ici mme  maintes reprises que tout le monde n'tait pas log  la mme enseigne.
IL est plus compliqu de connaitre qui a vraiment le meilleur mais c'est un fait !




> Pour un agriculteur, l'ide si je me souviens bien est qu'il revend son exploitation  la fin(pas toujours facile) et donc il a largement de quoi vivre en retraite. Mme principe pour les artisans et autres proffessions librales.


ridicule, que fais tu de la succession ?
As tu une ide du tarif que peut couter une exploitation viticole  Bordeau ou en Bourgogne, il faudrait 3-4 gnrations d'emprunt pour qu'une personne "normale" puisse se payer une exploitation..




> - Existe t'il des pays qui russsissent l'emploi des seniors mieux que nous.


Il a t prouv que plus l'age de la retraite est tardif, + l'emploi des seniors est lev, car une entreprise "investi" sur son salari pour un + long terme.
Donc on ne repousse pas le chomage de 5 ans pour les seniors...
La Sude, avec un age a la retraute lev a russi ce pari (+ le cumul emploi retraite)




> - Pouvons nous simplifier notre systme de charge(avec suppression d'intermdiaires et de vrificateurs donc conomies assez importantes)


+ de fonctionnaires mis au placard...moi, ta proposition m'intresse.
Chorus, le nouveau progiciel de la fonction publique (pas encore mis en place) "remplacerait" 3500 fonctionnaires. a commence dj  broncher dans les administrations.




> - Dans la mme ligne, est-ce plus interessant d'avoir 15% de sans emplois indemniss ou de rpartir le travail sur un ensemble de masse salariale, donc de diminuer les dpenses chomage et d'augmenter les cotisations retraites ? Au prix d'une diminution salariale anticipe sur plusieurs mois / annes(les gens avec des credits seraient autrement en grande difficults financires il faut les prparer  se serrer la ceinture)


Thorie socialiste du partage du travail. C'est un leurre.
Le travail (l'offre) dpend de la demande. C'est un cercle vertueux.
La loi TEPA (defiscalisation des heures sup entre autres) ne rgle pas ce problme, mais seulement celui des gens qui font des heures sup: ils ne cotisent pas sur les heures sup.
D'o ma remarque de revenir aux 39h pour rellement cotiser (on peut laiss les heures sup au dl de 39h dfiscalises)...




> - Doit on favoriser la possibilit d'avoir des revenus annexes, par l'entreprenariat, la posssibilit de postuler  des mi temps sans limite, etc... ce qui donnerait des cotisations retraites en plus dans certains cas et surtout la posssibilit pour une personne de rembourser plus vite ses emprunts


J'ai l'impression que tu te contredis avec ta proposition prcdente. C'est une bonne ide je trouve.




> - Quel est le niveau de vie que l'on veut attribuer a nos retraits, veut on payer pour leur survie, leeur vie quotidienne ou leur confort ? Est ce plus rentable de mettre en place des solutions d'hbergements publiques pour casser les prix et donc diminuer les besoins financier des retraits ?


C'est pour cela que je propose un salaire "fixe" permettant de vivre dcemment. Tant mieux pour ceux qui auront pu pargner pendant leur vie active.
Arnaud Robinet m'a rpondu que c'tait le systme britannique (avec quelques variantes)




> - Doit on autoriser les retraits  travailler.


OUi ! mais il ne faut pas qu'ils touchent une pension  temps plein pendant ce temps l, et ils ne faut pas qu'ils continuent  cotiser : ils auront dj fait leur part de solidarit.
il y aurait donc moins de pensions  donner.




> De toutes les faons ceux qui paieront le plus cher tout ce merdier ce sont les jeunes, car quoi qu'en dise ils devront cotiser bien plus longtemps, car les prvisions actuelles sont plus que fallacieuse. Si on ne rgle pas le problme de l'emploi des sniors on peut repousser l'age de la retraite  65 ans si on veut a ne changera rien, ils seront juste quelques annes de plus au chomage avant d'aller en retraite.


cf ce que j'ai dit plus haut sur l'emploi des seniors.




> Et tout ceci dpend bien sur de la croissance, car si il n' ya pas de croissance, pas d'emploi et pas d'emploi alors cotisations et autres retraites remis en cause.


C'est vrai. J'ai pu le chiffre en tete. Mais les calculs qui ont t fait (voir le rapport complet du COR) n'ont pas t fait avec des prvision de croissance trs optimiste !




> alors la solution serait  mon avis un mix entre retraite par capitalisation individuel, et le systeme actuel un peu modifi en laissant avec une etraite  la carte.


C'est plus ou moins ce qui se trame : trouver une solution qui sauvera financirement le systme. Et encourager les franais  mettre de l'argent sur des dispositifs de retraite capitalise.




> Le projet en prparation par le gouvernement ne rsoudra en rien le problme. et ce n'est pas son but. Le but rel est de rassurer les agences de notations pour viter une pression sur la note de crdit AAA de la france qui lui permet de s'endetter de faon maladive. Il s'agit plus d'un affichage qu'autre chose, car il faut envoyer un message aux marchs qu'on fait quelque chose. Car une vrai reforme des retraites serait un suicide politique pour n'importe quel parti. 
> Pour qu'un jour on rforme rellement les problmes de ce pays, il va un jour falloir demander des sacrifices aux franais et un homme politique qui accepterait de perdre les lections pour faire avancer les choses, comme l'a fait l'ancien chancellier allemand Shroeder.


Je suis pas d'accord. Ce projet va aider  rsoudre le problme systmique. Notamment avec la hausse de l'age lgal. Tout le monde (gauche comprise) s'accorde  dire que l'on ne serait pas dans cette situation si on tait rest avec un age lgal  65 ans.




> A savoir quand mme que monter l'age a 65 ans a pour premiree consquence de : (dans le systme et la conjoncture actuelle)
> - rajouter 5 ans de chomage pour les seniors
> - diminuer leur retraites de 20 trimetres si on impose les 5 ans en plus comme annuits.


cf plus haut encore...




> Le soucis, c'est qu'on peut faire ce que l'on veut, si il n y a du travail que pour 30M de personnes, on ne pourra jamais avoir 40M de personnes a travailler.(donc augmenter l'age de depart est stupide puisque de toute facon, quad le march de l'emploi est comme cela, les entreprises ont les moyens de trier plus, ce qui donne : pas de jeunes, pas de vieux et si possible pas de femme entre 25 et 40 ans.


J'ai dj donn mon avis plus l dessus...

----------


## souviron34

> C'est deux chose diffrente. Les charges patronales peuvent tre augmente sans faire baisser le salaire brut donc ne pas faire baisser le fixe. Les charges salariales ne modifient pas le cot du salari par le patron, mais modifie le salaire brut, donc le salaire net.
> 
> Par exemple (sans polmiquer sur les diffrents chiffres qui sont faux) :
> Si je cote 3000  mon patron, il me donne 1700 brut, et je touche 1400 net.
> 
> Si on lui demande de donner 5 de plus en charges patronales, je lui couterai 3005 mais mon brut et mon net ne changeront pas.
> 
> Si on augmente de 5 les charges salariales, je cote toujours 3000  mon patron, mais mon brut et de 1695 et donc mon salaire net va baisser.
> 
> *Voil toute la diffrence. D'un ct on augmente mon cot sans baisser le salaire, de l'autre on laisse le mme cot  l'entreprise, mais on baisse le salaire de l'employ.*



voir ci-dessous la rponse  l'autre post....

Et mon explication  laquelle tu rpondais..

Si on considre que ton patron sort 3005, alors ton salaire NET (_au vrai sens, pas au sens du fisc_) baissera, puisque tu toucheras la mme chose alors que le patron aura sorti plus...

C'est toute l'astuce dmagogique de cette prsentation du calcul... 


Si c'est toi le patron, si toi tu dois embaucher quelqu'un , son cot est ce qui sort de ta poche, non ?  Admettons donc 3005.

Pour ton salari, il touchera 1700, et non 1705... 

Donc, en termes globaux, le salaire brut sera 3005, le salaire net (ce qui reste au salari) est 1700.

Ce qui fait que, d'une manire dtourne, on augmente les taxes et cotisations.. Tout simplement..

Que tu l'attribues  l'un ou  l'autre ne change rien...

Pour une augmentation de x% du brut du point de vue de l'employeur (_ce qui sort de sa poche_), du point de vue de l'employ (_ce qu'il touche rellement_) il ne gagne rien de plus, donc une augmentation de 0%. Donc une taxation de x% supplmentaire par rapport  ce qui tait le cas avant..

C'est pourtant pas difficile  comprendre...... 

C'est donc juste une manire dguise d''augmenter les taxes et cotisations...

Le rapport (argent sorti par le patron / argent touch par le salari) augmente, *le salari touche proportionnellement moins que ce qu'il touchait avant...*








> Peut-tre parce qu'en France on a les patrons les mieux pays du monde, alors qu'on est au 14me rang mondial dans les salaires des employs, non ?
> 
> a fait surtout 20 ans que les patrons se goinfre sur notre dos ! Bien aid par les politiques de tout bord !


Faudrait peut-tre arrter cette Grande Machination !!!

Quand arrivera-t-on en France  ne pas confondre Socit Multinationale et entreprise normale ??????

*99,95 %* des entreprises franaises sont des PME ou des TPE. Seul *0,05 %* est concern par ces "patrons qui se goinfrent", or ds qu'on parle entreprise ou patron c'est ceux-l qu'on cite seulement....

tablissements selon le nombre de salaris et l'activit (INSEE)

Soit *135* entreprises de plus de 2000 salaris contre *3 200 000* entreprises de moins de 10 salaris.... !!!



Mme dans les services de l'Etat.. Que ce soit la mise en application des 35h (et sa justification en termes de crations d'emplois) ou dans les formations AFPA, par exemple, sur "_comment crer son entreprise_", les exemples sont Adidas et autres...



Quand on arrivera  parler juste, peut-tre arrivera-t-on  une rflexion juste....



Tant qu'on n'y est pas, assimiler patrons et goujats ou PDG roulant sur l'or est non seulement un non-sens conomique et politique, mais galement une impasse sectaire et qui ne fait qu'attiser une haine et non tendre vers une solution.....

----------


## pmithrandir

> Nous avons dmontrer ici mme  maintes reprises que tout le monde n'tait pas log  la mme enseigne.
> IL est plus compliqu de connaitre qui a vraiment le meilleur mais c'est un fait !


Je ne dis pas equivalent, mais a peu pres quitable. Entre les baisse de salaire dans la priode active, et la baisse de retraite plus tard, je pense que ca s'quilibre pas mal.
(en gnral, les salaires du priv restent largement plus levs que dans le public, je dis bien, en gnral)



> ridicule, que fais tu de la succession ?
> As tu une ide du tarif que peut couter une exploitation viticole  Bordeau ou en Bourgogne, il faudrait 3-4 gnrations d'emprunt pour qu'une personne "normale" puisse se payer une exploitation..


Pour moi, le fait de donner une succession est un gain. Il n'est pas absurde non plus de "revendre" son exploitation a ses enfants, si elle doit s'amortir sur 100 ans, il n y a pas de raison que seul le premier actif paye pour celle ci.

postulat :
un agriculteur achete une ferme a 20M d'euros
Il travaille toute sa vie dessus et a fini de la payer a la fin, il a un bnfice de 20M d'euros. Si il veut faire ce cadeau a ses hritiers, grand bien lui fasse, mais il a quand mme 20M d'euro de patrimoine en plus.
Si il n'a pas eu le temps d'amortir tout, et qu'il reste 10M a payer, cela ne me parait pas absurde que ses enfants lui "rachete" une partir de ce qu'il a dj payer, la proprit valant toujours 20M d'euros.




> Il a t prouv que plus l'age de la retraite est tardif, + l'emploi des seniors est lev, car une entreprise "investi" sur son salari pour un + long terme.
> Donc on ne repousse pas le chomage de 5 ans pour les seniors...
> La Sude, avec un age a la retraute lev a russi ce pari (+ le cumul emploi retraite)


Le problme est toujours le mme, je ne comprend pas comment on va crer des emplois. Je ne nie pas la valeur d'un senior, mais il sera toujours moins intressant qu'un jeune en gnral, moins actif, plus cher, moins mallable, ...
Si il n'y a pas assez d'emploi il seront de toute faon mis a la porte. La sude est en plein emploi je pense, ce qui effectivement est une conditions pour que ta thorie fonctionne.




> + de fonctionnaires mis au placard...moi, ta proposition m'intresse.
> Chorus, le nouveau progiciel de la fonction publique (pas encore mis en place) "remplacerait" 3500 fonctionnaires. a commence dj  broncher dans les administrations.


J'ai toujours t d'accord pour diminuer les effectifs la ou c'est possible. Les impots, la scu, et autres grandes administrations ont largement bnficier des progrs de l'informatique mais leur effectif n'a pas vraiment diminuer, est ce normal ? Peut etre faudrait il plus de passerelles entre les "corps" de mtier chez les fonctionnaires pour pouvoir supprimer des postes et recaser les gens ailleur(une secrtaire a la secu ou a la poste fait le mme boulot)




> Thorie socialiste du partage du travail. C'est un leurre.
> Le travail (l'offre) dpend de la demande. C'est un cercle vertueux.
> La loi TEPA (defiscalisation des heures sup entre autres) ne rgle pas ce problme, mais seulement celui des gens qui font des heures sup: ils ne cotisent pas sur les heures sup.
> D'o ma remarque de revenir aux 39h pour rellement cotiser (on peut laiss les heures sup au dl de 39h dfiscalises)...


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la TEPA qui conbsiste a supprimer les cotisations qui s'avrent cruciale pour l'quilibre budgtaire. 




> J'ai l'impression que tu te contredis avec ta proposition prcdente. C'est une bonne ide je trouve.


C'est des propositions en vrac pour illustrer les pistes varies(de droite comme de gauche) que j'avais en tte. Elle ne sont volontairement pas cohrentes entre elles.




> OUi ! mais il ne faut pas qu'ils touchent une pension  temps plein pendant ce temps l, et ils ne faut pas qu'ils continuent  cotiser : ils auront dj fait leur part de solidarit.
> il y aurait donc moins de pensions  donner.


Je serais plus pour une cotisation rduite pour ne pas trop avantager les patrons qui les embauchent(pour viter d'avoir une situation ou il est moins intressant d'embaucher un mec de 63 que de 66).
Ou alors une cotisation nulle pour la retraite mais plus lev pour la scu(qui en a aussi bien besoin)

----------


## juvamine

> Faudrait peut-tre arrter cette Grande Machination !!!
> 
> Quand arrivera-t-on en France  ne pas confondre Socit Multinationale et entreprise normale ??????
> 
> *99,95 %* des entreprises franaises sont des PME ou des TPE. Seul *0,05 %* est concern par ces "patrons qui se goinfrent", or ds qu'on parle entreprise ou patron c'est ceux-l qu'on cite seulement....
> 
> tablissements selon le nombre de salaris et l'activit (INSEE)
> 
> Soit *135* entreprises de plus de 2000 salaris contre *3 200 000* entreprises de moins de 10 salaris.... !!!
> ...


 ::ccool:: 
Bien rsum !

----------


## babaothe

> Tant qu'on n'y est pas, assimiler patrons et goujats ou PDG roulant sur l'or est non seulement un non-sens conomique et politique, mais galement une impasse sectaire et qui ne fait qu'attiser une haine et non tendre vers une solution.....


+ 1 galement, en ajoutant qu'une telle attitude ne peut qu'tre contre-productive 
NB : je ne suis ni n'ai jamais t "patron", mais il est clair pour moi que nous avons besoin - un norme besoin - de gens prts  la devenir et prts  prendre des risques. Pas de gens prts  prendre de tels risques = pas de patrons = pas d'emplois = pas d'employs !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Faudrait peut-tre arrter cette Grande Machination !!!
> 
> Soit *135* entreprises de plus de 2000 salaris contre *3 200 000* entreprises de moins de 10 salaris.... !!!
> 
> Tant qu'on n'y est pas, assimiler patrons et goujats ou PDG roulant sur l'or est non seulement un non-sens conomique et politique, mais galement une impasse sectaire et qui ne fait qu'attiser une haine et non tendre vers une solution.....


Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais, ne faudrait-il pas alors, se poser la question des impts ? Quand le gouvernement met en place des protections pour ces grands patrons sous prtexte de protection de l'emploi et fuite des capitaux, ne devrait-il pas plutt aider les PME et PMI qui elles font rellement vivre le pays, plutt que toujours privilgier les entreprises du CAC40 ?

----------


## souviron34

Certainement, mais cela suppose de la part de tout le monde, y compris l'opposition et les syndicats, de faire cette distinction entre patrons du CAC40 et patrons normaux (_et je pse mes mots quand je dis normaux, puisqu' 99.9 % cela reprsente la normalit et non l'inverse_).

Je suis persuad que si le discours de tous tait parfaitement clair sur cette distinction, et non pas utiliser le terme "patron" pour tout, le dialogue et les solutions avanceraient  pas de gant...

Etre "patron" n'est ni une tare, ni un blasphme, ni un synonyme d'exploiteur, de goujat, de salo...

De mme, avoir une "entreprise" peut simplement signifier s'auto-employer, et non avoir des investissements, tre "commerant" (bouh !!!) , tre riche ...


Si il y a une seule bonne chose  garder des pays anglo-saxons, c'est d'arrter cette haine strile, ce modle driv du dbut du XXime sicle, et de considrer normal un entrepreneur et une entreprise.. sans complexes, sans favoritisme, mais sans haine non plus...
(_il y en a d'autres, mais ce n'est pas le sujet ici_)

Et donc modifier son discours (et sa pense) en consquence...



Cela donne l'impression que l'idal serait d'tre salari, mais simultanment que c'est tellement horrible  cause de l'exploitation que franchement on ne sait plus bien ce qu'il faudrait faire..

De mme pour les fonctionnaires.. Je suis issu d'une famille de fonctionnaires.. J'ai tellement entendu que c'tait horrible, que les conditions taient difficiles, que les autres taient privilgis, etc etc, que finalement quel intrt de l'tre pour se plaindre ? J'en suis parti... Et ma famille s'est dsespre... Faudrait savoir !!!

----------


## dams78

> Je suis d'accord avec toi, mais, ne faudrait-il pas alors, se poser la question des impts ? Quand le gouvernement met en place des protections pour ces grands patrons sous prtexte de protection de l'emploi et fuite des capitaux, ne devrait-il pas plutt aider les PME et PMI qui elles font rellement vivre le pays, plutt que toujours privilgier les entreprises du CAC40 ?


Je vais reprendre un exemple que je connais bien, pas forcment reprsentatif mais je pense que si : l'automobile.
Pendant la crise qu' subit l'automobile ce sont les sous-traitants qui ont trinqu, cela a permis aux constructeurs de "survivre", et quand les commandes sont reparties il est toujours plus facile de remonter une PME sous-traitante que de remettre en marche une usine qui a t abandonne.

En 2009 on a jamais cr autant de PME, justement  mon avis, parce qu'elles jouent un rle de tampon pour les grosses botes et pour l'conomie. Et qu'en cas de faillite de leur part, en recrer une quand le climat s'y prte reste toujours plus facile qu'avec une grosse structure.
Il me semble que l'conomie amricaine est base sur ce principe, et quand on voit la ractivit des USA cela reprsente un certain avantage.

----------


## Louis Griffont

On en revient toujours au mme. Changer les mentalits. 
Mais pour cela, ne faudrait-il pas d'abord changer de manire de gouverner ? Et de gouvernance ? Et de systme politique ?

----------


## dams78

> On en revient toujours au mme. Changer les mentalits.


Comment a?

----------


## Louis Griffont

En France on a un problme avec la russite. Si tu russis alors tu es la cible de la masse. On est jaloux de ce que les autres ont.
Il suffit de voir la gne occasionne si on parle de salaire.

Demander  quelqu'un combien il gagne, c'est l'agresser. Et au mieux, tu obtiendras une rponse du genre  : "Pas plus que toi !", "Pas assez", "Pas beaucoup". Rarement une rponse chiffre !

----------


## souviron34

absolument..

C'est trs trange, d'ailleurs...

Alors que c'est un leitmotiv permanent (entre grves et comme tu dis jalousies ou tirades sur "ce que gagne intel ou intel" (_surtout les autres : les politiques, les grands patrons, etc)_), c'est tabou..

Et (bien que la plupart s'en dfendent) totalement issu du catholicisme pur et dur...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Et (bien que la plupart s'en dfendent) totalement issu du catholicisme pur et dur...


Ben oui, c'est un vieux rsidu du catholicisme (l'orthodoxie n'est pas en reste d'ailleurs) que tu retrouve dans la plupart des pays latins. Dans les pays ou la Reforme est passe, on retrouve une toute autre attitude.

----------


## Invit

> Certainement, mais cela suppose de la part de tout le monde, y compris l'opposition et les syndicats, de faire cette distinction entre patrons du CAC40 et patrons normaux (_et je pse mes mots quand je dis normaux, puisqu' 99.9 % cela reprsente la normalit et non l'inverse_).


Je pense qu'il faut galement avoir le regard inverse (celui des patrons). Pour eux, les syndicats sont des grvistes compulsifs, les employs franais sont trop chers, pourtant, nous sommes parmi les plus productifs du monde, avec une qualit que nous envie beaucoup de pays (Il n'y a qu' voir les produits de luxe).

Je pense que les relations direction-employs ne sont pas bonnes en France et la culture, les mdias et les politiques ne font rien pour amliorer cela. La stigmatisation des uns et des autres est omniprsente, il faut arrter cela et discuter autour d'une table avant de faire des dclarations. 

Quand je vois que la rforme des retraites tait crite avant mme la concertation avec les syndicats, je ne sais pas comment on peut toruver un consensus en faisant cela. En France, la rforme des retraites va prendre 6 mois (Avril-Septembre 2010). En Norvge, elle a pris prs de 10 ans, et  finie par aboutir  un consensus clair et prcis sur beaucoup de points.
La France est un pays de contestataires, d'oppositions. On oppose toujours la droite et la gauche, les patrons et les employs/ouvriers, les fonctionnaires et les employs du priv... Il faut arrter cela et discuter pour chaque dcision  prendre. 
Cela commence ds l'enfance, on oppose les lves entre eux au lieu des les faire travailler ensemble. Le travail communautaire (rfrence au logiciel libre) permet d'avoir une ouverture d'esprit plus grande. 
Pourquoi ne pas faire travailler les enfants/ados en communaut  l'cole au lieu de les noter individuellement. Cela permettrait  nos enfants de comprendre la vision des autres et ainsi de savoir s'asseoir autour d'une table, d'couter les arguments des uns et des autres et de trouver un consensus pour chaque dcision  prendre. Quand je vois les dputs  l'Assemble Nationale, je crois que l'on est loin du compte.

En ce qui concerne les dcisions politiques, il ne faut que 50% des voix pour faire passer une loi, ce qui veut dire qu'un parti politique qui dtient plus de 50% des voix  l'AN peut faire passer tout ce qu'il veut sans tre inquit. Pourquoi ne pas obliger d'obtenir 66% (2/3) des voix du Parlement pour qu'une loi soit vote. Cela obligerait les gouvernements  trouver des consensus et ainsi, tout le monde y gagnerait. 
C'est pour cela que je suis pour la mise en place de la proportionnelle lors des scrutins.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je rajouterai que mme sur les sujets qui nous avantagent, nous nous opposons sans arriver a trouver un consensus entre personnes ayant le mme objectif.

Exemple sur les retraites, je suis persuad que les fonctionnaires, les agriculteurs et les salaris du priv, sans oublier aussi les patrons normaux(merci souviron pour la dfinition) ont tous le mme soucis : avoir une retraite dcente et qu'ils sont sur de toucher jusqu' leur mort.

Imaginez quand mme que c'est une certaine confiance en la socit qui est demande la. Quand on voit que de plus en plus de personnes demandent a restimer la valeur d'une retraite, que le systme est montr du doigt comme couteux et mal quilibr et que la gnration d'actif n'y croit pas... il n'y a qu'un pas vers une diminution drastique des retraites dans le futur voir leur suppression.(ne dites pas que c'est impossible, une loi et c'est fait...)

Dans ces conditions, s'engager dans une retraite pour 50 ans(on ne l'imagine jamais vraiment pour 10...) c'est comme s'engager dans un tunnel sans lumire, c'est assez casse gueule et stressant.

Au final, on a quelque chose de fondamental qui se discute au sein de petit groupes, de classes sociales et de classe d'age.
Mais jamais nous ne discutons ensemble de ces problmes.

La dcision est donc donne entirement au parlement(compos a 99% de grabataires d'une gnration dpasse par l'informatique et par aucun moins de 30 ans... voir peut etre 35...)
Ce parlement tant par essence dans la 5me rpublique fait pour voter des lois qui feront chier la moiti de la population et qui contenteront parfois l'autre moiti.

Bref, on oppose pour mieux rgner...

Autant parfois notre cot rleur a du bon(sav des entreprises, transports en commun bons, prix attractifs...) autant pour ce qui est des dbats de socit, on est des nuls....


PS : comme d'hab, faudrait faire gaffe a pas trop digresser sur les dbats sur la rpublique, son parlement, etc... au pire, un autre sujet sur notre systme dcisionnaire aurait sa place dans cette section(je crois mme qu'il existe dj)

----------


## souviron34

> Quand je vois que *la rforme des retraites tait crite avant mme la concertation avec les syndicat*s, je ne sais pas comment on peut toruver un consensus en faisant cela. En France, *la rforme des retraites va prendre 6 mois* (Avril-Septembre 2010).* En Norvge, elle a pris prs de 10 ans*, et  finie par aboutir  un consensus clair et prcis sur beaucoup de points.


je te reprend sur ce seul point, sur les autres je suis d'accord..

Mais sur celui-l, c'est justement faire fi de l'Histoire..

Je pourrais te sortir (_puisque je suis dans le tri des papiers de famille_) le rsum fait par mon pre au nom de la CGT pour la prparation du (IX ??) plan, en 1982-84. On en  parlait dj, avec les mmes solutions...

Donc cela fait ... *30 ans* que l'on en discute... 3 fois plus qu'en Norvge...

On ne peut donc pas dire que "_a se fait dans l'urgence et sans la consultation des syndicats_"...

Sauf que personne n'ayant eu les c.illes de le faire graduellement avant ( gauche pour raisons idologiques pendant les annes 80 (_60 ans, c'est Miterrand qui l'avait dcid_) et lectoralistes depuis,  droite pour raisons lectoralistes), l on arrive au pied du mur et on va tre oblig de le faire d'un coup (presque) sec...
 ::roll::

----------


## henderson

Sauf que la retraite  60 ans a t dcide alors que l'on travaillait 40 heures par semaine (sans parler des 5 heures sup ni du samedi sur deux ... moi, j'ai connu a) et ce jusqu' 65 ans !
Ce qui veut dire que les ouvriers devant leur machines ou sur les chantiers travaillaient plein pot !
Ce qui avait aussi une rpercussion sur le volume des cotisations !
Mais c'est aussi l'poque o les "vieux" ne voyaient que la couleur de la vignette sur les vhicules.

Les congs pays sont aussi un dogme (depuis 1936)... donc faut-il les supprimer ?
Et puis les gamins de 10 ans qui ne foutent rien  l'cole, ne faudrait-il pas les renvoyer  la mine (qui du coup redeviendraient rentables) ?
Parce que ... des dogmes en voici, des dogmes en voil !!!

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Sauf que personne n'ayant eu les c.illes de le faire graduellement avant ( gauche pour raisons idologiques pendant les annes 80 (_60 ans, c'est Miterrand qui l'avait dcid_) et lectoralistes depuis,  droite pour raisons lectoralistes), l on arrive au pied du mur et on va tre oblig de le faire d'un coup (presque) sec...


Certes, mais une fois encore, on va le faire n'importe comment, et ce sera remis en cause par le prochain gouvernement (enfin si on change de prsident)

----------


## dams78

> Certes, mais une fois encore, on va le faire n'importe comment, et ce sera remis en cause par le prochain gouvernement (enfin si on change de prsident)


Bah oui Martine a dit qu'elle remettrait la retraite  60 ans.
Et puis tant qu' faire elle va peut tre remettre ses 35H.

----------


## juvamine

> Et puis tant qu' faire elle va peut tre remettre ses 35H.


Ils ont meme pas eut le courage politique de les enlever les 35h
La retraite serait peut etre un bon argument pour les virer. C'est quand mme troitement li !

----------


## dams78

> Ils ont meme pas eut le courage politique de les enlever les 35h
> La retraite serait peut etre un bon argument pour les virer. C'est quand mme troitement li !


Retraite  65 ans + semaine  40H, c'est pire qu'une rvolution l !!!

----------


## juvamine

> Retraite  65 ans + semaine  40H, c'est pire qu'une rvolution l !!!


Mais on rsoudrait bien des problmes
Faut pas oubli qu'une semaine  39h, veut dire (grosso modo): une anne de cotisation de gagne tous les 10 ans (soit + 4 ans sur une carrire complte)
+ un dpart  la retraite  65 ans....
Je n'ai pas fait le calcule mais on doit rentrer dans les clous...
Et je considre que si on a le courage politique de pass  65 ans, il n'y a plus grand chose  faire pour ramener les 39h...

La je parle en terme purement financier
Il reste  traiter le problme de la pnibilit (je ne suis pas favorable au fait qu'elle soit prise en compte dans le calcul de la retraite)
Le problme des tudes tardives (que l'on a peu voqu ici)
Et bien d'autres choses que j'oublie.

----------


## pmithrandir

juvamine...

Je ne sais toujours pas d'ou sort cette progression de demande au niveau des heures de travail.

D'aprs toi, si je dis : 
on va travailler 45 heures, les patrons vont tous trouver de quoi occcuper et rentabiliser les nouvelles heures ?

Ton quation est completement biaise par le fait que non, il n y a pas de travail en france et que oui, on ne produit rien du tout, donc mme en augmentant les ressources de gens, on ne fais que donner ces ressources aux chinois qui produisent nos TV 46".

Et on peut arreter de dire que ca coute plus cher en France, au Canada je coute bien plus cher a mon patron(mon salaire est 2 fois mon francais...), mais ca recrute a fond les ballons.

Si on veut augmenter le nombre d'heure travaille(avec un taux horaire au ras des paquerettes) il faut recommencer  produire quelque chose,  innover, etc... Accuser les cotisations, ca ne concerne que quelques domaines bien prcis dlocalisable, pour la plupart dj parti.

En plus, plus on augmente le nombree d'heure travaill, moins une entreprise a besoin de salaris et donc, plus on doit compenser en donnant de l'argent  l'assurance chomage.

----------


## souviron34

> Et on peut arreter de dire que ca coute plus cher en France, *au Canada je coute bien plus cher a mon patron(mon salaire est 2 fois mon francais...)*, mais ca recrute a fond les ballons.


Tu n'as pas bien fait tes calculs  ::P: 

Ton salaire est peut-tre 2 fois ton salaire en France (_c'est bizarre, d'ailleurs, parce que moi c'tait plutt 40%. Ce n'est que quand j'ai t indpendant que j'ai touch 2 fois mon salaire franais_), mais tu n'as que 3 semaines de congs pays, pas les tickets restaus, pas les aides, pas la mme retraite justement, etc etc...

Tout compris, normalement tu touches normalement environ 40% de moins qu'en France...

Sauf que.. Tu vis nettement mieux au Canada avec 40% de moins qu'en France avec 40% de plus...  ::P: 

 ::D:

----------


## juvamine

> juvamine...
> 
> Je ne sais toujours pas d'ou sort cette progression de demande au niveau des heures de travail.
> 
> D'aprs toi, si je dis : 
> on va travailler 45 heures, les patrons vont tous trouver de quoi occcuper et rentabiliser les nouvelles heures ?
> 
> Ton quation est completement biaise par le fait que non, il n y a pas de travail en france et que oui, on ne produit rien du tout, donc mme en augmentant les ressources de gens, on ne fais que donner ces ressources aux chinois qui produisent nos TV 46".
> 
> ...


Les 35h tait destin  une chose : faire de l'emploi. Hors a n'a pas fonctionn. C'est une belle preuve du fait que le partage du travail n'est pas une solution.
Et nos tv 46", il faut les "acheter", les "transporter", les "promouvoir", les "vendre", les "rparer", les "recycler"
Bref il faut pas voir la simple conception. C'est un peu limit comme vision.

Et je n'accuse pas les cotisations, je cherche juste un moyen simple d'augmenter l'assiette des cotisations sans pour autant amputer le pouvoir d'achat des franais: pour le coup a augmente leur pouvoir d'achat par la mme occasion.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> En plus, plus on augmente le nombree d'heure travaill, moins une entreprise a besoin de salaris et donc, plus on doit compenser en donnant de l'argent  l'assurance chomage.


Oui, mais, a, a arrange le patronat, qui a tout intrt  maintenir un taux de chmage important pour imposer ses volonts !




> Les 35h tait destin  une chose : faire de l'emploi. Hors a n'a pas fonctionn. C'est une belle preuve du fait que le partage du travail n'est pas une solution.


Et pourquoi ? Parce qu'elle n'a pas t correctement applique et surtout, trs vite dvoye par le gouvernement Chirac en 2002 ! 
La loi a t vote en 2000 et de 2001  2002, bizarrement, le chmage a connu sa plus forte baisse ! Il a commenc  remonter en 2002 sous Chirac avec les premires mesures d'allgement des 35h !
Moi, ce que j'en dis...  :8-): 




> Et nos tv 46", il faut les "acheter", les "transporter", les "promouvoir", les "vendre", les "rparer", les "recycler"
> Bref il faut pas voir la simple conception. C'est un peu limit comme vision.


Et puis a favorise le maintient de la dictature chinoise, qui bnficie  des socits comme Total !  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Les 35h tait destin  une chose : faire de l'emploi. Hors a n'a pas fonctionn. C'est une belle preuve du fait que le partage du travail n'est pas une solution.
> Et nos tv 46", il faut les "acheter", les "transporter", les "promouvoir", les "vendre", les "rparer", les "recycler"
> Bref il faut pas voir la simple conception. C'est un peu limit comme vision.
> 
> Et je n'accuse pas les cotisations, je cherche juste un moyen simple d'augmenter l'assiette des cotisations sans pour autant amputer le pouvoir d'achat des franais: pour le coup a augmente leur pouvoir d'achat par la mme occasion.


Elle est bien belle ta vision, mais ce n'est pas avec ce type de travail que la France ira mieux conomiquement. De plus, pour la plupart, les tches que tu cites ne sont pas faites par des entreprises franaises (transport par des polonais ou des espagnols, recyclage par des indiens si la TV est recyclable, ce qui n'est pas encore le cas ds TV LCD/plasma...)

Ce qu'il faut  la France, c'est une industrie forte avec une forte valeur ajoute. Les franais sont des travailleurs de qualit, leurs savoir-faire est reconnu partout dans le monde, mais le prix est lev. 
Pour que la France redresse la barre conomiquement, il faut crer de l'innovation sur des technologies de pointe qui vont crer de l'emploi en France. Le problme que l'on a aujourd'hui, c'est que nous avons les ttes pensantes qui crent et innovent, mais ds que l'ide est viable, on dlocalise la production. 
Il faut inciter les entreprises qui innovent  fabriquer leurs produits en France. De plus, nous ne savons pas vendre nos technologies  l'tranger, il suffit de voir le succs de la carte  puce, il n'a t un succs qu'en France.

Le problme des retraites est un problme de dmographie, de politique et d'conomie. Le gros problme qui se pose aujourd'hui, c'est que le systme des retraites doit s'auto-financer, alors que dmographiquement, cela est impossible. Mme avec une retraite  65 ans, cela n'est pas viable, il faut stopper cet auto-financement et trouver des financement ailleurs. Il faut galement rflchir  plus long terme sur la dmographie de la France dans 80 ans, celle-ci devrait tre stable (sauf vnement majeur de type guerre), ce qui permet de construire quelque chose de prenne pour les gnrations futures.

----------


## juvamine

> Oui, mais, a, a arrange le patronat, qui a tout intrt  maintenir un taux de chmage important pour imposer ses volonts !


J'ai du mal  te suivre dans ce genre de remarque. Mais passons.




> Et pourquoi ? Parce qu'elle n'a pas t correctement applique et surtout, trs vite dvoye par le gouvernement Chirac en 2002 ! 
> La loi a t vote en 2000 et de 2001  2002, bizarrement, le chmage a connu sa plus forte baisse ! Il a commenc  remonter en 2002 sous Chirac avec les premires mesures d'allgement des 35h !
> Moi, ce que j'en dis...


En priode de croissance...c'est simple.
Quand y'a de l'argent qui rentre, on peut le distribuer facilement, sauf qu' long terme...a pte !




> Et puis a favorise le maintient de la dictature chinoise, qui bnficie  des socits comme Total !


 bouuuuuh le mchant capitalisme.  ::evil::

----------


## unknow0

> J'ai du mal  te suivre dans ce genre de remarque. Mais passons.


simple si il y a lus de demandeur d'emploie que de poste disponible l'embaucheur peu revoir a la baise les salaires et les competance a la hause.

----------


## ManusDei

> l'embaucheur peu revoir a la baise les salaires


pas volontaire, mais beau  ::): 


Et effectivement, les 35H c'tait une bonne ide, corne par le "pay 39" qui a entrain un gel des salaires (ou pas d'augmentations le temps de compenser), tout en demandant aux gens de faire en 35H ce qu'ils faisaient en 39, pour embaucher le moins possible.

Et avec tout le charcutage des 35H qui a t fait depuis, on peut quasiment l'abroger, mme si le plus intelligent serait de l'appliquer rellement.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'ai du mal  te suivre dans ce genre de remarque. Mais passons.


Il suffit de rflchir et parfois d'ter ses illres galement.  :;): 



> En priode de croissance...c'est simple.
> Quand y'a de l'argent qui rentre, on peut le distribuer facilement, sauf qu' long terme...a pte !


Sur ce point, il me semble que la droite avait fait pression pour que le gouvernement Jospin redistribue les bnfices de la croissance, alors que la gauche souhaitait rembourser la dette publique. La pression organise par la droite, soutenue par les mdias qui permirent de rallier l'opinion publique, une fois de plus bien manipule, avait contraint le gouvernement de l'poque  redistribuer sous forme de remises d'impts l'argent de la croissance, plutt que de baisser notre endettement. On ne peut que le regretter, bien videmment ! Mais, bon, les banques devaient-elles aussi pousses dans ce sens !  ::roll:: 




> bouuuuuh le mchant capitalisme.


Le capitalisme n'est pas mchant, c'est le libralisme sans contrle et ce qu'en font des gens sans scrupules, qui est dangereux !

----------


## souviron34

> Oui, mais, a, a arrange le patronat, qui a tout intrt  maintenir un taux de chmage important pour imposer ses volonts !


Ah oui ???

Alors pourquoi a-t-on,  gauche comme  droite, pouss pour la robotisation dans les annes 60-70, parce que "_le travail est alinant_" ??

C'est en fait toute l'analyse de base de Marx et suivants (_pas la thorie du capitalisme, mais l'analyse des rapports des humains avec le travail_) qui est biaise..

Avec "_le travail est alinant_", la seule voie est d'automatiser au maximum ce qui est automatisable, et de travailler de moins en moins...


Sauf que ce que cette vision n'a pas pris en compte, c'est que justement il FAUT travailler....



Donc le patronant a des responsabilits, c'est exact, mais la population, les partis politiques, et les syndicats en ont tout autant, car ils sous-tendent le mme raisonnement...

(_voir plus bas comentaire de ManusDei_)






> Et pourquoi ? Parce qu'elle n'a pas t correctement applique et surtout, trs vite dvoye par le gouvernement Chirac en 2002 ! 
> La loi a t vote en 2000 et de 2001  2002, bizarrement, le chmage a connu sa plus forte baisse ! Il a commenc  remonter en 2002 sous Chirac avec les premires mesures d'allgement des 35h !
> Moi, ce que j'en dis...


Non ...

C'est que le calcul dmagogique de prentation des 35h (_100 000 * 5h = 25 000 (ou  peu prs) emplois  temps plein_), est totalement faux et dmagogique (ou plutt lectoraliste)...

Ce qui marche dans une chane de production industrielle o les gens sont remplaables au pied lev ne l'est pas dans l'industrie tertiaire, ce qui reprsente 60% des emplois en France depuis le milieu des annes 70..


C'est en a que a ne marche pas et ne peut *JAMAIS* marcher.... (_en tous cas par rapport  la cration de l'emploi_)...

J'ai toujours dit que c'est un problme de smantique..

On auait d dire "_la dure lgale du travail devient 35h_", sans plus (_comme on avait dit "la dure lgale du travail devient 39h en 68_), et non pas "_grce  a on va crer des emplois_"...







> Et puis a favorise le maintient de la dictature chinoise, qui bnficie  des socits comme Total !


Parce que les dictatures en Afrique Centrale n'ont pas t maintenues grce  Total et Elf ??






> Ce qu'il faut  la France, c'est une industrie forte avec une forte valeur ajoute. Les franais sont des travailleurs de qualit, leurs savoir-faire est reconnu partout dans le monde, mais le prix est lev.


a va, les chevilles ???


Dsol de te dcevoir, mais cette vision est hrite de 4 sicles de domination grce aux Empires.. "Les Bons sauvages".. Trs capitaliste et imprialiste (voire raciste) comme vision...

Non, nous ne sommes pas les meilleurs.. 

Oui, nous ne sommes pas mauvais..

Mais d'autres sont au moins aussi bons (_chinois, indiens, russes, .pays slaves et nordiques.._). Ils ont eu (ou ont) d'excellents systmes d'ducation, et simplement la dispariition des empires et la gnralisation des changes font qu'aujourd'hui nous sommes en concurrence directe et non plus qu'ils sont rendus "muets" par les empires...

Pourquoi va-t-on en Chine ? Pourquoi Dubai emploie-t-il pleins d'Indiens ? Pourquoi le secteur du BTP en France dans les annes 60 employait-il pleins d'Italiens, de Portugais , d'Espagnols ?

Parce qu'ils sont "reconnus" pour faire du bon travail... 

S'il te plat arrte de croire que nous sommes suprieurs aux autres... Le Cocorico a va...

Nous ne sommes pas mauvais, mais pas "les meilleurs"...






> Et effectivement, les 35H c'tait une bonne ide, corne par le "pay 39" qui a entrain un gel des salaires (ou pas d'augmentations le temps de compenser), tout en demandant aux gens de faire en 35H ce qu'ils faisaient en 39, pour embaucher le moins possible.
> 
> Et avec tout le charcutage des 35H qui a t fait depuis, on peut quasiment l'abroger, mme si le plus intelligent serait de l'appliquer rellement.


 ::ccool::

----------


## david06600

> Pourquoi va-t-on en Chine ? Pourquoi Dubai emploie-t-il pleins d'Indiens ? Pourquoi le secteur du BTP en France dans les annes 60 employait-il pleins d'Italiens, de Portugais , d'Espagnols ?
> 
> Parce qu'ils sont "reconnus" pour faire du bon travail... 
> 
> S'il te plat arrte de croire que nous sommes suprieurs aux autres... Le Cocorico a va...
> 
> Nous ne sommes pas mauvais, mais pas "les meilleurs"...


On va en Chine car il travaille 7j/7j pratiquement, ils vivent pour travailler, la Chine est une vrai fourmilire et une fourmie chinoise coute moins chre qu'une fourmie franaise.
L'Inde a beaucoup de resources de par sa dmographie et beaucoup tudie.  Il n'y pas de diffrence je pense entre employ un chinois ou un indien niveau qualit du travail.  Pourquoi les indiens alors ?  La diffrence doit se faire au niveau culturel ou au niveau des politiques des pays.  Nous n'employons pas d'Indiens en France, par contre il y en a beaucoup en Angleterre.  Employer des Portuguais etc... en France dans le BTP est un choix politique, la France a voulu priviligi une politique d'immigration.  Tu le dis toi mme nous ne sommes pas mauvais, nous aurions donc pu faire aussi bien qu'un Espagnol ou Portuguais.

----------


## pmithrandir

Bon, dj, pour le salaire canadien, je bnficie des taux bas de l'euro pour parler de ca(surtout que mon alaire a t ngoci en priode de taux haut).



> 50 000$ + 12500(prix du package et des avantages divers) = 62500$ => 48 000 
> 
> Je touchait 23000 brut en France pour le mme boulot, soit environ 30-35 000 tout compris.
> 
> Sachant que j'ai 4,5 semaine de vacances(3 semaines + 1,5 semaine paye a nol), que je bosse largement moins(bah oui, les pauses repas sont payes... et le rythme de travail est cool.
> Que j'ai un matos bien mieux comme cran 26 pouces + portable.
> Que rgulirement on nous oaye la bouffe, et que tous les jours on a de quoi prendre le pti dej, du caf a volont et mme soda et jus de fruit...
> 
> Bref, qualit de travail sans quivalent en France.
> ...


Bon, parlons a nouveau du sujet : 

Pour les 35 heures, effectivement, elles ne sont pas bien pass a cause de cette galit de salaire.
On peut comprendre  la fois les deux partis : 
 - Le gouvernement de l'poque qui ne voulait pas mettre en difficult les mnages en leur diminuant leurs salaires de 15% du jour au lendemain, et qui ont essay de rtablir une meilleure redistribution des richesse par la loi, grossire erreur.
 - Les patrons qui n'ont pas compris pourquoi il devrait soudainement paye plus pour la mme chose.

Pour le chmage qui diminue les droits des salaris, c'est tellement simple a comprendre que je ne peux penser que tu ne sais pas de quoi l'on parle. 
Le plein emploi, c'est normment donn au salari, entre autre pour le garder. Parce qu'un salari qui part du jour au lendemain c'est une perte norme pour une entreprise. Et oui, c'est je pense volontaire de la part des diffrents gouvernements de droite(parce que le seul gouvernement de gauche que j'ai vu a selon moi t celui qui a le mieux march) de laisser un chmage a 9- 15% pour touffer les droits des salaris. 
Tu ne veux pas le faire, ok, on va trouver quelqu'un d'autre pour ca. Le motif de licenciement est mme tout trouv, "ne veux pas se conformer a sa nouvelle fiche de position" et hop, dehors.

Souviron par contre, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ton argumentation.
Je pense en effet que nous sommes destins a travailler de moins en moins. Entre autre parce que la robotisation / informatisation peut faire pour moins cher et avec une meilleure qualit bien des choses. garder un niveau d'emploi constant en nombre d'heure me parait donc compltement illusoire. On diminue toujours nos besoins en nombre d'heure travail grce a la robotique, mais on devrait russir paralllement a crer de l'emploi. Il y a une incohrence vidente dans l'quation.

On a donc plusieurs choix : 
 - soit on cr des emplois de services aux autres qui font que le niveau de vie va augmenter(au lieu de faire des machines, les gens font pousser des fleurs pour embellir la commune pour schmatiser... ou font de l'art) Mais il faut bien les payer.
 - soit on diminue continuellement la dure lgale du travail en faisant en sorte de garantir une certaine barrire aux frontires pour viter que la main d'uvre trangre d-rgule soit une menace. 

Le problme de cela, c'est que ca va a l'encontre de la faon de vivre que l'on a actuellement et du discours que l'on nous serine depuis des annes : travailler plus pour gagner plus... 
C'est un vritable problme de socit qui fait que l'on ne parle que d'argent, et de service, en oubliant que souvent, il est plus intressant de travailler moins et de faire plus soit mme.
Un exemple : 
je travaille 30h, j'ai le temps d'aller chercher mes enfants a l'cole, de faire a manger, de faire du bricolage et de suivre les devoirs de mes gamins : en plus de mon travail, j'ai conomiser de l'argent en cuisinant, en n'ayant pas de babysitter(paye autant que moi parce que pas nombreuses) du maon(pay bien plus que moi) et mes enfants auront un meilleur niveau scolaire. 
Je travaille 45h/semaine : j'ai pleins de sous, mais je paye la babysitteur, la femme de mnage, le rparateur de tout et n'importe quoi parce que quand je rentres je suis naze, je ne vois mes enfants que le week end, etc...

Toute la question est de savoir si les 15h de travail en plus cr assez de salaire pour rentabiliser les pertes

Je sais que peu de gens comprennent cela, mais le moment ou j'ai t le mieux dans ma peau, je bossais entre 15 et 25h/ semaine.
Mes revenus taient faibles, mais j'avais le temps de regarder les missions culturelles et les documentaires a la TV, de m'intresser de prt a la politique, de m'investir dans des associations, de faire des soires, de m'amuser,   etc... J'allais trimer dans un boulot de merde, mais a cot j'avais normment de temps pour moi.
Comme j'avais plus de temps pour mes amis, ils en avaient plus aussi pour moi, ce qui fait qu'au lieux de dpenser des milliers d'euros dans des travaux, je les faisais avec eux, a charge de revanche.

Si on rsume, une partie de la semaine tait consacr a la culture, une partie au finance, une partie aux amis et une partie au troc de bon procds et aux loisirs.

----------


## Lyche

Oui sauf que si tu fait en sorte que les personnes n'aient plus besoins des babysiter, des femmes de mnages, des chauffeurs de bus, des plombiers (et tout autre chose que tu expliques faire par ton temps de travail ammoindrie), non seulement toi tu gagnes moins (mais tu t'y retrouves apparemment), mais en plus tu fait une destruction massive d'emploi puisque tous les services qui te sont utiles et dont tu te passes finalement, il y a des gens derrire.. je suis vraiment pas convaincu du gain effectif au niveau national..

----------


## unknow0

> Oui sauf que si tu fait en sorte que les personnes n'aient plus besoins des babysiter, des femmes de mnages, des chauffeurs de bus, des plombiers (et tout autre chose que tu expliques faire par ton temps de travail ammoindrie)


sauf que tous le monde n'a pas les meme besoin, au final certain trouverons plus interessant de payer la babysiter, une femme de menage, .. et de travailler plus (pour gagner plus).




> mais en plus tu fait une destruction massive d'emploi puisque tous les services qui te sont utiles et dont tu te passes finalement, il y a des gens derrire.. je suis vraiment pas convaincu du gain effectif au niveau national..


les femme de menage il y en aura toujours besoin pour les espaces publics, le gens ayans-assez-pour-ne-pas-avoirs-a-se-faire-chier-avec-le-megange, les hotel, .. idem avec toute autre profesion (apas peu etre les babysiter mais sa spas un job a temps plein non plus  ::aie:: )

----------


## dams78

> les femme de menage il y en aura toujours besoin pour les espaces publics, le gens ayans-assez-pour-ne-pas-avoirs-a-se-faire-chier-avec-le-megange, les hotel, .. idem avec toute autre profesion (apas peu etre les babysiter mais sa spas un job a temps plein non plus )


Je suis pas convaincue non plus, au contraire je pense qu'il faut crer de l'emplois et c'est ce qu'il se passe avec les services  la personnes dductible des impts (bouuuu la niche fiscale  ::):  )
De toute faon en France on ne peut plus avoir d'industrie "classique" donc soit on fait du haut de gamme ou autre, soit on s'oriente vers du service.

----------


## Lyche

> sauf que tous le monde n'a pas les meme besoin, au final certain trouverons plus interessant de payer la babysiter, une femme de menage, .. et de travailler plus (pour gagner plus).


Exacte, et je pense que laisser le choix de vie est encore la meilleure solution plutt qu'imposer. Cependant, la majorit des gens sont incapable de prendre de bonnes dcisions par manque de connaissance




> les femme de menage il y en aura toujours besoin pour les espaces publics, le gens ayans-assez-pour-ne-pas-avoirs-a-se-faire-chier-avec-le-megange, les hotel, .. idem avec toute autre profesion (apas peu etre les babysiter mais sa spas un job a temps plein non plus )


Hmm, je connais des baby-siter qui font a  plein temps, qui bossent via une boite. (Genre SSII pour les baby siters  ::aie:: ) Mais a existe.
Ce que je voulais dire dans mon exemple, c'est que la rduction du temps de travail n'est pas la solution la mieux adapte  tous, certains mtiers (hospitalier par exemple) ne peut pas se permettre les 35h, d'autres pourraient se permettre 30 voir 25, mais les horaires de travail ne doivent pas tre aplanis pour tous au mme niveau..

----------


## ManusDei

Avec la robotique et l'automatisation, on a effectivement augment la productivit, et rduit les besoins en personnel, mais il faut tout de mme construire les chanes d'assemblage, et surtout, on a cr de nouveaux besoins (un ordinateur par personne  la maison par exemple).

L o on a merd, c'est qu'on arrive pas  produire avec un ratio cot/qualit intressant en France compar  la Chine (par exemple).

EDIT : les hpitaux sont dj en sous-effectifs, et ne comptent pas les heures de leurs employs, donc oui, ils ne peuvent pas passer  35H sans embaucher massivement.

----------


## unknow0

> Hmm, je connais des baby-siter qui font a  plein temps, qui bossent via une boite. (Genre SSII pour les baby siters ) Mais a existe.


oki je ne sais pas :s




> Ce que je voulais dire dans mon exemple, c'est que la rduction du temps de travail n'est pas la solution la mieux adapte  tous, certains mtiers (hospitalier par exemple) ne peut pas se permettre les 35h


:o pourquoi il ne pourrait pas?
il faut juste qu'il soit assez nombreux sa suffi. (oui bon il sont dj pas assez mais pour sa il faudrait embaucher mais sa coute trop cher et vu que les hpitaux doivent tre autonome ..)

----------


## Lyche

Parce que le milieu hospitalier demande des critres particuliers. Par exemple, les patients ont besoin d'un suivi mdicale par des personnes rgulires.
Rien que pour a, je pense qu'il est important que le personnel hospitalier soit trs prsent, un confort de vie pour les patients qui ne vivent pas une hospitalisation avec bonheur.
En revanche, je ne nie pas qu'il faudrait bien plus de personnel pour permettre aux infirmiers d'avoir un meilleur suivi de chaque patient. (moins de patients, mais mieux encadrs)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> il faut juste qu'il soit assez nombreux sa suffi. (oui bon il sont dj pas assez mais pour sa il faudrait embaucher mais sa coute trop cher et vu que les hpitaux doivent tre autonome ..)


Je sais mme pas si dans l'histoire rcente (avec des hpitaux publics) il y a eu des cas o les effectifs taient considrs comme suffisants. Les mdecins ont toujours boss comme des acharns.

----------


## Louis Griffont

Le temps que l'argent sera la seule source de bonheur et de base sociale reconnue et accepte par tout le monde, on se fera chier  gagner un peu d'argent pour avoir le plaisir d'en dpenser plus, juste pour narguer le voisin !  ::roll::

----------


## babaothe

> les femme de menage il y en aura toujours besoin pour les espaces publics, le gens ayans-assez-pour-ne-pas-avoirs-a-se-faire-chier-avec-le-megange, les hotel, ..


Ce terme n'est plus employ.
 On parle maintenant de technicien(ne)s de surface.
Et associer ce genre de tches aux seules femmes (tu n'as pas dit "femmes ou hommes") me choque quelque peu.
En Inde, par exemple, ce sont les hommes (dobbies) qui assurent seuls ces tches (ce n'est pas mieux !). Une tche ne saurait tre destine aux seules "femmes" (dames)  ou aux seuls "hommes" (messieurs).

----------


## unknow0

> Ce terme n'est plus employ.
>  On parle maintenant de technicien(ne)s de surface.
> Et associer ce genre de tches aux seules femmes (tu n'as pas dit "femmes ou hommes") me choque quelque peu.
> En Inde, par exemple, ce sont les hommes (dobbies) qui assurent seuls ces tches (ce n'est pas mieux !). Une tche ne saurait tre destine aux seules "femmes" (dames)  ou aux seuls "hommes" (messieurs).


en mme temps homme de mnage ca ne se dit pas trop ..
et technicien idem (genre faut tre technicien pour balayer .. oui bon il ne faut pas savoir que balayer et respecter bon nombre de norme d'hygine ..)
fin bon tous sa pour dire que je n'ai fait qu'employer le terme le plus courant sans aucune arrire penser faut arrter de voir le mal partout aussi xD

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce terme n'est plus employ.
>  On parle maintenant de technicien(ne)s de surface.


T inquite dans 20 ans on les appellera ingnieur en nettoyage.
Toujours cet ternel besoin de reconnaissance... 

Les titres et les medailles ca coute pas cher et ca fait plaisir...

C'est tellement plus simple et tellement plus hypocrite... ou comment ne pas apeller un chat un chat juste pour faire croire aux gens qu'ils ne sont pas en bas de l'echelle(et t a vu, je suis technicienne... comme mon fiston qui est technicien informatique avec son bac +2...)

----------


## babaothe

si le mot technicien vous parait "pompeux" et destin  "passer de la pommade", je vous rappelle qu'existent d'autres mots, moins pjoratifs  que des expressions telles "femmes de mnage", "Madame pipi", etc.... Je sais bien que nombreux sont encore ceux qui parlent de "femmes de mnage", voire de "bonnes" (y compris "bonnes  tout faire").
On peut par exemple viter  la fois le caractre pjoratif de telles expressions et le caractre pompeux d'autres. Le simple mot employ est  lui seul adquat ("employ(e) de maison", "aide mnagre/mnager", par exemple). Question de respect de la personne (et galement de la femme . Merci de me relire en dtail).

----------


## unknow0

> si le mot technicien vous parait "pompeux" et destin  "passer de la pommade", je vous rappelle qu'existent d'autres mots, moins pjoratifs  que des expressions telles "femmes de mnage", "Madame pipi", etc.... Je sais bien que nombreux sont encore ceux qui parlent de "femmes de mnage", voire de "bonnes" (y compris "bonnes  tout faire").
> On peut par exemple viter  la fois le caractre pjoratif de telles expressions et le caractre pompeux d'autres. Le simple mot employ est  lui seul adquat ("employ(e) de maison", "aide mnagre/mnager", par exemple). Question de respect de la personne (et galement de la femme . Merci de me relire en dtail).


oui et on ne dit pas forcement "femme de mnage" pour blesser/dvaloriser/manquer de respect  qui que se soit aussi!
comme dire a quelqu'un "t'es con toi" n'est pas forcement mchant/insultant (surtout en fonction de comment et a qui tu le dit certes).

----------


## Louis Griffont

a me rappelle une anecdote quand j'tais gamin. Je devais avoir une dizaine d'annes, et mon pre m'avait emmen chez un spcialiste des os. 
C'tait un professeur ostopathe, et pendant la consultation, il demande  mon pre sa profession. Mon pre lui rpond "Professeur". Le mec le regarde (genre regard interrogatif) et lui demande sa spcialit. Mon pre lui dit, sans honte, "Professeur de maonnerie" et le gars d'avoir un sourire de soulagement en prcisant, "Professeur de l'ducation nationale". Bref, le foss tait remis en place ! 

Comme quoi, les titres, ne sont pas si inutiles et n'ont de valeurs que l'importance qu'on leurs donne !  ::ccool::

----------


## babaothe

salut
cet ostopathe a faut.
Quand bien mme on admettrait que "professeur" pt se substituer  "enseignant", il n'en resterait pas moins vrai que l'tre ne signifie pas que l'on exerce dans l' "Education Nationale" !

----------


## Louis Griffont

> salut
> cet ostopathe a faut.
> Quand bien mme on admettrait que "professeur" pt se substituer  "enseignant", il n'en resterait pas moins vrai que l'tre ne signifie pas que l'on exerce dans l' "Education Nationale" !


H, c'est un souvenir du gamin de 10 ans que j'tais  l'poque, de l'eau  couler sous les ponts depuis, et les termes exacts, je ne m'en souviens plus.

C'est surtout la remise en place du terme professeur, qui m'avais choqu. Pour moi, je ne voyais pas la diffrence  l'poque. D'ailleurs, pour moi, c'tait un docteur !  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

un article sur le plafond de la retraite actuelle : 
http://eco.rue89.com/2010/06/10/y-a-...etraite-153076

Si je comprend bien, 17000 environ pour la retraite de base + Max 45000 par an pour la complmentaire.

A confirmer

----------


## Invit

Alors, 62 ans pour tout le monde, mme si vous bossez depuis l'ge de 16 ans, pas de prise en compte de la pnibilit, a ne fait ragir personne ?  ::aie::

----------


## dams78

> pas de prise en compte de la pnibilit


J'ai pas eu trop le temps de suivre le sujet, mais j'ai lu un papier sur la pnibilit justement : apparemment a serait un mdecin qui dcidera si il y a eu des squelles et si c'est positif tu gagnes deux ans. Le fait qu'il n'y ai pas de liste de mtier "pnible" mais plutt une expertise qui permettrai de rellement mettre en cause les conditions de travail m'a paru plus juste!

Aprs 62 ans si cela permet rellement de "sauver" les retraites (bien que d'ici l on aura encore pousser l'ge lgal), je ne trouve pas a si abus que a.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Alors, 62 ans pour tout le monde, mme si vous bossez depuis l'ge de 16 ans, pas de prise en compte de la pnibilit, a ne fait ragir personne ?


D'aprs E.Wurth la pnibilit est prise en compte. En effet, le texte prvoit que si tu es atteint d'invalidit  au moins 20% tu as le droit  la retraite  60 ans.  ::ccool::   ::aie:: 

Sinon, y a de bons trucs, mais ce qui m'nerve, c'est que les rgimes spciaux ne sont pas concerns !  ::evil::

----------


## dams78

> Sinon, y a de bons trucs, mais ce qui m'nerve, c'est que les rgimes spciaux ne sont pas concerns !


J'avais entendus dire que le publique allait s'aligner sur le priv, qu'en est il?

Sinon +1 pour les rgimes spciaux.

----------


## juvamine

de ce que je sais, la pnibilit sera gre "tout au long de la carrire"
a se fera plus tard "hors rforme des retraites"

c'est une bonne chose je pense

----------


## Louis Griffont

> J'avais entendus dire que le publique allait s'aligner sur le priv, qu'en est il?
> 
> Sinon +1 pour les rgimes spciaux.


Pour leur taux de cotisation (7 contre 10, actuellement, je crois) mais pas pour le calcul des retraites sur les 6 derniers mois contre... 25 ans !  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> D'aprs E.Wurth la pnibilit est prise en compte. En effet, le texte prvoit que si tu es atteint d'invalidit  au moins 20% tu as le droit  la retraite  60 ans.


Sur visite mdicale, et est-ce que cette retraite est  taux plein ?

----------


## juvamine

Faut aller beaucoup plus loin pour la fonction publique
je pense qu'ils partent du principe "chaque chose en son temps"
Y'a plusieurs aspect
l'histoire des fixes / primes
la complmentaires "indpendante" pour la FP, et un peu bizarre je crois
etc etc etc

Faut aller jusqu'au bout, rformer la fonction publique en profondeur, pour finalement aligner le rgime de retraite sur celui du priv.
Je pense que le chantier tait d'une toute autre envergure, et qu'ils prfrent  mettre un place un systme prenne pour aligner tout le monde ensuite.

----------


## ManusDei

> D'aprs E.Wurth la pnibilit est prise en compte. En effet, le texte prvoit que si tu es atteint d'invalidit  au moins 20% tu as le droit  la retraite  60 ans.





> A 60 ans, un cadre a 21 ans d'esprance de vie quand un ouvrier en a 14.  Jean-Louis Malys, secrtaire national CFDT


a aussi c'est sympa, une fois que tu t'es fait dfonc par ton boulot, tu peux avoir une retraite plus tt. Donc, dans le projet du gouvernement tel qu'il est aujourd'hui, une fois que ton boulot a fait de toi un handicap (c'est a l'invalidit de 20%), on "compense" en t'offrant une retraite un peu plus tt, pour que tu puisses passer tes dernires annes de handicap  la maison (je grossis le trait un peu, c'est volontaire).

Et de toute faon, rien que le principe de prise en compte de la pnibilit pour avoir une retraite est une mauvaise chose en soi.
Cela veut dire qu'on accepte qu'on ouvrier meure plus tt qu'un cadre, parce qu'il sera us par son travail. Au lieu de chercher  offrir une retraite plus tt, on ferait mieux de chercher  amliorer leur esprance de vie. Moi je trouve a intolrable (et d'ailleurs, c'est la position exprime par le Modem sur le sujet, comme quoi le ni-droite-ni-gauche ne veut pas dire une-fois--droite-une-fois--gauche).




> de ce que je sais, la pnibilit sera gre "tout au long de la carrire"
> a se fera plus tard "hors rforme des retraites"


Mouais, les promesses (surtout que tu es bien le premier  en parler, aucune publicit n'est faite l-dessus)...

Edit : mon chiffre vient de l, qu'il soit juste ou faux je m'en moque,  partir du moment o on est d'accord sur le fait qu'il y a diffrence dans l'esprance de vie.
http://eco.rue89.com/2010/06/17/le-g...ibilite-155257

----------


## Invit

Pareil que toi. Mais tout le monde semble trouver normal qu'un travail te conduise  20% d'invalidit  60 ans...

----------


## juvamine

Je peux faire mon libral de base et dire qu'ils avaient qu' choisir un autre travail ? ::mouarf:: 

Chaque travail, chaque misre !

Moi je pense qu'il faut vraiment coupler sa retraite avec un placement "personnel".
De ce fait, on pourra se permettre de partir plus tt si le coeur nous en dit.

----------


## Paenitentia

Mais a correspond  quoi 20% d'invalidit ? Je veux dire,  partir de quels symptmes/problmes on est considr comme handicap  20% ?

----------


## Louis Griffont

> Je peux faire mon libral de base et dire qu'ils avaient qu' choisir un autre travail ?
> 
> Chaque travail, chaque misre !
> 
> Moi je pense qu'il faut vraiment coupler sa retraite avec un placement "personnel".
> De ce fait, on pourra se permettre de partir plus tt si le coeur nous en dit.


a c'est vraiment une vision de riches... 
Les personnes travaillant dans des usines  moins que le smic et ayant dj bien du mal  boucler leurs fin de mois, elles vont vraiment tre contente d'apprendre que si elles ont le droit de crever 1 mois aprs avoir laborieusement obtenu leur droit  la retraite, c'est bien fait pour elles, elles avaient qu' capitaliser !  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> Je peux faire mon libral de base et dire qu'ils avaient qu' choisir un autre travail ?
> 
> Chaque travail, chaque misre !


La misre du joueur de foot n'est pas la mme que celle de l'agriculteur. Y a beaucoup moins de joueurs de foot qui se suicident que d'agriculteurs. C'est donc si anormal que a de vouloir que tout le monde ait un travail qui permette de gagner au moins honntement sa vie, et de profiter d'une retraite au mme titre que tout le monde (14 et 21 ans d'esprance de vie, c'est pas la mme retraite) ?




> Moi je pense qu'il faut vraiment coupler sa retraite avec un placement "personnel".
> De ce fait, on pourra se permettre de partir plus tt si le coeur nous en dit.


Comme le dit Louis Griffont, pour faire un placement "personnel", il faut que le salaire le permette. Le SMIC est loin de le permettre.

----------


## dams78

> La misre du joueur de foot n'est pas la mme que celle de l'agriculteur. Y a beaucoup moins de joueurs de foot qui se suicident que d'agriculteurs. C'est donc si anormal que a de vouloir que tout le monde ait un travail qui permette de gagner au moins honntement sa vie, et de profiter d'une retraite au mme titre que tout le monde (14 et 21 ans d'esprance de vie, c'est pas la mme retraite) ?
> 
> 
> 
> Comme le dit Louis Griffont, pour faire un placement "personnel", il faut que le salaire le permette. Le SMIC est loin de le permettre.


Je me pose juste une question, comment quilibr ceci? Est ce qu'on peut demander  un cadre (donc plus de revenus) de payer toujours plus (impts + cotisations retraite) et au final de le faire partir encore plus tard  la retraite, parce qu'on a dcrt que d'autre devais partir plus tt que lui?

Pour le placement personnel, je pense qu'on devrai plus non pas favoriser mais plus faire comprendre aux gens que devenir propritaire c'est dj capitalis pour sa retraite...

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.developpez.net/forums/d92...t/#post5292599
J'en parle juste l. Pour moi il ne devrait pas y avoir de "tel mtier part plus tard ou plus tt", mais on ne devrait pas avoir de diffrence entre les esprances de vie en fonction du mtier. Donc c'est le mtier qui est  revoir, pas les retraites.

----------


## OWickerman

Allez, je ne rsiste pas  vous citer cela :

"
Retraites : un oubli qui en dit long            

Dans son article  Financement des retraites : lenjeu des cotisations patronales , Bernard FRIOT, professeur dconomie et sociologie  luniversit Paris X, crivait :  On oublie toujours, quand on raisonne sur lavenir des retraites, que le PIB progresse denviron 1,6 % par an, en volume, et donc quil double,  monnaie constante, en 40 ans. Cest pourquoi nous avons pu multiplier par 4,5 les dpenses de pension depuis 1960 .

Pourquoi une information aussi dterminante est-elle censure ?

Parce que tout simplement un petit calcul facile, montrerait que ceux qui nous gouvernent, nous prennent pour des demeurs.

- En effet : si aujourdhui 10 actifs produisent un gteau de 100 et quils ont  charge 4 retraits. Cest 14 personnes qui se partagent un gteau de 100. Ainsi la part de chaque personne est de (100 : 14) soit 7,14. 

> > > > - Si dans quarante ans, 10 actifs produisent un gteau de 200 et quils ont  charge 8 retraits. Ce seront 18 personnes qui se partageront un gteau de 200. Ainsi la part de chaque personne sera de (200 : 18) soit 11,1.

Cest limpide ! Il sera donc possible de financer des retraites au mme niveau quavant leurs rformes  remonter le temps. De plus, la part de gteau restante pour linvestissement et llvation du niveau de vie sera bien plus importante en 2040 (en monnaie constante).

Alors, o est donc le problme ? 
> > > > Pourquoi cet acharnement  dtruire un systme qui fonctionne bien ? Parce que le systme social franais, mis en place par le Conseil national de la rsistance (CNR) en 1945, met en rage les hommes daffaires et les financiers pour des raisons videntes.

> > > > Par exemple, il leur est impossible de raliser des plus values  boursires  sur 40% de notre part salariale (les fameuses cotisations sociales patronales) qui payent notre retraite et notre sant, en toute dignit et responsabilit. Noublions pas que ces cotisations sociales reprsentent notre salaire diffr qui est le fruit de notre travail. Il ne sagit ni dassistanat ni de charit patronale comme le laisse entendre une mauvaise propagande.

Et cest bien l que se situe tout lenjeu de leurs rformes : les classes dirigeantes rvent de faire main basse sur notre salaire diffr.

Pour semparer de cette  galette , leur stratgie consiste  rduire nos droits pour nous contraindre, de plus en plus,  financer notre sant et notre retraite par des assurances prives.

> > > > Ils ont dailleurs dj commenc : les rductions de cotisations patronales se multiplient depuis 2002 et atteignent dj prs de 30 milliards chaque anne. Combien de ces 30 milliards sont alls aux investissements productifs ? Combien demplois crs ? Quelle efficacit au regard des sommes englouties ? Quelle valuation ? De plus, le fait que notre systme fonctionne bien sans aller faire un tour sur les tapis verts des casinos boursiers met en vidence linutilit et le rle prdateur des acteurs de la sphre financire.

Ceci est confirm de faon magistrale dans le Monde Diplomatique de Fvrier sous le titre :   Faut-il fermer la bourse? 
"

----------


## pmithrandir

> http://www.developpez.net/forums/d92...t/#post5292599
> J'en parle juste l. Pour moi il ne devrait pas y avoir de "tel mtier part plus tard ou plus tt", mais on ne devrait pas avoir de diffrence entre les esprances de vie en fonction du mtier. Donc c'est le mtier qui est  revoir, pas les retraites.


A mon avis, ta vision est utopique, et c'est une autre facon de dire :  on ne fait rien, on va arranger ca d'une autre manire.

Il y a des mtiers qui abiment le corps humain, mais dont nous avons besoin.
Par exemple : 
 - un informaticien aura des problmes de vue plus tot
 - un artisan aura fait travailler ses muscles, aura respirer la poussire d'un chantier, aura surement pris quelques dcharges dans les mains ou aura eu quelques brulures. Ca ne peut pas s'empcher, ca peut peut tre se rduire, mais a chaque fois qu'on essaye, on augmente la pnibilit d'une autre part souvent parce que ca prend plus de temps avec la nouvelle procdure.
 - un facteur portera des charges lourdes toute sa vie, vivra en dcal, etc...
 - une infirmire sea plus expose aux maladies

etc...
Que doit on faire, arreter de tout faire ? robotiser encore plus pour arreter les mtiers pnibles, qui sont parfois les seuls a n'tre accessible sans qualification ?

Au lieu d'un examen du mdecin qui va devenir le bouc missaire du prochain gouvernement parce que l'on va s'apercevoir que les dpart anticips vont tre bien suprieur  ce qui tait prvu, on aurait pu qualifier les mtiers selon 3 ou 4 catgories et instaurer un niveau de pnibilit qui font que les annuits s'accumulent plus ou moins vite. Ca aurait t l'enfer  ngocier et il aurait fallu le faire tous les 5 ans de nouveau pour tre bien sur de ne pas gnrer d'ingalit, donc ca n'aurait jamais march.

Bref, je pense quand a moi que de toute faon, tous les systmes de retraites seront injustes quand a leurs rgles. Si ca vous choque que l'ouvrier meure plus vite que le cadre, moi ca me parait logique et immuable. Alors oui, c'est dgueulasse, mais je pense que l'on y peut rien. Les seuls politiques efficaces pour changer l'age de la mortalit sont celles qui concerne la sant de tous les franais et donc par la mme occasion on augmente aussi celle des cadres.

Pour en revenir a cette rformette, je pense qu'elle  oublier de redfinir les montants des retraites, leur plafonnement, leur imposition, etc...
Je ne parle pas des minimum vieillesse, mais a mon avis, les retraits ont un niveau de vie et une pargne bien plus importante, du fait en particulier que le logement est pay, que leur retraite quivaut a un salaire correct, qu'ils vivent seuls sans enfants, qu'ils ne sont pas a la pointe de l'habillement et de la mode, etc...
On a pas non plus imaginer des retraites  la carte pour compenser les ingalits propres a chacun.

Terranova le prsentait comme cela : 
Pourquoi ne pas autoriser les gens a cotiser plus pour partir plus tot, ou cotiser moins pour partir plus tard, ou encore cotiser 0 en renonant a la retraite. On peut imaginer ainsi que certains cotiseraient beaucoup , ou pas du tout selon leur projet de vie. On pourrait faire voluer ca dans la carrire.
Il y a des moments comme les temps de crise ou l'argent serait plus utile ailleur(en particulier si d'un seul coup on est le seul a travailler dans le couple) Par contre, quand la situation redevient normale, il est plus facile de cotiser.
On peut dire que c'est trop compliqu pour les francais, je ne pense pas que ce soit le cas. Autrement, a quoi cela sert il d'amener 80% d'une classe d'age au bac ?On parle de leur retraite, pas de celle des gens qui y sont dj ou qui y arrive et qui ont moins de culture conomique et financire.

Pour l'ide de monter l'age du dpart a la retraite et d'esprer trouver des heures de travail par magie, je n'ai jamais compris l'ide de cration d'heures qui viennent de quelque part. Pour moi la France a actuellement besoin d'un certain quota d'heure travaille. On est pas dans la situation ou l'on aurait 0% de chmage et ou on aurait besoin de garder les vieux plus longtemps.

Si tu as besoin de 100 milliard d'heures travailles et que tu as la population active dsireuse de travailler pour 115 milliard d'heures, tu as 13 ou 14% de chmage, c'est mathmatique.

Cette rformette n'est donc pas vraiment une nouvelle parce que je pense qu'elle ne va strictement rien changer, si ce n'est dans l'ide qu'elle va rduire drastiquement les retraites au minimum vieillesse trs vite. En effet, les personnes ne pourront pas cotiser plus longtemps parce qu'il n y aura pas de travail pour eux, ils seront donc au chmage et ne cotiseront pas plus. Avec la dcote par trimestre non travaill que l'on a actuellement, on va se retrouver avec des gens sans le sous dans le futur.

Et a cot de cela, le vrai problme, celui du chmage et des conditions salariales n'est jamais rsolu.
Moins de chomage 
=> Salaire plus haut => conditions de vie meilleures => esprance de vie plus longue
=> salaire plus haut => plus de cotisation retraite => quilibre des comptes actuels.
=> moins de stress => vie plus agrable => esprance de vie plus haute
=> moins de stress au travail => meilleure productivit =>plus grande estime de soi => qualit qui augmente => condition de travail meilleures

...

----------


## ManusDei

> - En effet : si aujourdhui 10 actifs produisent un gteau de 100 et quils ont  charge 4 retraits. Cest 14 personnes qui se partagent un gteau de 100. Ainsi la part de chaque personne est de (100 : 14) soit 7,14. 
> 
> > > > > - Si dans quarante ans, 10 actifs produisent un gteau de 200 et quils ont  charge 8 retraits. Ce seront 18 personnes qui se partageront un gteau de 200. Ainsi la part de chaque personne sera de (200 : 18) soit 11,1.


Ok, mais pourquoi on passe de 100  200 ?




> - un informaticien aura des problmes de vue plus tot
>  - un artisan aura fait travailler ses muscles, aura respirer la poussire d'un chantier, aura surement pris quelques dcharges dans les mains ou aura eu quelques brulures. Ca ne peut pas s'empcher, ca peut peut tre se rduire, mais a chaque fois qu'on essaye, on augmente la pnibilit d'une autre part souvent parce que ca prend plus de temps avec la nouvelle procdure.
>  - un facteur portera des charges lourdes toute sa vie, vivra en dcal, etc...
>  - une infirmire sea plus expose aux maladies


Les crans ont volus, je ne sais pas si c'est suffisant, et tout ne se fait pas sur cran. Il y a galement des lunettes, des oprations.
L'artisan pourrait avoir un rythme de travail moins soutenu, passer  32H par exemple, ou avoir un temps limit qu'il peut passer dans la poussire des chantiers.
Pour le facteur et l'infirmire, je ne sais pas si effectivement ils vivent moins longtemps.
Et bon, oui on n'arrivera jamais  un systme parfait, mais est-ce qu'on doit pas essayer de faire mieux ? Parce que tu sais qu'un logiciel sans bug a n'existe pas, tu ne fais ni tests ni dbogage ni maintenance ?




> Que doit on faire, arreter de tout faire ? robotiser encore plus pour arreter les mtiers pnibles, qui sont parfois les seuls a n'tre accessible sans qualification ?


Robotiser ne veut pas dire ncessit de qualifications trs suprieures




> Si ca vous choque que l'ouvrier meure plus vite que le cadre, moi ca me parait logique et immuable. Alors oui, c'est dgueulasse, mais je pense que l'on y peut rien.


On y peut rien surtout si on essaye pas.




> Terranova le prsentait comme cela : 
> Pourquoi ne pas autoriser les gens a cotiser plus pour partir plus tot, ou cotiser moins pour partir plus tard, ou encore cotiser 0 en renonant a la retraite. On peut imaginer ainsi que certains cotiseraient beaucoup , ou pas du tout selon leur projet de vie. On pourrait faire voluer ca dans la carrire.
> Il y a des moments comme les temps de crise ou l'argent serait plus utile ailleur(en particulier si d'un seul coup on est le seul a travailler dans le couple) Par contre, quand la situation redevient normale, il est plus facile de cotiser.


Retraite  points. Avec une retraite obligatoire qui t'assure un minimum vieillesse, et le principe de la retraite  points pour ajouter  ce minimum, tout le monde peut moduler selon ses vux.

----------


## dams78

> Les crans ont volus, je ne sais pas si c'est suffisant, et tout ne se fait pas sur cran. Il y a galement des lunettes, des oprations.
> L'artisan pourrait avoir un rythme de travail moins soutenu, passer  32H par exemple, ou avoir un temps limit qu'il peut passer dans la poussire des chantiers.
> Pour le facteur et l'infirmire, je ne sais pas si effectivement ils vivent moins longtemps.


D'un autre ct on peut dire la mme chose pour les ouvriers : si on prend le travail  la chane tout se fait avec des bras articuls (genre pour porter les batteries, etc). Par contre a n'empche pas la rptition des mouvements...

----------


## ManusDei

> D'un autre ct on peut dire la mme chose pour les ouvriers : si on prend le travail  la chane tout se fait avec des bras articuls (genre pour porter les batteries, etc). Par contre a n'empche pas la rptition des mouvements...


Oui, il y a encore du travail  faire pour qu'on travaille sans se pourrir la sant.
Et a serait bien qu'on s'attaque aux causes plutt qu'au consquences.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Robotiser ne veut pas dire ncessit de qualifications trs suprieures


Je voulais surtout montrer du doigt que la robotisation, montre en solution par beaucoup entraine d'autre problmes. En effet un robot remplace les mtiers simples et en particulier ceux qui se font  la chaine.

Mais il y a des gens qui ne sont pas capable de faire plus. Que fait on de ceux la une fois qu'on leur a enlev leur travail ?

Pour la pnibilit et la difficult de resorber cette diffrence, je pense sincerement que ce n'est pas possible dans notre modele economique actuel, et qu'avec les moyens que l'on mettrait en oeuvre pour resorbeer le retard, on pourrait faire avancer plus le niveau de vie de la population globale.

Si on imagine une socit avec beaucoup moins de production de richesse par personne, on peut imaginer ca oui.
Par exemple dans l'hypothse ou l'on remplacerait 80% des travails par des automates, on aurait 2 solutions pour la socit : 
 - faire vivre les 20% restant avec de haut salaires et assister les autres En particulier aux frais de la premiere classe.
 - Faire en sorte que personne ne travaille de facon rmunre plus de 2h par semaine en partageant le gateau entre tous.

La question est : vers quoi veut on aller. Je pense que la solution 2 est la mileure, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout lee monde.

----------


## Graffito

Le raisonnement qui me chiffonne dans le dbat et qui est considr apparament comme admis sans dbat est celui-ci :
Partant de la constation que "L'esprance de vie d'un ouvrier est infrieure  celle d'un cadre", on semble en dduire que la cause unique de cette disparit rside dans la diffrence des conditions de travail.
Quid de des autres facteurs influant sur la sant (hrdit, alcoolisme, nutrition, ...) ?

_Si on applique le mme raisonnement sur "Le nombre d'obses parmi les chomeurs est suprieur  celui du reste de la population", on pourrait en conclure que le stress gnr par les conseillers du ple emploi est la cause de cette obsit._

----------


## Marco46

> Le raisonnement qui me chiffonne dans le dbat et qui est considr apparament comme admis sans dbat est celui-ci :
> Partant de la constation que "L'esprance de vie d'un ouvrier est infrieure  celle d'un cadre", on semble en dduire que la cause unique de cette disparit rside dans la diffrence des conditions de travail.
> Quid de des autres facteurs influant sur la sant (hrdit, alcoolisme, nutrition, ...) ?
> 
> _Si on applique le mme raisonnement sur "Le nombre d'obses parmi les chomeurs est suprieur  celui du reste de la population", on pourrait en conclure que le stress gnr par les conseillers du ple emploi est la cause de cette obsit._


Tu veux dire que les ouvriers sont des tars gntiques alcooliques qui bouffent au MacDo ?



 ::mrgreen:: 

La perche tait trop belle, pas pu rsister --->[x]

----------


## dams78

> Le raisonnement qui me chiffonne dans le dbat et qui est considr apparament comme admis sans dbat est celui-ci :
> Partant de la constation que "L'esprance de vie d'un ouvrier est infrieure  celle d'un cadre", on semble en dduire que la cause unique de cette disparit rside dans la diffrence des conditions de travail.
> Quid de des autres facteurs influant sur la sant (hrdit, alcoolisme, nutrition, ...) ?
> 
> _Si on applique le mme raisonnement sur "Le nombre d'obses parmi les chomeurs est suprieur  celui du reste de la population", on pourrait en conclure que le stress gnr par les conseillers du ple emploi est la cause de cette obsit._


Ca m'a pas l'aire trs politiquement correct tout a...

----------


## Invit

> Si on applique le mme raisonnement sur "Le nombre d'obses parmi les chomeurs est suprieur  celui du reste de la population"


Bah non, on en dduit comme pour les ouvriers que leur tat est d  leur activit, en l'occurrence leur absence d'activit.

----------


## Graffito

> Par exemple dans l'hypothse ou l'on remplacerait 80% des travails par des automates, on aurait 2 solutions pour la socit : 
>  - faire vivre les 20% restant avec de haut salaires et assister les autres En particulier aux frais de la premiere classe.
>  - Faire en sorte que personne ne travaille de facon rmunre plus de 2h par semaine en partageant le gateau entre tous.
> 
> La question est : vers quoi veut on aller. Je pense que la solution 2 est la mileure, mais ce n'est pas le cas de tout lee monde.


*pmithrandir* aborde le vrai problme de notre socit : *la quantit de travail disponible*
Pourquoi, en dehors de l'intention de diminuer en pratique l'enveloppe financire des retraites, allonger la dure du travail si globalement la quantit de travail n'augmente pas.

A quantit de travail constante, mieux vaut employer des chomeurs.
De toute faon, revenir au plein emploi est illusoire pour 2 raisons:
- L'inemployabilit de certains chmeurs (environ 4% de la population active), 
- les gains de productivit qu'on peut attendre dans les services.

Reste la solution dirigiste, rationelle mais qui a connu des drives dans le pass, qui consiste  diminuer autoritairement le pouvoir d'achat (moins de consommation) pour amliorer l'emploi et la qualit de vie de tous par la mise en place d'amnagements durables : construction d'infrastructures, de logements, d'quipements collectifs .... En quelque sorte, une politique de grands et de petits travaux financs non par l'emprunt mais par l'impt. 

Compte tenu des gains pour le budget de l'tat d  l'augmentation d'activit rsultante (on peut penser que les contributions se font au dtriment de l'pargne), il y aurait un important effet de levier de l'imposition supplmebntaire. 

Effet secondaire probable de la rduction de la consommation : rduction du dficit extrieur (moins d'importations). 

Mais, une telle approche n'est malheureusent pas dans l'air du temps : priorit  la consommation individuelle pour la base et au "rgne du march" pour les lites conomiques.

----------


## Graffito

> Tu veux dire que les ouvriers sont des tars gntiques alcooliques qui bouffent au MacDo ?


Je ne l'ai pas dit et je n'en sais rien.

Je remets juste en cause le raisonnement qui pasee d'un fait  une de ses causes possibes (condition de travail), comme si il tait vident que cette cause tait la seule ou mme la principale.

J'attends qu'on me montre une quantification des effets des diffrentes causses possibles de diminution de l'esprance de vie.

mais, comme le dit fort justerment dams78: 



> Ca m'a pas l'air trs politiquement correct tout a...

----------


## Graffito

> Bah non, on en dduit comme pour les ouvriers que leur tat est d  leur activit, en l'occurrence leur absence d'activit.


Ou le contraire, ils sont chmeurs parce qu'obses  ::cry::

----------


## pmithrandir

En vrac graffito, quelques facteurs dont tu pourras surement trouver des tudes pour les approuver les refuter sur le net.
=>qualit de la nourriture meilleure et plus varie
=>reduction du stress du lendemain
=>vacances, donc dtente
=>sport
=>Meilleur rythme de sommeil que quelqu'un qui fait les 3/8


En points ngatifs : 
=> augmentation du stree et des reponsabilit
=>moins de temps pour soit souvent
=>sacrifice des enfants pour la russite financire parfois(on ne vit pas au rythme de l'enfant mais au rythmee de l'adulte)


Bref, c'est juste des pistes.

----------


## ManusDei

> Le raisonnement qui me chiffonne dans le dbat et qui est considr apparament comme admis sans dbat est celui-ci :
> Partant de la constation que "L'esprance de vie d'un ouvrier est infrieure  celle d'un cadre", on semble en dduire que la cause unique de cette disparit rside dans la diffrence des conditions de travail.
> Quid de des autres facteurs influant sur la sant (hrdit, alcoolisme, nutrition, ...) ?


Les autres facteurs ne sont pas les seuls en compte, l celui qui m'intresse c'est l'usure due au travail, c'est pour a que je ne parle pas des autres (qui sont privs et affaire de chacun).

----------


## Graffito

> Les autres facteurs ne sont pas les seuls en compte, l celui qui m'intresse c'est l'usure due au travail,


Et si une tude faite sur un chantillon reprsentatif de frres (l'un ouvrier et l'autre cadre), montrait que la diffrence d'esprance de vie sur un tel chantillon tait beaucoup plus faible que pour l'ensemble de la population ...

Prenons une autre cause de risque, le tabac:
Sachant que l'esprance de vie d'un fumeur est infrieure  celle d'un non fumeur d'environ 6 ans, et que la proportion des cadres qui fument est nettement infrieure  celle des ouvriers qui fument (environ 12% de diffrence), 8.5 mois de la diffrence d'esprance de vie entre cadre et ouvrier peuvent tre attribus au seul usage du tabac (donc, rien  voir avec les conditions de travail  :8O: ).

Prenons une pratique bnfique  l'esprance de vie, le sport :



> La pratique sportive augmente avec le niveau de diplme : 88 % des diplms de lenseignement suprieur ont pratiqu une activit physique ou sportive en 2003, contre 60 % des personnes titulaires dun diplme infrieur au bac ou sans diplme (figure 1).
> Le niveau de vie est galement discriminant  82 % des personnes appartenant au quart des mnages les plus aiss ont une pratique sportive, contre 59 % dans le quart le plus dfavoris , et joue indpendamment du niveau dtudes (La pratique des activits physiques et sportives en France, 2005). Par ailleurs, plus les diplmes et les niveaux de vie sont levs, plus les carts entre hommes et femmes en matire de pratique sportive se rduisent


Si comme l''indique diffretes tudes,  la diffrence d'esprance de vie entre quelqu'un qui pratique une activit sportive et un sdentaire est de 4 ans, voila encore un an qui peut tre attribu  un facteur non directement li aux conditions de travail  ::mrgreen:: .

----------


## Shirraz

Je vais poser une question bte... Les cadres touchent une plus grosse retraite que des ouvriers, non ?

Comme il a t dit, le mieux est d'pargner en mme temps qu'on cottise, mais comme les plus pauvres ne peuvent pas pargner, ils se contentent de leur petite retraite... A l'inverse, quelqu'un de relativement riche, pourra pargner et aura non seulement une meilleue retraite, mais en plus toute son pargne... Pire, alors que les plus pauvres auront encore  payer un loyer parce qu'ils n'ont jamais pu acheter une maison, les plus riches eux auront le plus souvent achet un bien immobilier dont ils pourront jouir sans dpenser grand chose...

En fait, pourquoi la retraite ne serait pas inversement proportionnelle aux cotisations ? Evidemment, pas filer une retraite de 2000  un ancien ouvrier, mais au moins rduire au plus l'cart pour qu'on arrive au moins  un minimum correcte. Aprs tout, les plus pauvres en chient 100 fois plus tout en tant bien moins considrs par la socit (comme s'ils apportaient moins qu'un assureur  ::roll::  ), ils mritent peut-tre enfin une vie dcente une fois  l'aube de leur mort, une fois pass l'ge o tout le monde arrte de travailler, o le "mrite" ne devrait plus avoir lieu d'tre !


Je ne sais mme pas si c'est faisable, mais mme une retraite unique ne serait peut-tre pas une mauvaise ide... Si ceux qui ont eu un bon travail peuvent en plus se permettre un petit bonus avec l'pargne, tant mieux pour eux ! Et pass 60ans on se fout de savoir qui s'est rellement crev  la tche ou qui s'est content du minimum, parce que si certains peuvent profiter d'aides sociales durant leur vie pour se la couler ppre, je vois mal le type se dire "bon, j'vais me laisser couler tranquillou sans trop me fatiguer pendant 40ans puis  moins les sous qui tombent tout seul !!"



Le rel problme de la socit, c'est pas tant le "partage des richesses" car je crois tout de mme au mrite et surtout  la rmunration  la hauteur des responsabilits (un mdecin ou un pilote d'avion doivent trs logiquement tre grassement pays... J'ai toutefois moins de respect pour des assureurs ou des traders...), c'est surtout que plus on est riche, plus il est faciles de s'enrichir... A l'inverse, plus on est pauvre, plus on est attir vers le fond  ::roll::

----------


## OWickerman

> Ok, mais pourquoi on passe de 100  200 ?


Je te le remets, c'est 2 lignes au dessus :

"Dans son article  Financement des retraites : lenjeu des cotisations patronales , Bernard FRIOT, professeur dconomie et sociologie  luniversit Paris X, crivait :  *On oublie toujours, quand on raisonne sur lavenir des retraites, que le PIB progresse denviron 1,6 % par an, en volume, et donc quil double,  monnaie constante, en 40 ans.* Cest pourquoi nous avons pu multiplier par 4,5 les dpenses de pension depuis 1960 .
"

Voila.

----------


## juvamine

> En fait, pourquoi la retraite ne serait pas inversement proportionnelle aux cotisations ? Evidemment, pas filer une retraite de 2000  un ancien ouvrier, mais au moins rduire au plus l'cart pour qu'on arrive au moins  un minimum correcte. Aprs tout, les plus pauvres en chient 100 fois plus tout en tant bien moins considrs par la socit (comme s'ils apportaient moins qu'un assureur  ), ils mritent peut-tre enfin une vie dcente une fois  l'aube de leur mort, une fois pass l'ge o tout le monde arrte de travailler, o le "mrite" ne devrait plus avoir lieu d'tre !


 Quand les riches seront pauvres les pauvres seront morts...

Je l'ai dit plusieurs fois, je serais pour donner la mme chose  tout le monde (1000  : pension correcte je pense). Tant mieux pour ceux qui auront pu pargner, et investir.
Pour les autres ils vivront quand mme "dcemment".

----------


## Graffito

> je serais pour donner la mme chose  tout le monde (1000  : pension correcte je pense).


C'est une approche qui ne s'applique pas seulement aux retraites. C'est l'ide d'un revenu de base pour tous, financ par la collectivit, complt de revenus du travail ou de l'pargne.
Voil qui rsoudrait le problme du cot du travail pour les emplois non qualifis et diminiuerait l'attractivit du pays pour les immigrs en situation irrgulire qui n'auraient pas droit  ce revenu de base  ::france:: .

----------


## juvamine

euh faut pas pousser.
La collectivit n'est pas l pour a !

Et tout a faut le payer...et ceux qui payent on sait qui c'est !

----------


## dams78

> Comme il a t dit, le mieux est d'pargner en mme temps qu'on cottise, mais comme les plus pauvres ne peuvent pas pargner, ils se contentent de leur petite retraite... A l'inverse, quelqu'un de relativement riche, pourra pargner et aura non seulement une meilleue retraite, mais en plus toute son pargne... Pire, alors que les plus pauvres auront encore  payer un loyer parce qu'ils n'ont jamais pu acheter une maison, les plus riches eux auront le plus souvent achet un bien immobilier dont ils pourront jouir sans dpenser grand chose...


C'est quoi pour toi relativement riche?
Personnellement j'ai fais le choix d'acheter, pour diffrentes raisons, mais c'est vrai que j'ai souvent le droit  :"ennn t'as achet, mais tu dois avoir plein d'argent, pourquoi  ton ge tu loues pas, etc", bah c'est simple le prix de mon crdit, c'est le prix d'un loyer, donc quand tu analyses 30 secondes cette situation, le choix est vite fais.

Par contre tu vois  ct de a, j'arrive pas vraiment  mettre de l'argent de ct, et c'est pas quand j'aurai des gamins et autres frais que a va changer. Donc dire les cadres ils peuvent se permettre d'acheter et d'conomiser, je voudrai bien savoir qui?

Enfin pour ce qui est d'acheter quand tu es ouvrier, bah oui il faut faire des sacrifices : moi j'ai choisis d'acheter en "banlieue" (mme si c'est pas vraiment une contrainte je trouve), j'ai viter le centre ville, j'ai pris un appartement "ancien", avec quelques travaux, etc... 
Et  ct de a il faut savoir que selon tes revenues tu peux avoir des aides. Donc moi je reste persuader que c'est plus un choix plutt qu'une possibilit! Et mine de rien c'est quand mme la base d'une capitalisation a.

----------


## Louis Griffont

> C'est quoi pour toi relativement riche?
> Personnellement j'ai fais le choix d'acheter, pour diffrentes raisons, mais c'est vrai que j'ai souvent le droit  :"ennn t'as achet, mais tu dois avoir plein d'argent, pourquoi  ton ge tu loues pas, etc", bah c'est simple le prix de mon crdit, c'est le prix d'un loyer, donc quand tu analyses 30 secondes cette situation, le choix est vite fais.
> 
> Par contre tu vois  ct de a, j'arrive pas vraiment  mettre de l'argent de ct, et c'est pas quand j'aurai des gamins et autres frais que a va changer. Donc dire les cadres ils peuvent se permettre d'acheter et d'conomiser, je voudrai bien savoir qui?
> 
> Enfin pour ce qui est d'acheter quand tu es ouvrier, bah oui il faut faire des sacrifices : moi j'ai choisis d'acheter en "banlieue" (mme si c'est pas vraiment une contrainte je trouve), j'ai viter le centre ville, j'ai pris un appartement "ancien", avec quelques travaux, etc... 
> Et  ct de a il faut savoir que selon tes revenues tu peux avoir des aides. Donc moi je reste persuader que c'est plus un choix plutt qu'une possibilit! Et mine de rien c'est quand mme la base d'une capitalisation a.


Je pense que tu as eu tout  fait raison  d'acheter, et j'encourage tout les jeunes  le faire. Ma femme et moi, n'avons pas pu le faire jeunes, et aujourd'hui nous ne pouvons plus le faire, ou alors il faudrait se dlocaliser en pleine campagne, ce qui n'est pas possible  cause du boulot de mon pouse. Donc, on est dans la m**** ! ::calim2::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je pense que tu as eu tout  fait raison  d'acheter, et j'encourage tout les jeunes  le faire. Ma femme et moi, n'avons pas pu le faire jeunes, et aujourd'hui nous ne pouvons plus le faire, ou alors il faudrait se dlocaliser en pleine campagne, ce qui n'est pas possible  cause du boulot de mon pouse. Donc, on est dans la m**** !


L'achat tait peut etre interessant dans ta jeunesse, mais actuellement, cela veut dire dpenser enormement parce qu'il y a des prix super elev.

De plus, quand sarko avait annonc que la France allait achet, les espagnol montr en exemple avaient eux d'norme problme parce que les jeunes ne bougeaient plus et donc que le travail n'tait pas cohrent.

Mes parents avaient essayer de faire ca, et ils se sont rendu compte aprs quelques annes que : 
 - ils avaient pay la banque(un peu plus cher que la location d'un bien de la mme qualit)
 - Au bout de 3 ans, ils ont voulu vendre pour raison de travail(mutation)
 - Au bout de 3 ans, tu n'a fais que payer les intrts, donc ta banque te rend presque rien, tu lui a donn de l'argent tous les mois, tu t'es fait chier avec des taxes en plus et des emmerdes en plus, pour t'entendre dire que tout l'argent investit est aller dans leur poche.

Autre exemple, j'ai des amis jeunes qui ont achet a grenoble, elle a t mut a montpelier, donc il ont 2 choix, soit revendre, soit louer.
La ils louent, mais le jour ou un locataire ne paye pas, ou tout betement ou pendant 6 mois personne ne loue, ils sont dans la merde parce que ca leur fait 2 loyers a payer d'un coup... Pas cool.


Bref, acheter c'est bien, mais quand on est mobile, c'est pas toujours le mieux. 

C'tait la fin de mon HS  ::):

----------


## dams78

> L'achat tait peut etre interessant dans ta jeunesse, mais actuellement, cela veut dire dpenser enormement parce qu'il y a des prix super elev.
> 
> De plus, quand sarko avait annonc que la France allait achet, les espagnol montr en exemple avaient eux d'norme problme parce que les jeunes ne bougeaient plus et donc que le travail n'tait pas cohrent.
> 
> Mes parents avaient essayer de faire ca, et ils se sont rendu compte aprs quelques annes que : 
>  - ils avaient pay la banque(un peu plus cher que la location d'un bien de la mme qualit)
>  - Au bout de 3 ans, ils ont voulu vendre pour raison de travail(mutation)
>  - Au bout de 3 ans, tu n'a fais que payer les intrts, donc ta banque te rend presque rien, tu lui a donn de l'argent tous les mois, tu t'es fait chier avec des taxes en plus et des emmerdes en plus, pour t'entendre dire que tout l'argent investit est aller dans leur poche.
> 
> ...


C'est pas du HS parce que une fois que t'as fini d'engrosser ta banque, donc une fois que ton bien t'appartient bah t'as plus rien  payer. Et a pour les retraites c'est un bon choix.

Par contre je suis supris quand tu dis que ce n'est pas le moment d'acheter, au contraire. Effectivement les prix sont plus levs qu'il y a 20 ans et ils ont que trs lgrement baiss du fait de la crise, mais d'une tu arrives quand mme  trouver des offres intressantes et tu peux surtout faire pivot sur le prix car il y a souvent peu d'acheteurs. Et enfin les taux sont relativement bas. Alors mme si l'immobilier recommence  monter, c'est le moment d'acheter au contraire!

Pour ce qui est de tes parents, o de manire gnrale quand tu es mobiles, il existe des crdits qui sont assez intressant quand tu sais que tu ne vas pas rester longtemps. Moi par exemple vu mon ge on m'a propos un crdit avec un taux fixe sur 10 ans et le reste en mobile (mais avec plafond) sur les 10 dernires annes. L'avantage c'est que tu arrives  avoir des taux assez bas. Tu peux mme all plus loin en prenant un crdit  taux variable (toujours avec plafond) sachant que les deux premires annes le taux ne varie pas, donc tu as un taux faible et au bout de deux, trois ans bah tu revends et mme si tu as pay pas mal d'intrt avec le taux assez faible et avec le prix de l'immobilier tu restera gagnant par rapport  quelqu'un qui aura payer un loyer (puisque a veut dire balancer son argent par la fentre).

Alors aprs tout n'est pas blanc, ni noir, il y a un "risque" (l'exemple de tes parents), mais on ne peut pas tout avoir : soit tu prends ce risque et tu arrives  capitaliser et  investir (l'exemple de tes amis), soit tu te retrouves avec un loyer  payer toute ta vie.

C'est pour a moi je trouve que le gouvernement devrait insister encore plus les gens  devenir propritaire, et essayer de rsoudre le problme que tu as soulev : la sur-protection des locataires qui au final n'a que des effets ngatifs (prix lev, caution, appartement inoccup, etc).

----------


## Louis Griffont

Certes, mais bon  ::mouarf::

----------


## souviron34

> Je vais poser une question bte... Les cadres touchent une plus grosse retraite que des ouvriers, non ?
> ....
> En fait, pourquoi la retraite ne serait pas inversement proportionnelle aux cotisations ? Evidemment, pas filer une retraite de 2000  un ancien ouvrier, mais au moins rduire au plus l'cart pour qu'on arrive au moins  un minimum correcte. Aprs tout, les plus pauvres en chient 100 fois plus tout en tant bien moins considrs par la socit (comme s'ils apportaient moins qu'un assureur  ), ils mritent peut-tre enfin une vie dcente une fois  l'aube de leur mort, une fois pass l'ge o tout le monde arrte de travailler, o le "mrite" ne devrait plus avoir lieu d'tre !



Voir la discussion plus haut (vers le dbut, qque chose comme page 5), avec une indication sur une forule pour ventuellement l'atteindre...

----------


## dams78

Demain c'est la grve contre le projet du gouvernement, vous en pensez quoi? Parmi vous certains vont faire grve?

----------


## Neodream

J'ai attentivement suivi ce sujet...

Etant personnellement en alternance dans une entreprise Multi-Nationnale avec un syndicat presque inexistant, il est quasiement impossible dj pour les salaris de faire grve, alors imaginez pour moi.

Mme si on me l'avait demand je ne pense pas que j'y serais all, pour une raison assez simple, c'est qu'aujourd'hui si l'tat ne passe pas cette rforme de la retraite, cela sera fait au mois d'Aot quand tout le monde partira en vacance. Et si cette rforme ne passe pas cette anne, ils retenteront l'anne prochaine jusqu' ce qu'elle passe.

Je souhaite donc informer tous les non-votants et votants, que si quelque chose les drangent dans les rformes actuelles, et que c'est une raison suffisante pour aller manifester, ils devraient d'abord regarder les intentions des partis-politique (et non pas du politicien devant les mdias, ou dans la presse) sur leur site avant de voter pour un candidat.

Si on en arrive l c'est qu'on l'a bien voulu... Les syndicats dfendent une noble cause, mais il faut aussi voir les choses dans leur ensemble et  une echelle plus grande qu'une simple rforme.

Et mme s'il y avait d'autres solutions qui taient proposs, en tant que franais, puisque de toute faon vous seriez perdant dans l'affaire, il faut bien trouver l'argent quelque part, bon peut-tre un peu moins chez le contribuable, mais un peu quand mme, seriez vous aller manifester ? (Pour ceux qui ont l'intention d'y aller demain  ::): )

Et puis si vous voulez vraiment vivre une utopie, avec une retraitre bonne et quitable pour tous, va falloir srieusement repenser la rpublique, et la dmocratie, peut-tre que dans le Colorados de Candide on se sentirait bien. ^^ Mais bon les rves bleus c'est dans Aladdin pas sur Terre hein  ::aie:: .

----------


## dams78

> Les syndicats dfendent une noble cause


Ils dfendent surtout leurs propres intrts...

----------


## Neodream

> Ils dfendent surtout leurs propres intrts...


Je n'ai pas dis le contraire, heureusement qu'ils sont l pour dfendre les salaris dans l'entreprise. Le problme  l'heure actuelle c'est que l'tat est une entit  part de l'entreprise. Et malgr les mouvements de masse de la population, finalement l'tat prend souvent les dcisions qu'il veut une fois que les lus sont l. C'est assez rare de voir une manifestation qui influence vraiment les politiciens.

Alors c'est vrai que sans ces manifestations, il est probable que l'tat des choses serait diffrent... Mais bon avec des si on refait le monde.  ::): 

Bref des manifestations j'en ai fais, surtout contre des ralits plus abstraites, comme le racisme, ou la torture. Aujourd'hui manifester contre l'tat je pense (avis personnel) que a n'avance  rien, c'est bien dommage effectivement, mais si  chaque fois qu'une partie de la population n'est pas en accord avec la politique tablie et une rforme, on ne la faisait pas, je pense qu'on irait pas bien loin.  ::aie:: 

Bon c'est vrai qu'une rvolte contre la capitalisation, ou le modle conomique actuel, ne me drangerais pas, j'y participerais volontier (une sorte de rvolution... en moins pire. XD)

Le truc c'est qu'il est vrai qu'il doit y avoir beaucoup de personne dans mon cas qui se disent que de toute faon qu'ils bougent ou pas leur cul de leur chaise a changera rien, mais 10 millions de personnes qui pensent a, a fait 10 millions de personnes en moins dans les manifestations, a change beaucoup de chose en fait. On est devenu paresseux, acceptant les rgles que d'autres ont choisis pour nous, c'est triste, mais c'est ce que je vois des gens qui m'entoure (pas tous, mais la plupart).  ::cry:: 

Bref, je n'appele  aucun vote, je pense que les gens sont assez grand pour choisir, mais peut-tre que les problmes rencontrs avec notre gouvernement actuel vont modifier les faons de penser et les votes au futur elections... C'est tous ce que j'espre de tout ce bordel.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Louis Griffont

Dans la campagne 2007, il annonait clairement la couleur, fallait-il encore, couter entre les paroles. Quand il disait : Le gouvernement fera des propositions, les intresss seront consulter, puis le gouvernement en tirera une loi, il fallait comprendre : JE ferais une loi que le gouvernement proposera aux syndicats, puis MA loi sera applique !

Pour appuyer ses propos, il a eu la phrase suivante : Aujourd'hui, en France, quand il y a une grve, personne ne s'en rend compte.
Certains ont considr  l'poque qu'il parlait de la loi sur le service minimum. Erreur ! En fait, il voulait simplement dire, que les grves, il s'en moquait. Les chiens aboient, la caravane passe !

----------


## babaothe

salut

la rforme est en effet inluctable.
Restent ses modalits.
Quelles qu'elles soient, elle aura des rpercussions invitables.
Augmenter le nombre d'annuits de cotisations ? ===>> travailler plus longtemps si l'on veut une retraite complte
Augmenter l'ge minimum de dpart  la retraite ? ===>> pareil
Aumenter le pourcentage des cotisations ?
 --- salariales ? ==>> poche du salari
 --- patronales ? ===>> consquence prvisible : ===>> augmentation du cot des produits ===>> augmentation de leur prix
Faire payer aux plus riches ? ===>> idem que pour l'augmentation des cotisations patronales, mais avec, en plus d'autres effets sur l'emploi, notamment (mais pas uniquement) en cas de choix de tout laisser tomber en France et de s'installer ailleurs.

etc... etc... et le rsultat final (la rsultante) aboutira aux mmes sacrifices

Bref ! Une seule conclusion : lorsque la galette ne suffit plus  nourrir la famille, celle-ci ne peut viter de se serrer la ceinture, quelle que soit la manire qu'elle choisit pour le faire.

----------


## juvamine

Les problmes du gouvernement actuel ?
La dame du Poitou aurait chang beaucoup de chose ?  ::weird::

----------


## Neodream

> Les problmes du gouvernement actuel ?
> La dame du Poitou aurait chang beaucoup de chose ?


J'ai dis qu'elle aurait chang quelque chose  la crise ou  la parti conomique du pays ?  ::roll:: 

Plus srieusement, je ne suis ni de droite ni de gauche, je n'coute pas les dbats politique, je lis simplement les prvisions sur le site officiel des partis, c'est suffisant. Au niveau des retraites, la gauche n'aurait pas ralis ce genre d'action effectivement (C'est le genre d'action  faire quand on ne veut pas tre rlu quand on est social).

Cela n'empche en rien que 50% (et je dois tre en dessous) de la population votante est "blase" par les comportements politique, forcment, ils ne suivent que les dbats tlvisuel, et parfois  la radio...

Je n'insinue rien contre le gouvernement en place, ils font ce qu'ils ont  faire, ils le font pas forcment bien, a c'est l'administration franaise.  ::aie::  La seule chose qui me drange c'est la manire dont on parle des choses, mler vie priv  vie politique, essayer d'avoir la main-mise sur beaucoup de chose. J'extrapole dsol... :s

Comme le dit babaothe, de toute faon il faudra faire des sacrifices, bon il est vrai que le constribuable en fait dj beaucoup, ce qui est dommage c'est que lorsqu'on demande (sur une chelle de 1  10) 7  la classe moyenne, on en demande 3 ou 4  la classe suprieur et aux entreprises. Bon c'est vrai en France les entreprises ont dj du mal, et la concurence mondial risque de s'en faire ressentir si on leur en demande trop.

Il n'y a pas de solution miracle, et je pense que les citoyens, ou du moyen les 3/4 des citoyens qui seront dans la rue demain en attendent une.

Juvamine, si tu veux me faire prendre position, je le ferais, mais a ne m'interesse pas vraiment. Sarkozy a de bonnes et mauvaise ides, tout comme Royale. Aprs personnellement je n'arrive pas  le voir dans les mdia, l'entendre encore a va, mais la taille ridicule, et ses mimiques, j'ai l'impression d'tre devant les guignols (je sais c'est mchant), pourtant je respecte ses ides comme celles de n'importe qui.

S'il est au pouvoir, c'est par dmocratie, logiquement celui qui vote, il vote pour ses propres intrts, donc si Sarkozy est au pouvoir, c'est que la majorit des gens qui ont vots, ont vots pour lui dans leur intrt, donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de manifestation... si ce n'est pas le cas, il y a un problme quelque part.  ::aie:: 

C'est un peu comme dans les pays o on a impos la dmocratie, aujourd'hui quand le peuple vote et qu'a 51% un nouveau prsident passe, les 49% autres sont capables de crer une guerre civil, en moins sanglant en France, mais dans le mme registre, les 49% doivent "fermer leur gueule" sauf s'ils sont dputs, ou ministre, ou occupent un poste tatique.

Voil c'est mon point de vu. De toute faon quand on vote on est parti pour 5 ans, il faut simplement que les 51% assument leur choix pendant 5 ans.

----------


## dams78

Les syndicats en France n'ont qu'une ide c'est de faire chier le gouvernement lorsqu'il est de droite, et pour cela il bourre le mou aux employs en leur faisant croire des conneries. Comme si pour les retraites ont pouvais continuer comme a,  avoir des rgimes spciaux qui partent  la retraites  55 ans, etc.
Et d'ailleurs il faut pas se leurrer, mme si les gens ne sont pas pour travailler plus longtemps, demain dans la rue il n'y aura que des fonctionnaires et autre rgimes spciaux : ceux qui ne connaissent pas la crise de l'emploie et qui trouvent a normal que les autres travaillent plus longtemps pour eux.

Alors qu'on commence  mettre tout le monde  galit et comme a le jour o l'ont aura des grves cela profitera rellement  tout le monde et non  une minorit qui peut se permettre de faire chier un maximum de monde.

----------


## Neodream

> Les syndicats en France n'ont qu'une ide c'est de faire chier le gouvernement lorsqu'il est de droite, et pour cela il bourre le mou aux employs en leur faisant croire des conneries. Comme si pour les retraites ont pouvais continuer comme a,  avoir des rgimes spciaux qui partent  la retraites  55 ans, etc.
> Et d'ailleurs il faut pas se leurrer, mme si les gens ne sont pas pour travailler plus longtemps, demain dans la rue il n'y aura que des fonctionnaires et autre rgimes spciaux : ceux qui ne connaissent pas la crise de l'emploie et qui trouvent a normal que les autres travaillent plus longtemps pour eux.
> 
> Alors qu'on commence  mettre tout le monde  galit et comme a le jour o l'ont aura des grves cela profitera rellement  tout le monde et non  une minorit qui peut se permettre de faire chier un maximum de monde.


Je ne sais pas si tu t'adressais  moi ^^ Mais il faut pas s'nerver comme a, on a le mme point de vu. XD

----------


## dams78

> Je ne sais pas si tu t'adressais  moi ^^ Mais il faut pas s'nerver comme a, on a le mme point de vu. XD


 ::mouarf::  dsol c'tait un peu sanglant, mais pas du tout diriger contre toi.
Sauf lorsque tu sous-entendais que les manifestations refltait l'opinion gnrale. Parce que  mme si on a rien trouv de mieux, la dmocratie a effectivement un gros dfaut, c'est qu'elle laisse une minorit pouvant atteindre presque l moiti de mcontents.

----------


## Neodream

> dsol c'tait un peu sanglant, mais pas du tout diriger contre toi.
> Sauf lorsque tu sous-entendais que les manifestations refltait l'opinion gnrale. Parce que  mme si on a rien trouv de mieux, la dmocratie a effectivement un gros dfaut, c'est qu'elle laisse une minorit pouvant atteindre presque l moiti de mcontents.


Je sous entendais que les manifestations refltait l'opinion gnrale, mais au lection ils n'ont pas gagns, alors bon dans le meilleurs des mondes c'est : vous etes 49% laissez nous voir ce qu'on peut faire pendant 5 ans avec nos 51%, fermez vos gueule, et retentez votre chance aux prochaines lections. Voil comment a devrait fonctionner  mon avis, mais bon, ils y a toujours les rleurs franais, pour une fois qu'on est les meilleurs sur un point on va pas s'en priver.  ::aie::  

PS : j'admet que parfois on a raison de rler  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## pmithrandir

Les manifestations, un truc qui fait notre renomme dans le monde entier...
(encore qu'a Toronto, avec le G20 on va s'amuser ce week end !!! Yeah !!! J'ai hte de voir comment vont ragir les gentils canadiens face aux anar de tous les pays !!!)

Que l'on me dise que la rforme est invitable, je veux bien croire, mme si je reste persuad que ce n'tait pas la plus urgente, le chmage tant un facteur bien plus important de dficit que les retraites.(entre autre pour ces dernires)

Il y a aprs plusieurs problme, toujours dans la mise en uvre : 
 - On refuse de toucher  beaucoup d'effet de levier(montant des retraites, imposition allege pour les retraits, problme de cotisation lors de chomage long, pre retraite des plus de 50 ans ou chomage des seniors, etc...
 - Le gouvernement a voulu aller vite, encore... alors que c'est une rforme qui concerne une grosse partie de la population. Prendre 5 ans pour l'achever peut paraitre excessif, mais c'est toujours mieux que cette rforme qui ne change rien, sinon diminuer les futures retraites(y a pas plus de boulot, donc on est foutu  la porte plus tot en pourcentage de carrire, donc on cotise moins de trimestre et comme on doit cotiser plus, on a moins  la retraite...)
Dans 2 ans on refera une rforme parce que ca n'aura rien rsolu.

Pour moi, le seul responsable de ces manifestations, ce ne sont pas les syndicat, mais bel et bien sarko.
Quand on annonce que la rforme est faite, elle est faite. On n'ajoute pas que l'on va faire des ajustements aprs l't. Ou alors c'est ce que j'appelle une invitation a manifester. Moi je le traduis par : 
Si vous ne faites rien cet t, les retraites ca sera ca, et si vous faites quelques chose, on flchira peut etre parce que 2012 approche.

Au lieu de ca, il avait tous les partenaires sociaux  sa table et nombreux sont ceux qui ont des propositions senses, et je suis sur qui sont bien moins dmago qu' la tl. C'est comme pour l'assemble, ils font les cons devant les camras pour le show et montrer  leurs lecteurs qu'ils osent... mais bossent srieusement en commission... heureusement dailleur.

Bref, pour moi quand on lance un projet de rforme de cette ampleur, on devrait demander  tout le monde(j'entends par la syndicats, partis, voir mme consultations populaire par internet) une proposition de rforme totale.
Pourquoi ne pas imaginer qu'un groupe de citoyen runissant plus de 500 000 personne puisse promouvoir une proposition au gouvernement ?
On prendrait toutes ces propositions, on valueraient le prix de celles ci a plusieurs chances : 3 mois, 3 ans, 10 ans et 20 ans(plus loin ca sert a rien, personne ne sait ce qui se passera et le monde aura surement bien changer)
Ca reprsenterai un travail administratif de classer et d'valuer tout cela, on pourrait imaginer une limite de la taille des dossier dailleur.(y a un paquet de fonctionnaire qui s'ennuient selon la droite, y a dons de quoi les occuper)
Au final, on aurait une bonne dizaines ou vingtaines de propositions. Je suis sur qu'elles seraient pour certaines originales. On s'apercevrait aussi surement que certains proposeront des rformes finalement moins chres que d'autres et que au contraire certaines rforme sont inefficace.
Et au final, pourquoi ne pas faire un referendum sur ces propositions en expliquant les propositions en 30 lignes et le budget en une page. Les gens devraient tre beaucoup plus impliqus que cela dans le processus de dcision. (mme si la j'ai un gros doute, je vois bien dans le contexte actuel la proposition du gouvernement seule a droit et les autres dissmine pour parpiller les votes discrtement)

Vous allez me dire que ca coute cher, que c'est peut tre inefficace, mais un vote de la population est rarement remis en cause par cette mme population avant quelques annes, au pro rata de la justice qui en dcoule. En revanche, les grves de demain vont encore faire perdre quelques milliards de PIB a la France, faire chier nombre de personne et globalement faire que notre conomie sera moins attirante, et donc que les entreprises voudront moins venir crer des emplois chez nous.

On y gagne rien du tout  aller vite, si ce n'est dans le cadre de calcul politiques qui montrent que nous arrivons  moins d'un an de la campagne prsidentielle active, et que donc on commence a prparer le terrain.

----------


## juvamine

> Je sous entendais que les manifestations refltait l'opinion gnrale, mais au lection ils n'ont pas gagns, alors bon dans le meilleurs des mondes c'est...


Je ne suis pas sur qu'une manifestation de cheminot pour arreter "encore" plus tt qu'actuellement, ou pour travailler "encore" moins longtemps chaque semaine, soit le reflet de l'opinion.
Je suis salari, et je ne me sens pas du tout reprsent aux lections prudhommales.

Et moi je pense que l'on a pas raison de rler  partir du moment ou il y a un minimum du respect du programme lectoral.
Genre, l'abaissement des droits de successions : annonc depuis des lustres, le bouclier fiscal..idem, les heures sup : idem.

Je trouve personnellement qu'ils ont souvent du mal  assumer leurs opinions...

----------


## juvamine

> Que l'on me dise que la rforme est invitable, je veux bien croire, mme si je reste persuad que ce n'tait pas la plus urgente, le chmage tant un facteur bien plus important de dficit que les retraites.(entre autre pour ces dernires)


Faux ! T'as des sources peut tre ?
Quand le chmage tait plus bas...au 1er semestre 2008, il tait prvu de prendre de l'argent dans les caisses de l'assurance chmage pour les mettre dans les caisses de retraites...Car l'un avait "du surplus" et l'autre coulait  pic.

On maitrise plus facilement le chmage que la dure de vie...
1 trimestre de dure de vie en + par an...c'est  prendre en compte.
Il est  souhaiter que le chmage n'augmentera pas d'1% tous les ans  :;):

----------


## Neodream

> Je ne suis pas sur qu'une manifestation de cheminot pour arreter "encore" plus tt qu'actuellement, ou pour travailler "encore" moins longtemps chaque semaine, soit le reflet de l'opinion.
> Je suis salari, et je ne me sens pas du tout reprsent aux lections prudhommales.
> 
> Et moi je pense que l'on a pas raison de rler  partir du moment ou il y a un minimum du respect du programme lectoral.
> Genre, l'abaissement des droits de successions : annonc depuis des lustres, le bouclier fiscal..idem, les heures sup : idem.
> 
> Je trouve personnellement qu'ils ont souvent du mal  assumer leurs opinions...


Ben les cheminots n'ont qu'a s'en prendre qu' eux mme, comme je le disais, ils ont fais leur choix dans leur vote... Tous les cheminots ne sont pas  gauche ou  droite...

Bref en aucun cas je suis en contradiction avec toi. Sur l'abaissement des droits de successions, ou le bouclier fiscal, ben comme dis dans un de mes postes, peut-tre faire payer un peu moins le contribuable et un peu plus les riches. De toute faon il n'y a pas de possibilit de faire en sorte que tout le monde soit content.

----------


## Paenitentia

> Demain c'est la grve contre le projet du gouvernement, vous en pensez quoi? Parmi vous certains vont faire grve?


Pour ma part, employ en apprentissage  la SNCF, je ne fais pas grve mais j'ai pos un jour de cong. Vivant  Rouen et travaillant  Paris, le nombre de trains supprims me laisse  penser que a va tre invivable dans les trains demain. 

Ce que j'en pense, c'est que a va trop loin. Quand je vois les plans d'austrit en Allemagne et en Grande-Bretagne qui sont bien plus drastiques que a et comportent plein d'autres choses que la simple rforme des retraites mais vont leur permettre de retrouver une balance conomique positive et une forte rduction de leur dette. Je pense que les manifestants de demain vont tout simplement tirer une balle dans le pied de notre pays.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Faux ! T'as des sources peut tre ?
> Quand le chmage tait plus bas...au 1er semestre 2008, il tait prvu de prendre de l'argent dans les caisses de l'assurance chmage pour les mettre dans les caisses de retraites...Car l'un avait "du surplus" et l'autre coulait  pic.
> 
> On maitrise plus facilement le chmage que la dure de vie...
> 1 trimestre de dure de vie en + par an...c'est  prendre en compte.
> Il est  souhaiter que le chmage n'augmentera pas d'1% tous les ans


Le chomage, c'est des milliards qui partent tous les ans dans les poches de gens qui ne travaillent pas. Mais c'est aussi des gens qui ne cotisent pas pour la retraite.

Que les caisses soient quilibr ou pas n'est qu'un artifice de calcul, on a dcid de mettre le chmage a 5,5% du salaire et la retraite a 8%(chiffre invent)
Moi je ne vois qu'une ponction de 13,5%.

Et pour ce qui est de la maitrise du chmage, je demande a voir, la seule maitrise que j'ai vu depuis 10 ans c'est des jeux de calcul et des gens radier en express pour diminuer le nombre de chmeur.

----------


## ledisciple

Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu ...

On devrait tablir une grille par mtier dans laquelle on dfinit la moyenne de l'ge que tu peux atteindre.

A partir de l, tu tablis une dcote par rapport  la pnibilit. Par exemple, donner quelques trimestres de plus aux ouvriers.

Ensuite, tu regardes combien d'ouvrier fument et comme ils ont plus de chance de mourir "jeunes", tu leurs mets une dcote en plus.

De plus, il n'y a pas la mme dure moyenne de vie dans chaque rgion en France. Donc les habitants du Nord Pas de Calais, auront le droit  une dcote.

Les mres ont le droit d'office ( pour quelles raisons?) d'avoir des trimestres en plus.

Donc, si tu es une mre habitant dans le Nord Pas de Calais, que tu fumes et que tu es une bonne ouvrire, tu n'as pas besoin de cotiser longtemps, vu que tu n'es pas sur d'atteindre l'ge de la retraite ...

Principe du droit franais : une loi doit tre impersonnelle et gnrale. ( 1re anne de Licence de droit). Donc ne pas crer d'exception.
Autre principe la retraite par rpartition est une systme solidaire entre gnration qui ne tient compte ni des individus, ni des salaires, ni  Si on commence  mettre des exceptions pour tel ou tel catgorie cela s'appelle des fonds de pensions ...

----------


## dams78

> Pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire compliqu ...
> 
> On devrait tablir une grille par mtier dans laquelle on dfinit la moyenne de l'ge que tu peux atteindre.
> 
> A partir de l, tu tablis une dcote par rapport  la pnibilit. Par exemple, donner quelques trimestres de plus aux ouvriers.
> 
> Ensuite, tu regardes combien d'ouvrier fument et comme ils ont plus de chance de mourir "jeunes", tu leurs mets une dcote en plus.
> 
> De plus, il n'y a pas la mme dure moyenne de vie dans chaque rgion en France. Donc les habitants du Nord Pas de Calais, auront le droit  une dcote.
> ...


Attends l j'ai peur d'avoir compris : si je fumes je peux partir en retraite plus tt?

Pour ce qui est de la grille, c'est bien gentil mais que faire des gens qui changent de mtier? Que faire du gars qui a commenc ouvrier et qui  monter son entreprise?

Encore un truc pas trs galitaire qu'on va impos,  la rigueur je prfre la proposition de je sais plus qui ici : un plafond minimum (ou bien des cotisations  avec un pourcentage identique), et la possibilit (la vraie) d'pargner (parce que quand tu vois que la gauche veux taxer les assurances vie, comment tu veux capitaliser et t'en sortir par toi mme).

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour ce qui est de la grille, c'est bien gentil mais que faire des gens qui changent de mtier? Que faire du gars qui a commenc ouvrier et qui  monter son entreprise?


Si par trimetres tu recupres un certain nombre de points, variable par rapport a ta situation, ca peut se calculer.

Exemple, un mois de cotisation en cadre ca fait 10 points
Un mois en ouvrier ca fait 7, un mois en pompier ca fait 11, un mois en technicien du nucleaire ca fait 15, etc...
A la fin, tu dis : 1 points c'est 0,30 euros et tu vois ce que ca donne par mois.

Si tu pars a 60 ans, tu as vachement moins de points donc une retraite plus basse.
On peut meme imaginer une plu-value des points entre 60 et 65 ans pour garder les gens au travail(ex : 25% de bonus)

Mise a part le cot que je crois ironique du post ci dessus, je pense que ca fait partie des ides dfendue sur la penibilit. Le problme, c'est que ca veut dire faire comprendre aux gens qu'ils n'ont pas le mtier le plus dur du monde, ce dont ils sont presque tous persuad. Et ca veut dire aussi le rvaluer tous les 5 ans parce qu'une penibilit a un instant t peut ne plus etre valable aprs(exemple de la prime de charbon pour les cheminots)

----------


## ledisciple

Bine sur, il faut prendre mon post, comme un post sarcastique !  ::?: 




> Attends l j'ai peur d'avoir compris : si je fumes je peux partir en retraite plus tt?).


Oui, puisque tu vas mourrir plus tt  cause de la clope et donc avoir moins de retraite.




> Pour ce qui est de la grille, c'est bien gentil mais que faire des gens qui changent de mtier? Que faire du gars qui a commenc ouvrier et qui  monter son entreprise?


au prorata. Tu fais une moyenne de la dure de chacun de tes mtiers.

Un truc insupportable : quelque soit tes ex mtiers et ta profession actuelle : une retraite c'est quand tu travailles plus. C'est une abration salaire + retraite, comme font certains politiciens ou militaires ...

----------


## ledisciple

> Attends l j'ai peur d'avoir compris : si je fumes je peux partir en retraite plus tt?
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la grille, c'est bien gentil mais que faire des gens qui changent de mtier? Que faire du gars qui a commenc ouvrier et qui  monter son entreprise?
> 
> Encore un truc pas trs galitaire qu'on va impos,  la rigueur je prfre la proposition de je sais plus qui ici : un plafond minimum (ou bien des cotisations  avec un pourcentage identique), et la possibilit (la vraie) d'pargner (parce que quand tu vois que la gauche veux taxer les assurances vie, comment tu veux capitaliser et t'en sortir par toi mme).





> Si par trimetres tu recupres un certain nombre de points, variable par rapport a ta situation, ca peut se calculer.
> 
> Exemple, un mois de cotisation en cadre ca fait 10 points
> Un mois en ouvrier ca fait 7, un mois en pompier ca fait 11, un mois en technicien du nucleaire ca fait 15, etc...
> A la fin, tu dis : 1 points c'est 0,30 euros et tu vois ce que ca donne par mois.
> 
> Si tu pars a 60 ans, tu as vachement moins de points donc une retraite plus basse.
> On peut meme imaginer une plu-value des points entre 60 et 65 ans pour garder les gens au travail(ex : 25% de bonus)
> 
> Mise a part le cot que je crois ironique du post ci dessus, je pense que ca fait partie des ides dfendue sur la penibilit. Le problme, c'est que ca veut dire faire comprendre aux gens qu'ils n'ont pas le mtier le plus dur du monde, ce dont ils sont presque tous persuad. Et ca veut dire aussi le rvaluer tous les 5 ans parce qu'une penibilit a un instant t peut ne plus etre valable aprs(exemple de la prime de charbon pour les cheminots)


oui, comme a, c'est plus facile au gouvernement de faire varier le montant du point !!!  :;):  Mais, je suis d'accord avec toi dans le principe.

Le problme, c'est de dire quel mtier mrite de partir en retraite plus vite qu'un autre. C'est totalement subjectif et donc par nature injuste ...

----------


## juvamine

> Si tu pars a 60 ans, tu as vachement moins de points donc une retraite plus basse.
> On peut meme imaginer une plu-value des points entre 60 et 65 ans pour garder les gens au travail(ex : 25% de bonus)


Ne pas payer la retraite avant 65 ans serait une autre bonne faon de garder les gens au travail
Ahlalalala  ::): 

L'histoire des points semble ne pas tre adapt au systme franais, sans l'avoir tudier tout le monde (experts, partis politiques de tout bord) semblent tre d'accord l dessus. Je ne connais pas assez pour en parler.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ne pas payer la retraite avant 65 ans serait une autre bonne faon de garder les gens au travail
> Ahlalalala 
> 
> L'histoire des points semble ne pas tre adapt au systme franais, sans l'avoir tudier tout le monde (experts, partis politiques de tout bord) semblent tre d'accord l dessus. Je ne connais pas assez pour en parler.


Je crois qu'actuellement on a pourtant dj un systme comme celui ci. Il faudrait relire coment on calcule les retraites, mais je crois que ca passe par un indice de point a un moment.(qui sont en 2 catgories, retraite de base et complmentaire, plus peut etre un differentiel cadre / pas cadre)

On entends beaucoup parl aussi du systme suois qui utilise lui aussi des points, inadaptable peut etre, mais je ne crois pas que les partis aient surtout envie de rformer le pays comme il le faudrait.
N'oublions pas ce que disait MAM un jour.
Journaliste : A quoi sert les rformes et la politique en gnral
Elle : A gagner les lctions suivantes

Ca reflete assez bien la pense politique actuelle au niveau de nos dirigeants. Une espce de perversion comme pour les banquiers ou le systme engrange le systme.

Un truc, je me suis gourr donc ma valeur du point, au lieu de 3 euro, je voulais dire : 0,3% du smic. 
Cela permet de lui donner la meme valeur, mais avec une possibilit de variation en fonction de l'indice de vie et de l'inflation.

ne pas payer la retraite avant 65 ans ne serait pas obligatoirement quelque chose contre lequel je serait oppos, mais je doute que les gens quittent leur travail volontairement. Je pense que la part est beaucoup plus importante qui aimerait continuer, mais qui sont fatigu des annes de chomages et des portes claques parce qu'ils sont trop vieux.

----------


## juvamine

Les points sont utiliss pour les rgimes complmentaires obligatoires (ARCO et compagnie), pas pour le rgime gnral.

L'volution du cot de la vie est dj pris en compte dans le calcul des pensions.

----------

